# Mechanical Engineers Club



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum

You may have noticed that most of expat forum members are from IT domain so i want to start this thread exclusive for mechanical engineer professionals, to share their experiences 

-To begin with as per new SKill set rule ,occupation ceiling for our domain is only 1620 
-EA seems to process skill assessment at very slow speed.
-In this system if you are applying EOI at earliest the better chances of you to get invitation.

Come and share your experiences


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Waiting for all mechanical engineers


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Waiting for all mechanical engineers


Hello Chin2

My assessment as a Mechanical Engineer took almost 4 months at EA. Are you in Australia now btw?


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey chin2 ,
my EA result took close to 5 mnths.
got my PR in may 2012 n moving to sydney on 1 aug. Fingers crossed hoping to some decent job.
all the best .
cherrs ,
PRS


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Revenant said:


> Hello Chin2
> 
> My assessment as a Mechanical Engineer took almost 4 months at EA. Are you in Australia now btw?


Hi 

Good to hear from fellow professionals 

4 months is very long time just for assessment  anyways Congrats for your grant 

I m in my 3rd month of waiting for assessment ,mine DOR was 18-April-12 ,Finger crossed to get it before 20th July so I can file my WA SS and secure my invite in AUG

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

prs said:


> hey chin2 ,
> my EA result took close to 5 mnths.
> got my PR in may 2012 n moving to sydney on 1 aug. Fingers crossed hoping to some decent job.
> all the best .
> ...


Hi 

Thanks for sharing your assessment timelines but it will be helpful for all of us if u can share whole timelines as you have been granted PR

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi forum
> 
> You may have noticed that most of expat forum members are from IT domain so i want to start this thread exclusive for mechanical engineer professionals, to share their experiences
> 
> ...


Hi Chin2,

Are you sure that for mechanincal eng. occupation ceiling is only 1620. Please clarify?
Since few of my friends in Aus informed that mechanical eng. guys with exp are required more in aus. 
And thats the reason I started of with the process of moving to Aus.
I will apply for EA within a week.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

I want to send my CDR next week and hope it will be +ve.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi Chin2,
> 
> Are you sure that for mechanincal eng. occupation ceiling is only 1620. Please clarify?
> Since few of my friends in Aus informed that mechanical eng. guys with exp are required more in aus.
> ...


Yes, you can check it here: SkillSelect

Thanks


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

masud09 said:


> Yes, you can check it here: SkillSelect
> 
> Thanks


Guys, what is the professional experience you are carrying along with you?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Revenant said:


> Guys, what is the professional experience you are carrying along with you?


I have 7 years professional experiences in Mechanical Engineering field, basically in design and manufacturing industry.

Thanks


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

masud09 said:


> I have 7 years professional experiences in Mechanical Engineering field, basically in design and manufacturing industry.
> 
> Thanks


All Mechanical Engineers, please update your status and keep in touch.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi fellow mechanciiiis

I got my positive assessment on 30-Aug-12 and on same day I completed my EOI and further more applied for WA SS 

Now another wait starts,let's see how much time it will take for approval 

Oh man ,waiting ,waiting and waiting ....this whole process is so looooooong yet interesting 

+ Assessment :30-08-12 ,WA SS Applied 30-Aug-12


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Fellow Mechanical Engineers, 

I'm a mechanical engineer by training and profession and I have applied online for Victoria State Sponsorship as I would like to try living in Melbourne first. 

However, I am not sure about the job market in Melbourne's metropolitan area for mechanical engineers and I am rightly, a little worried about landing a mechanical engineer job in Melbourne. 

Am I allowed to apply for other states sponsorship while my state sponsorship with Victoria is being processed? Thanks.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi fellow mechanciiiis
> 
> I got my positive assessment on 30-Aug-12 and on same day I completed my EOI and further more applied for WA SS
> 
> ...


Hi Chin2,

What is your total point without SS and years of experiences?

Thanks


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

EA took around 4 months for us. Remember to send in application only after positive assessment. Now looking for a job through networking. A friend knows a supplier and we hope that would open a way out for us. Recruitment agencies are of little help. We move in 2013. Good luck to all M engineers!


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have 5 years of exp in mechanical engineering field. I have applied for EA & waiting for assessment to be done. After that I need to submit my EOI. I hope by oct 2012 i would clear EOI, based on assumption that for mechanical engineer profile the point would come down to 65. Hence I expect that I would get the invite soon. 
Also I am planning to pursue my higher studies in Aus before I start to search a job. 
Few of my friend suggested that M.sc in project management in top univ would open a wide scope for employment. 
I am targeting mar 2013 intake with PR. Any suggestion/comment/advice from ur side?


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

@ sate eternal i think u r financially sound to support ur studies, so thats gud ..... r u planning to study full time... n competition is tough for getting addmissions in top uni..... not trying to demoralize r anyone else .... visit UAC website for more info on that.
n another advice for fellow mech engg out there trying for PR.There r lot of vacancies for mech. engg. , especially in mining field n energy sector.... WA the highest n thn NSW.
most of coorporate offices for major companies r located in NSW n there r plenty of recruitment agencies which opens job daily ... seek.com is best one .
i moved to sydney a month ago ... n made sydney as a choice as i have a frend here and u need some springboard initially have to guide u a bit about country , city, govt. process etc ... I came on 175 subclass PR so free to go any state for a job ....sydney is expensive city though .... rent is the killer..... food is ok if u know how to cook and so trying to hone my cooking skills also and love experimenting with food  .
I came here with a back up of 3 months of funding ... so will try for an odd job also if i dnt get anything to keep the cash coming in..... but i trust myself n have faith that i will get good job soon.
About the recruitment consultants dnt hesitate to call them and discuss about openings .... most of consultants are receptive and happy to talk to you... ask about tips in resume ... job opening in a particular field... booming sectors... make sure u highlight in ur resume and cover letter that u have valid PR and local address with phone no. , tailor make ur resume for different vacancies. Apply for a driving license as soon as u get here , increases ur chances more of jobs. 
i am getting a lot of rejections from consultants but that makes u stronger though a little heart breaking ... but try try n u will succeed one day.... Finding a right job also is also a job.
1 more thing i asked quite a lot of consultants do i need to have local australian degree under my belt to increase my chances of getting job, and evryone said NO, if u r qualified engineer and obviously EA has assessed ur engg. abilties and ur eductaion is certified by EA so nothing to worry about that u dont have a local australian degree and companies over here invest a lot in training there employees. But its not bad also to persue courses of ur interest also.
So wishing everyone good luck for jobs and PR.
Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

prs said:


> @ sate eternal i think u r financially sound to support ur studies, so thats gud ..... r u planning to study full time... n competition is tough for getting addmissions in top uni..... not trying to demoralize r anyone else .... visit UAC website for more info on that.
> n another advice for fellow mech engg out there trying for PR.There r lot of vacancies for mech. engg. , especially in mining field n energy sector.... WA the highest n thn NSW.
> most of coorporate offices for major companies r located in NSW n there r plenty of recruitment agencies which opens job daily ... seek.com is best one .
> i moved to sydney a month ago ... n made sydney as a choice as i have a frend here and u need some springboard initially have to guide u a bit about country , city, govt. process etc ... I came on 175 subclass PR so free to go any state for a job ....sydney is expensive city though .... rent is the killer..... food is ok if u know how to cook and so trying to hone my cooking skills also and love experimenting with food  .
> ...


@PRS: Thanks for your reply & a detailed insight in to jobs market right now in aus.
And how abt the job for service engineer ( mining & construction equipment)?
Also Is it advisable to learn any mech design software (anything in particular)?
Any idea on what would be the salary package to start of with. I am having overall 5 years of exp.

Actually my plan was to study & get PR. However based on my friends advice I have changed my plan to PR 1st & then study. As per your comment I hope it is a good option too. And for your info I got a offer from Univ of Melbourne (Msc in project management).But not sure will I be able to make it to aus to join the course. Since just now I have started of with EA. Any suggestions regard course/univ. 

I hope my study will help build a network, & will help make me settle down in aus. 
However the cost of study would be take care by loan & can manage with part time job. Also I hope with PR many scholarship would help bring the down cost.

Hope ur suggestion & recommendation would help me on finalizing on my plan.

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

@sateternal , if you are into hardocre mining and construction then you will find a job within no time, i am into mechanical maintenance , servicing and operations having an overseas experience of 9+ years and know quite a lot about batch plant equipments and its same used in mining field but on a larger scale, but have nt got any positive response from them. So you can judge the scenario now. I think local exp. is mostly desired in mining. But lot of jobs in maintenance and servicing , its just matter of time, luck and how you perform in the interview. 
Yes u can work partime and make up for ur fees and all and scholarship will also ease out the finances.
For top uni ranking requesting you to check online, as i am following the same.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

prs said:


> @sateternal , if you are into hardocre mining and construction then you will find a job within no time, i am into mechanical maintenance , servicing and operations having an overseas experience of 9+ years and know quite a lot about batch plant equipments and its same used in mining field but on a larger scale, but have nt got any positive response from them. So you can judge the scenario now. I think local exp. is mostly desired in mining. But lot of jobs in maintenance and servicing , its just matter of time, luck and how you perform in the interview.
> Yes u can work partime and make up for ur fees and all and scholarship will also ease out the finances.
> For top uni ranking requesting you to check online, as i am following the same.


Hi PRS

Could you please update us about your job hunting experience ???


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello everyone. 
I am Mechanical Engineer with 10 Years of experience in design of Oil & Gas Sector ... to be more specific static equipments. Can anyone please give me insight to the job market in AuS and also which state would be opted for 190.


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

*About IELTS requirements*

Dear Friends,

I am Mechanical engineer with 8 yrs. of experience and I would like to apply for Aus. Immigration under WA state sponsorship.
I have one doubt about IELTS score.
Can I apply for SS with 6 in Each?
I will get 65 Even though I achieve 6 in each.


Thanks.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am Mechanical engineer with 8 yrs. of experience and I would like to apply for Aus. Immigration under WA state sponsorship.
> I have one doubt about IELTS score.
> ...


Yes, you can apply for WA SS with individual 6 in IELTS.

Have you finished assessment from EA?


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

No not yet........but by this score can i get approval?
Actually I am new to immigration and don't know much....so, taking help of this forum before start my process....


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> No not yet........but by this score can i get approval?
> Actually I am new to immigration and don't know much....so, taking help of this forum before start my process....


please read MSA booklet for assessment.
Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

also read the attached booklet.

Thanks


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help.

I think it's ok with 6 in each........by the way how is job opportunity for Mechanical Design engineer (Static equipment)?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I think it's ok with 6 in each........by the way how is job opportunity for Mechanical Design engineer (Static equipment)?


I don't know very well about job opportunity. I am also Mechanical design engineer and want to move Western Australia. 

You can check SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for job search.


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks ......BTW what is your application status?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Thanks ......BTW what is your application status?


applied EA for degree assessment and now waiting for outcome. Hopefully in January 2013 will get +ve result.


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

R u using agent or by your self?......what is estimated time for whole process?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> R u using agent or by your self?......what is estimated time for whole process?


I am doing by myself. Hope to apply for visa 190 in March and after that maximum 6 months required to get visa.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Need your help. 
I am basically a mechanical engineer. I worked as software engineer in IT industry for 2 year.
And moved to core mechanical engineering company & working in it for past 3 year. 
However in IT industry my work profile was related to mechanical engineering as mostly cad design in addition to my IT role. So I have projected my IT experience to mechanical related work even though my designation was software engineer.

Will EA accept my 2 year exp in IT & give a +assessment with total of 5 year related to mechnanical field.? (I have submitted my roles & reponsibility mail sent by my IT company manager along with self declaration statement.)

Also is there a possibility the EA or DIAC contact my employer. For IT industry its not a problem since I have resigned from my IT industry. 
But now that I work in core industry & I am submitting my proof(appointment letter given during joining, role & responsibility doc in letter head with help of my manager). 
If EA or DIAC call my HR it would have a impact in current job if EA or DIAC inform abt the role & responsibility letter head doc received from me signed by my manager. 
Will they verify it by tele call or by mailing to HR? (If they do so, my manager will be questioned by HR which concerns me).

Please clarify?


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey everyone,

Sorry for not in touch for long. so here are the latest updates:-

1. Applied thru UAC for addmission in the MBA program and its simple process. U can make a choice of 6 university and programs and fees is 58 $ and then u wait for university to offer and believe me its easy to get an addmission here if u r on a PR visa. the fee for courses is relatively high 16000 $ it starts with and most of MBA prog r offered in eve after office hours as most of people opting for this courses r working. I am not sure of govt aids given but there are few availabe called HECS & HELP in which u repay after u get a full time job. 

2. Dnt expect to get any grant from centrelink as the current waiting time is 2 yrs before u start getting aid from govt. if u r unemployed and very disspointed by the recruitment agencies which they have partnered with, they r of little r no help at all. though u can go there and take print outs r scan r use internet for job search. 
When they saw my application they put me in band 4 which is least priority for them as i am qualified have experience etc and they give u a time when to meet them next and update them and they gave a time of 3 months in my case and next date is during christmas holidays.I wonder whether they will be open during that time. so its frustating but had to deal with this as its a system generated date . lol 

3. I got my full driving license earlier this month after 1 fail attempt but i will not blame my examiner . i did some mistakes . But i suggest to get some driving practise classes n it will pay u off wen u get ur driving license in first attempt. I took my test in Richmond area in NSW, not much of traffic there and less of lane change but mantra is be confident and drive.

4. Being a mechanical engineer and frustrated with job scenario over here i also applied for a forklift license which i thought will always give me an additional australian skill to write on my resume and was anyways ready to do some odd jobs. getting a forklift license was easy its more of theory and learning about australian work safe practices rather then driving skills. I had never driven a forklift before but it was a good experience learning forklift.

5. I had a chance to give few interviews and all of them went pretty well and companies were good too. Being a mechanical engineer with experience in maintenance they always look for someone with local experience of 10- 15 yrs and someone who is having knowledge of australian standards and codes ( this was told to me by a reputed international recruitment consultant ) which is impossible for you to learn and practise if you working in india or anywhere else in world.

6. With no jobs for over 2 months and money depleting in my account i finally decided to work in Mac donalds which is close to my place where i stay , got selected and started working as a crew member and also with a friend reference started working in a bakery . i lost hope of getting a job here in this country and thought made a wrong move of my life.

7. Never felt ashamed of what i was doing just treated the work with respect and continued applying for jobs side by side and finally it paid off. Got a nice offer from a company and joining it next week. So dnt get disappointed and continue hard work it always pays. My general observation mining jobs are on lower side now but the good thing is for mechanical maintenance there are a lot of jobs in Australia. Also there are lot of warehouse jobs and this was another reason i got forklift license and even managers are expected to drive forklift here if there is a a need. Job market expected to rise again before & after christmas. Lot of temp jobs also available.


so wishing everyone gud luck & this is my experience and observations so far.

Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi PRS,

Your update is really helpful to understand the current situation in AUS.
I wish to thank you on behalf of all mech engineers in this forum. Thanks a lot for it.
Since these details gives us a crystal clear picture of mech engineer job/market scenario in AUS.

However if you could give/share some more insight about your exp in aus it would be a great help for guys like me.

I hope my profile matches with yours. (3 year exp in servicing/maintenance of mining & construction equipment). And these questions will help us understand the situation in much better way & could help us prep us before we start from native to aus.

Few queries
1)	What kinds of jobs are available for mech engineer in plenty?
2)	How abt the interview (compared with Indian company)?
3)	Whether management jobs are available for mech engineer (since you mentioned you joined for MBA)?
4)	Is local exp important? (is it difficult to get job even with 3 to 5 year of overseas exp) 
5)	Most importantly what is the average salary package based on exp?(any idea abt realistic details )
6)	How far do you recommend mech engineer to take up Ms in management/MBA before try for job in aus?

Thanks in advance

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey sateternal,

tried my best to answer your questions:-

Few queries
1) What kinds of jobs are available for mech engineer in plenty? please check career website for this, but to give an idea almost 60- 70 % of jobs are in mining , another good place to move is victoria where lot of manufacturing industries are concentrated so def. more jobs for mechanical engineers.

2) How abt the interview (compared with Indian company)? Its the same what every employers looks for your confidence and how you sell urself, before an interview i always use to call up recruitment consultants and ask them my doubts etc and they also welcome this initiative.
3) Whether management jobs are available for mech engineer (since you mentioned you joined for MBA)? They are loads of them available and i have just applied for addmission not gained an entry.
4) Is local exp important? (is it difficult to get job even with 3 to 5 year of overseas exp) I have an overseas experience of 9.5 yrs and struggled almost 3 months to get job of my liking and as said earlier local exp. matters a lot even though you profile is matching 100 % but be confident and dont loose patience. 
5) Most importantly what is the average salary package based on exp?(any idea abt realistic details ) 60 K is average salary in NSW.
6) How far do you recommend mech engineer to take up Ms in management/MBA before try for job in aus? check career website and look what employers demand in qualifications. my first aim is to gain some local experience and bachelor / trade qualifications seems to be much more recognised then MS or MBA, dont be surprised if an employer says " sorry you are overqualified ".

Regards,
PRS


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi prs,

It is wonderful information given by you.
It will help people who are already applied or thinking about it.
I Just want to know, 
(1) r u with family or alone?
(2) how is cost of living?(rent and food )
(3) How is Perth for the Mech. engineer, I have exp. in Oil & Gas field and looking for the same.

I request all Mech. engg. to share their views and exp. so, other people should be benefited. 

Thanks,
Samkor11.


----------



## Mecheng (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello community,

I have just stumbled on this thread and would like to say thank you for all those that have contributed.

I am a mechanical engineer that would like to concentrate on maintenance. I am coming to Australia, Sydney 18 November which is around the corner. Unlike all of you I am a graduate ie with 0 years experience in maintenance and 1.7 years experience in research and development.

The reason, that I tell myself, why I did this is so that I can gather what the working life is like coming fresh from University.

From what I have gathered so far from the user PRS is that experience does help which I have little of. Great to hear that PRS was able to find a more suitable job and that indeed hard work does pay off. I will definitely have to do the same even more as my experience is very little.

Keep in touch all you Mech Engineers


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey mecheng,

Welcome to Oz and good luck with your job hunting.

Cheers!!

PRS


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

Hey samkor,

I am living alone and will be getting married soon next year.
The cost of living in sydney is high as compared to other states. I spend around 1200 $ / month including my accomodation, food, travel, phone etc. 
There are lot of jobs in perth but unfortunately most of them are concentrated in mining area but oil & gas jobs are easy to get if you have experience.
hope it helps.
Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Good job prs and all other mechanciiiii

I am heading to Perth in April 13 and I have 5 yrs of maintenance experience ( both electrical and mechanical ) in auto components manufacturing plant (Japanese mnc having operation in Victoria )

And from last one year I am working as procurement engineer dealing in all kind of enginnering items so in sort I have two profile 

prs ,as per your knowledge of Australian engineering job market which profile is better to get a job 

Right now I am working in American MNC which has operation in Victoria as well

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi All

Good day to everyone .!!

PRS ,can you post ur views about which profile is in demand in terms of mechanical domain ,and which profile u r working right now ???

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all,

We( me and hubby) are awaiting our 175 visa grant. Pcc n medicals sent for evisa. No ack mail from co yet...
He is a mech engg with a rock solid exp of 13 years with a popular manufacturing firm based out of south india.
Any directions reg where to look for a job in aus n eventually settle down would be gratefully appreciated. Those who have plunged into job hunting do share with us kindly abt ur confrontations...

Expecting the mech enggs to gear up the discussion further.

Thanks all.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys,

We mech engineer should keep up this thread active. Please give us updates & details of your journey when u find time.. 

As on 17 sep 2012, I submitted my CDR to EA. 

How long will it take? 

Also with respect to the trend in EOI so far,
I guess most of the mech engineers are below 60 point. This is based on the fact that till date only 100 mech engineers have got invite.

Hence if at all any mech engineers who submit EOI with 60 point today will get invite immediately, since the occupational ceiling is 1620 and the EOI points for invitee have dropped to 60. Also EOI invited for mech engineers are far behind the ceiling level.

Any comments?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi

Normally it takes 4 months to get CDR result ,about invite well for state sponsored 60 points are fine but for independent (189) 70 above points can secure your invitation 

Cheers and best of luck !!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys
I applied for 475 relative sponsored visa . I come under priority group 4 Mechanical Engineer since it is present in SOL.
My CO was allotted on 10th September and i received employment verification on 21st September. Meanwhile i submitted PCC and Medicals which was finalized on 17th September.

It was almost 1.5 months where there was no update in my status
I sent a mail to the CO today regarding any documents to be submitted.

Do all the application processed as per priority?

This was his reply

This application is now being dealt with in line with priority processing arrangements and you will be contacted when we are ready to make the decision. Priority processing arrangements enable the department to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the minister deems appropriate. Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those such as this application, in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and cannot process applications outside of the set order. You can find out more about these arrangements at the webpage: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas.

At this stage, there is no need to provide any further documentation. I will contact you when a final decision is going to be made on this application.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Mechanical Engineer Query*

I just came across this thread and what a splendid contribution, we should try to keep this thread active.

I am expecting an outcome of my 175 by end this year, will be great if PRS n others can update about their job(hunt) experience so far..

I am a mechanical Engineer with 9+ years of maintenance and operation experience, right now in a middle management role as they term it in south east asia. I have experience in manufacturing facility typical equipment, blowers, compressors, heat exchangers etc, and over 3 years of utilities experience as well turbines, boilers, etc

What are my prospects of landing a job, and which state shall i be focusing on....? I will be initially travelling alone, but am planning to bring in my family (wife n 2 kids) later as soon as i land a job ( preferebaly within 6 months) 

What I need to do now to get properly geared up for this.... any insight will be really appreciated

Regards
Imran


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

hi All

A Clarification needed for the same. In what cases CDR has to submitted, i have completed my 4 years ,mechanical Engineering and have 3 years of experience in design in an Manufacturing Sector

Please let me know the same.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello friends,

My DH is in melbourne with a PR visa since 2 months expecting a breakthrough into the manufacturing industry.
Though job season is active and recruitments are taking place, he is finding it tough to obtain an interview. Part of the reason we think is that his background is purely automotive and related production activities. They kind of expect jack of all trades. But recruiters advice him to keep on applying actively for as long as it takes.

Hoping for a perfect role to come our way.
All the best to others out there waiting for visas and jobs!

Regds,
Sara


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there man... Im a mechanical (specialization biomedical) engineer as well. I did my undergrads here and I applied for my PR soon after I graduated from University. The PR process was relatively smooth (no hiccups there) as I was sponsored by the NSW government. I got my grant exactly a month after I applied for my PR (if you include easter holidays as well). But I havent been so lucky in terms of job. I've been searching for an entry level job since April and unfortunately I havent landed anything as of yet. Its kinda depressing to get one rejection letter after another. Any suggestions on how I can improve my prospects. The thing is I might do postgrad next year in Germany after I get my citizenship (Im not planning on doing it here as it is extremely expensive) but Im not really sure how much of a difference its gonna make. Any suggestions you guys?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone

Really good to see all the mechanical engineers..
only one request.. please keep this thread active and request all mechanical guys to share your problems and experience..

Good luck. !!!!!!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Chin2 said:


> Good job prs and all other mechanciiiii
> 
> I am heading to Perth in April 13 and I have 5 yrs of maintenance experience ( both electrical and mechanical ) in auto components manufacturing plant (Japanese mnc having operation in Victoria )
> 
> ...


Hi chin

As per your post you should be in Perth at this time.. can you please share your experience with us regardiing job market there for mechanical guys??
I request seniors like you of this thread to keep sharing your experience with us.


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

good to know we have a thread for mechanical engineers


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there man... Im a mechanical (specialization biomedical) engineer as well. I did my undergrads here and I applied for my PR soon after I graduated from University. The PR process was relatively smooth (no hiccups there) as I was sponsored by the NSW government. I got my grant exactly a month after I applied for my PR (if you include easter holidays as well). But I havent been so lucky in terms of job. I've been searching for an entry level job since April and unfortunately I havent landed anything as of yet. Its kinda depressing to get one rejection letter after another. Any suggestions on how I can improve my prospects. The thing is I might do postgrad next year in Germany after I get my citizenship (Im not planning on doing it here as it is extremely expensive) but Im not really sure how much of a difference its gonna make. Any suggestions you guys?


Bump... Any help would be appreciated guys

Sent from the future....


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> hi All
> 
> A Clarification needed for the same. In what cases CDR has to submitted, i have completed my 4 years ,mechanical Engineering and have 3 years of experience in design in an Manufacturing Sector
> 
> Please let me know the same.


If you degree is not in the Washington Accord, you will need a CDR. Best is to download Engineers Australia Handbook pdf from their website, it;ll explain the requirements in detail

Regards,
Imran


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Bump... Any help would be appreciated guys
> 
> Sent from the future....


Hmm, dont know about the job market, but was curious... your signature says 9 months to go for citizenship.... i thought it required approx 3 years of stay to get that...???

Regards


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

oozman said:


> good to know we have a thread for mechanical engineers


Hi,

I applied for EOI on 25-Jul -13 with 60 points. I got my EA assessment for Mechanical Engineer 2335 i currently see occupational ceilings as 2040 and currently only 61 issued. I also work in australia now through 457... well will i get my visa invitation by today...?

thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

imranali82 said:


> Hmm, dont know about the job market, but was curious... your signature says 9 months to go for citizenship.... i thought it required approx 3 years of stay to get that...???
> 
> Regards


I complete my engineering undergrad (4 years) here in Australia and that counts towards the residence requirement which is why I only need to finish this one year as a permanent resident and hence 9 months to go.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We are trying to immigrate to Australia. My husband is a mechanical engineer. We applied for EA on 1st of July 2013, From the status email sent from EA, I guess we will get a result within 10 days hopefully. 

As far as I know currently there are only 2 states giving sponsorship to mechanical engineers, VIC and WA. And we are still undecided on which state to apply for sponsorship. He has 5 years experience as a workshop manager in a road construction company in Qatar and Dubai, and 2 years of production experience in a paper factory in Turkey. 

I hear people say there are many FIFO jobs in WA, but for us it is only a last resort.

Perth or Melbourne? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

ACT is also offering state nominations if you wish to try.



tuba said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are trying to immigrate to Australia. My husband is a mechanical engineer. We applied for EA on 1st of July 2013, From the status email sent from EA, I guess we will get a result within 10 days hopefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## vidhya (May 24, 2010)

Hi ,

Is there any accessment for mechanical Engineers like IELTS for IT .

Also is english test is mandatory for them also.

COuld anyone please provide us steps involved in processing for the mechanical engineer.

Regards
Vid


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, 
English test is compulsory for everyone except US, UK, Canada and South African citizens. 

The responsible authority checking mechanical engineers' credentials is Engineers Australia. Before you apply for a skills assessment, you must have a 6 score in IELTS General Test, you must score minimum 6 in each band, ie writing, listening, reading, speaking. 

After you have the results, you prepare your documents and send them to EA via post. You must ask British Counsil to mail your Test Report Form to EA, in Australia (after you prepare all the others!). You can check the details from British Counsil website. You make the payment, (I guess we paid something like 50 usd, depends on where you are actually.) then send an email to them stating the address where you like your TRF to be sent. 

If your university is Washington Accord, then you dont have to prepare a Competence Demonstration Report. And the assessment take 5-7 weeks. You still have to send your detailed cv, job discription, notarized translation of your diploma, etc

If not, then you have to prepare a CDR: 3 career episodes, summary statements, along with the other documents above. This way, it takes 4+ months. We sent our papers on 20th june, they received them on 1st of july. And still waiting. We are expecting our results within this week hopefully. Last time I checked, they were doing 30th June on Friday. You can find out about their process by sending a blank email with "status" written as subject. The automatic reply states which date they are processing on that day. They are extremely slow.

In the career episodes, you must prove how you used you engineering skills and education in your previous jobs. It must be written with you own words, with you own expriences.

They charge 650 aud for skills assessment, if you want them to verify your job expriences as well than you pay a 200 aud extra. Do do this, you will have to take so many papers from all the companies you worked before. Their licence, you insurance, a very detailed job discription, etc. Engineers Australia will mention how many years of exp you have in you accreditation. And you will get skillselect points according to this. 

When you prepare everything, you fill up the paper with you credit card number and signature and mail everything together. When they receive your mail, they will charge your credit card with 850 aud, and send you a receipt. You start counting down from the date of the receipt. (credit card doesnt have be in your name)

You can only get accreditation as a mechanical engineer only if you practise this job or other related jobs. They reject mec.eng WHO work under other titles. Then you might go to another assessing authority. A friend of mine who is a mec.eng took his skills assessment from Vetasses because he Works as health and safety officer. 

Good luck


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

Does any one know what changes are coming for WA state nomination?


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

vidhya said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there any accessment for mechanical Engineers like IELTS for IT .
> 
> ...


Just go to Engineer Australia website and download the MSA booklet. All information is given there.
1. Prepare documents according to MSA booklet.
2. Submit to EA
3. Wait for the out come.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

shaukat said:


> Does any one know what changes are coming for WA state nomination?


Most probably

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are trying to immigrate to Australia. My husband is a mechanical engineer. We applied for EA on 1st of July 2013, From the status email sent from EA, I guess we will get a result within 10 days hopefully.
> 
> ...


I heard Melbourne is good for higher education and manufacturing jobs( but very difficult to get one). On the other hand Perth is good for mining and construction job and living cost is expensive. Actually both have positive and negetive side, so, take your decision based on the support and survival strategy. Initially 4-6 months you have to live by your own savings (must prepare for it) for both the cities.


----------



## rsjones2013 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Cdr mech engg*

Guys
I have moved to WA on 457 visa and would like to apply for PR but need to get EA assessment can anyone help me with some sample CDR to start with and any suggestion is most welcome as we are all mech engineer we need to help each other
Thanks guys for your support
Regards
Jones


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi senior Members and Engineers,
> Points in Hand
> Age 30
> Degree 15(Already Assesed)
> ...


You already know the answer, time to change your agent


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Rizwan,

If you can get 7 in each band then you will get 10 pnts. Then you can try 189/190, which are more preferred visas.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Just want to know how is the Job market in Aus. Wat to expect be Feb 2014. Those people who got job or those in Aus could share the exp please


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

tuba said:


> Rizwan,
> 
> If you can get 7 in each band then you will get 10 pnts. Then you can try 189/190, which are more preferred visas.


My two cents would be to try 190, 189 has a long long wait for HR countries... the security clearance takes forever to be completed


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

rsjones2013 said:


> Guys
> I have moved to WA on 457 visa and would like to apply for PR but need to get EA assessment can anyone help me with some sample CDR to start with and any suggestion is most welcome as we are all mech engineer we need to help each other
> Thanks guys for your support
> Regards
> Jones


well I can share some, you need to PM me


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi,
> English test is compulsory for everyone except US, UK, Canada and South African citizens.
> 
> The responsible authority checking mechanical engineers' credentials is Engineers Australia. Before you apply for a skills assessment, you must have a 6 score in IELTS General Test, you must score minimum 6 in each band, ie writing, listening, reading, speaking.
> ...


Wohaa, a solid executive summary of the Engineers australia handbook, nicely done


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

Hiiiiii to all the mechanical engineers in this club ...

This is my first post here. You can get my details in my signature. In short, I am now waiting for my 189 visa. I am involved in *project management *activities; engineering, procurement & consturinction (EPC) of industrial projects. Through out the years I have mostly been associated with projects related to steel plant, material handlig etc. Total work experience is 8 Years 3 months now.

I would welcome if anybody can give me information / idea regarding finding a job suitable to my profile in Australia.

Be in touch. Cheers ...

Sinchan


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Is there any Mechanical engineer who have already or recently moved to perth? Kindly share your experiance about job.


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

i got the invitation to apply for Visa and will apply in next couple of days. i am having 8+ years of Exp. i have worked in Mainly Mechanical Maintenance for first three yaers of my carrier and then switched to Machine Design. i am having 5 years of exp in Designing. 

How is the Job scenario in this field?

Thanks:

shiv


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

shivkaundal said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got the invitation to apply for Visa and will apply in next couple of days. i am having 8+ years of Exp. i have worked in Mainly Mechanical Maintenance for first three yaers of my carrier and then switched to Machine Design. i am having 5 years of exp in Designing.
> 
> ...


Kindly check at seek dot com dot au for the types of jobs available.


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello friends,

I have sent friendship requests to all the members in the club. Please accept my request. Most of the mechanical engineers, I see, here are from production / maintenance or design background. If anyone can throw some light on prospect of project managers (EPC) that would be of great help. Also I would like to make a suggestion to my friends - if guys who are already settled in Australia can update / include their current profession. location and company details etc. in their signature, other engineers could extract specific help from the members of the club and last but not the least - please keep the post alive with your problems, valuable comments and suggestions... these forums these days are dominated by software guys ... we also need to gear up ... afterall mechanical engineers always ROCK !!!

Cheers ...

Sinchan


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Sinchan said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have sent friendship requests to all the members in the club. Please accept my request. Most of the mechanical engineers, I see, here are from production / maintenance or design background. If anyone can throw some light on prospect of project managers (EPC) that would be of great help. Also I would like to make a suggestion to my friends - if guys who are already settled in Australia can update / include their current profession. location and company details etc. in their signature, other engineers could extract specific help from the members of the club and last but not the least - please keep the post alive with your problems, valuable comments and suggestions... these forums these days are dominated by software guys ... we also need to gear up ... afterall mechanical engineers always ROCK !!!
> 
> ...


Yes we must keep it alive as in this way we can help each other


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Friends,
Any1 from air conditioning field?

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Well I have utilities maintenance experiance


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

mechman said:


> Well I have utilities maintenance experiance


Hi Mechman,
Gud to read that!
Any idea abt the job market in such fields in OZ. Since you are into Utilitie/Maintenance, it is more or less linked to HVAC.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Mechman,
> Gud to read that!
> Any idea abt the job market in such fields in OZ. Since you are into Utilitie/Maintenance, it is more or less linked to HVAC.
> 
> ...


I also have utilities maintenance expeerience , will appreciate if someone already in Australia shed some light on the job market in this field or in general maintenance management of manufacturing / chemical concerns..

Regards,
Imran


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I have migrated to Australia 4 months ago. I am a Mechanical Engineer and currently looking for jobs in Design and Quality Assurance. I have an overall 4 years of experience.I have moved to Melbourne and getting rejected with all the companies with any proper reason. These guys are sending the same standardised format of rejecting. I call them to follow up and this is their response " You don't have local experience". Is there any other way getting local experience like working as a volunteer or an internship . I am also applying for Graduate jobs. Currently the scenario for Mechanical and Manufacturing Industries are totally flat. Moreover, I am ready to relocate because I am a Bachelor. I am flexible with the salary and available anytime. Can you please give me some contact reference anywhere in Australia and it would be very helpful for me. I am interested to increase my network. Please suggest if any conference, meeting or any skills expo occurs. I am also interested to work in Production, Maintenance and Service, Supply Chain Management, Sales, Logistics.
Regards
Sid


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Finally the long wait is over and my husband got his positive outcome from EA yesterday. Now we are trying to decide which state to apply. Maybe 189, 190 VIC and 190 WA. But for the first 2 options he has to increase his IELTS results. 

I thought I would be relieved after the results but now I'M more stressed! Because now we have enough points to apply to WA. But I have worries about the job market there.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally the long wait is over and my husband got his positive outcome from EA yesterday. Now we are trying to decide which state to apply. Maybe 189, 190 VIC and 190 WA. But for the first 2 options he has to increase his IELTS results.
> 
> I thought I would be relieved after the results but now I'M more stressed! Because now we have enough points to apply to WA. But I have worries about the job market there.


Can you only apply for wa?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, now we have 55 points, so as far as I know we can only apply to WA. Because they dont have any extra IELTS requirement. 6 is enough. And my husband got 7.5 overall but writing is 6.5. And VIC is asking 7 in all bands.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> Yes, now we have 55 points, if we apply to SS then we will get +5 points and reach 60.


Well in case of 190 u can get visa by 3 months if not selected for sc. With reference to job mech engr have most of the jobs in perth but they are related to oil n gas and mining. In case of 189 u have to wait longer for sc but u can go in any place


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

And our agent told us that NSW, SA and QLD stopped giving SS to mechanical engineers. This was a few months ago, I checked myself several times after that. It still looks the same. It's weird though, when I look at the job ads, there are so many mec.eng job ads in NSW. But they dont give SS...


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> Yes, now we have 55 points, so as far as I know we can only apply to WA. Because they dont have any extra IELTS requirement. 6 is enough. And my husband got 7.5 overall but writing is 6.5. And VIC is asking 7 in all bands.


Have u check the job prospects in vic


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

WA put mechanical engineers in the priority list 1 in august, it looks like they need these people. But as you said most jobs are away from Perth in the mines. I am already leaving my family behind to immigrate to Australia, I dont wanna leave my husband in th mines and stay alone in perth. That's why I have worries about WA. Most jobs are FIFO, 15 or 21 days in the mines and 7 days home  There are rosters like 7-7 but still... 
By the way what is "sc"?


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> WA put mechanical engineers in the priority list 1 in august, it looks like they need these people. But as you said most jobs are away from Perth in the mines. I am already leaving my family behind to immigrate to Australia, I dont wanna leave my husband in th mines and stay alone in perth. That's why I have worries about WA. Most jobs are FIFO, 15 or 21 days in the mines and 7 days home  There are rosters like 7-7 but still...
> By the way what is "sc"?


Security clearance is SC.
Then better is to repeat ielts


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

For the jobs in VIC, it looks like automative industry is good. VIC is just after NSW in manufacturing industry. It is the smallest yest densest state by population. 16% of the state revenue comes from manufacturing. There are 70ooo worker in manufacturing industry. There is some construction going on as well. There are jobs but the guys here in the forum say that it is difficult to get one  Everyone is asking for local experience. To be honest, we are leaving our ego behind and going there prepared for anything. Car mechanic jobs, restaurant jobs or dog-walker or staff like this... And keep searching for an engineering job at the same time. 
Anyway finding jobs is never easy anywhere in the World! We lived in Qatar-Doha for 6 years and relocated to Turkey-İzmir 2 years ago. My husband couldn't find a job for 4 months!! He was overqualified for most positions, and etc. 
This is the biggest gamble of my life, we are taking the biggest risk ever.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

tuba said:


> For the jobs in VIC, it looks like automative industry is good. VIC is just after NSW in manufacturing industry. It is the smallest yest densest state by population. 16% of the state revenue comes from manufacturing. There are 70ooo worker in manufacturing industry. There is some construction going on as well. There are jobs but the guys here in the forum say that it is difficult to get one  Everyone is asking for local experience. To be honest, we are leaving our ego behind and going there prepared for anything. Car mechanic jobs, restaurant jobs or dog-walker or staff like this... And keep searching for an engineering job at the same time.
> Anyway finding jobs is never easy anywhere in the World! We lived in Qatar-Doha for 6 years and relocated to Turkey-İzmir 2 years ago. My husband couldn't find a job for 4 months!! He was overqualified for most positions, and etc.
> This is the biggest gamble of my life, we are taking the biggest risk ever.


Well its a risk but normally people do get settled sooner or later. Good luck for your immigration


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

tuba said:


> For the jobs in VIC, it looks like automative industry is good. VIC is just after NSW in manufacturing industry. It is the smallest yest densest state by population. 16% of the state revenue comes from manufacturing. There are 70ooo worker in manufacturing industry. There is some construction going on as well. There are jobs but the guys here in the forum say that it is difficult to get one  Everyone is asking for local experience. To be honest, we are leaving our ego behind and going there prepared for anything. Car mechanic jobs, restaurant jobs or dog-walker or staff like this... And keep searching for an engineering job at the same time.
> Anyway finding jobs is never easy anywhere in the World! We lived in Qatar-Doha for 6 years and relocated to Turkey-İzmir 2 years ago. My husband couldn't find a job for 4 months!! He was overqualified for most positions, and etc.
> This is the biggest gamble of my life, we are taking the biggest risk ever.


Hi Tuba, 
Your words of job prospects regarding automotive in victoria really motivated me !!

I'm worried for the same thing, I will be looking for automotive jobs in Melbourne when I migrate ...

Regards,
Tausif


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Tausif,

All the best to you. My husband has no experience in that field. He has experience with construction machines, tower cranes, mobile cranes excavators, road contruction etc and now he works at a paper factory which make paper towels, toilet paper, tissue paper, etc... But I still have hopes because when he got these jobs he did not have any experience in the industry. Maybe again he will have a similar luck to find a job without this precious and impossible to gain "local experience"


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

tuba said:


> Yes, now we have 55 points, so as far as I know we can only apply to WA. Because they dont have any extra IELTS requirement. 6 is enough. And my husband got 7.5 overall but writing is 6.5. And VIC is asking 7 in all bands.


I am not sure about WA, but if VIC is requiring 7 bands, then i think it will be a better option to improve the IELTS score.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, WA accepts 6, VIC wants 7 in each band and 2 years of experience. 
He is raking the exam this staurday, fingers crossed


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi 
I am Gurpreet and i have 8 years of experience in design and development of automotive components. I look forward to apply under 189. After going through this forum i believe most of the automobile companies are in NSW and VIC. So it is better to apply through 189 and go anywhere in australia rather than 190 and keep your options limited. But there is a sad news coming up to. Ford Australia is closing up its operations in 2016. Then what would we do ?


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

The first step is to get the visa. Best option is 189 but its too lengthy and if u need quick visa then go for 190.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Which state has good opportunities for Mechanical engineers in automotive domain ?


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

I have seen opening related to automotive on seek in Melbourne but do ur specific search on seek before deciding.


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

hi Mech Guys 

i need to send doc to EA 
can some one help me with the sample doc required for making 

3 career episode - summary 
cdr documents of mechanical engineer 

Regards 

joaquim dsouza


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

DAER ALL mech engineers 

which application form should we follow for EA 

application for assessment of eligibility for membership 


or 

Application for Migration Skills Assessment
COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR)
(All Engineering Categories


AS PER THE BOOKLET 6 OF ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA I HAVE TO APPLY VIA CDR ROUTE


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

jfd_vvd said:


> DAER ALL mech engineers
> 
> which application form should we follow for EA
> 
> ...


Cdr the second one


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

jfd_vvd said:


> hi Mech Guys
> 
> i need to send doc to EA
> can some one help me with the sample doc required for making
> ...


Just Google it, you would find a few samples on the net.


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

*auto*



gurumurthal said:


> Which state has good opportunities for Mechanical engineers in automotive domain ?


perth western australia


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

jfd_vvd said:


> perth western australia


But Perth has only Mining industry. Most of the automotive industries are situated in Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

*auto*



gurumurthal said:


> But Perth has only Mining industry. Most of the automotive industries are situated in Melbourne and Sydney.


my friend is in perth and he advised that plenty of scope for auto guys . 

i will check up him once again..

he is mech engg


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*CDR +ve & Invitation too*

Hi all mech guys

Just wanted to update you all that i have got my +ve outcome for CDR and also got invitation in 10days with 60pts under 189. 

Wish you all luck for your process.


----------



## Rick0601 (Oct 19, 2013)

Guys ,

what are the chances to get job in WA (perth), for production engineer.
moreover, which designing software is running in Australia for mechanical engineer.


Thanks,
Rick...


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Rick0601 said:


> Guys , what are the chances to get job in WA (perth), for production engineer. moreover, which designing software is running in Australia for mechanical engineer. Thanks, Rick...


Hello Rick

I do not want to demotivated anyone, but want to be honest with you guys. We are a big team of mechanical engineers here in WA and VIC who have migrated 8 months ago. All of us come from Steel, Mining, Mfg and Automobile backgrounds having worked for the top notch MNCs across the globe. The prospects for mechanical engineers is very dull at the moment since the past 1 year. There is abundance of local talent available in the market which kills the chances of any migrants who look for opportunities. Just one of us among 9 guys have been able to secure a proper engineering job. The rest of us are still struggling to find one with plans to even return back! Unless you are confident that your skills are in great demand in Australian market, or you are not doing very well in India or comfortable to do odd jobs for the longest time possible, don't even think of moving. The best way to judge yourselves is by researching on the current opportunities on Seek(dot)com(dot)au - Please don't take my or anybody else's word for it. Please do the homework yourselves and decide guys. This is all I can say. 

Good luck,

Rev

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> Yes, WA accepts 6, VIC wants 7 in each band and 2 years of experience.
> He is raking the exam this staurday, fingers crossed


Share the topics ASAP.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Kludge,

What topics do you mean? I was talking about IELTS here.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Kludge,
> 
> What topics do you mean? I was talking about IELTS here.


IELTS L S W R topics...


----------



## Aman03033 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi kludge

I want to assess my Indian bachelor degree(mechanical) from Engineers Australia. But i dont know how to make CDR. Could u plss help me in this case ?? Do u know any professional who can help me ?
thanks 
Aman


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> Hi kludge
> 
> I want to assess my Indian bachelor degree(mechanical) from Engineers Australia. But i dont know how to make CDR. Could u plss help me in this case ?? Do u know any professional who can help me ?
> thanks
> Aman


Pls share your full detail like exp, field etc.


----------



## Aman03033 (Nov 23, 2013)

4 year bachelor degree from india ( Mechanical Engineering)
1 year experience in manufacturing industry
IELTS - L 7.5, R7, W6, S6
Now studying master of engineering at Charles Darwin University,Darwin, Australia in first year


----------



## Aman03033 (Nov 23, 2013)

kludge said:


> Pls share your full detail like exp, field etc.



PLzzz help me .


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> PLzzz help me .


You have one project completed in your BE. Other two you have to make from your industrial exp. Btw pls share your job field i.e. production engr/sales engr etc and also your company product.


----------



## Aman03033 (Nov 23, 2013)

kludge said:


> You have one project completed in your BE. Other two you have to make from your industrial exp. Btw pls share your job field i.e. production engr/sales engr etc and also your company product.


Sorry, Actually i dont have experience. I have one year gap between my bachelor and pursuing master degree. My relative have Generator part manufacturing company. They manufacture Generator parts. They will provide me experience certficate as well sallary slips. Their company is registered with government but not ISO certfied. So is this worthful what i am thinking or not ??


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> Sorry, Actually i dont have experience. I have one year gap between my bachelor and pursuing master degree. My relative have Generator part manufacturing company. They manufacture Generator parts. They will provide me experience certficate as well sallary slips. Their company is registered with government but not ISO certfied. So is this worthful what i am thinking or not ??


See...you have to show your knowledge, practice and what you have done in your experience. You may have performed some jobs like maintenance or sales or production and you may have done some proud activities too. Write the same in CDR.
It doesn't make any diff if company is ISO or not. Even if you own a company and not doing any mech related job also then too its ok.


----------



## Aman03033 (Nov 23, 2013)

kludge said:


> See...you have to show your knowledge, practice and what you have done in your experience. You may have performed some jobs like maintenance or sales or production and you may have done some proud activities too. Write the same in CDR.
> It doesn't make any diff if company is ISO or not. Even if you own a company and not doing any mech related job also then too its ok.


That's the problem. I have arranged three projects report from my friends. One is from industry. Now i want any expert who can help me in making CDR . 
Do u know anybody ?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> That's the problem. I have arranged three projects report from my friends. One is from industry. Now i want any expert who can help me in making CDR .
> Do u know anybody ?


If you need expert then surf net. You will find many.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kludge said:


> If you need expert then surf net. You will find many.


I have problem with "then" and "than". I can't differentiate which to be used where. Just found this weakness....


----------



## Aman03033 (Nov 23, 2013)

kludge said:


> I have problem with "then" and "than". I can't differentiate which to be used where. Just found this weakness....


How u applied ??


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> How u applied ??


What?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

kludge said:


> IELTS L S W R topics...


Hi Kludge,

He doesnt remember listening. In reading, there was a passage about birds and how they sing, another one was something about english language. Writing T2 was about music education. Thats all I remember.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> That's the problem. I have arranged three projects report from my friends. One is from industry. Now i want any expert who can help me in making CDR .
> Do u know anybody ?


Buddy u need to be able to write your own cdr. Its not difficult when u have sample dont worry too much take thr plunge

My take is one has to write their own cdr otherwise its no use applying for immigration coz later job hunt n things get progressively m9re difficult

Regards imran


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Aman03033 said:


> That's the problem. I have arranged three projects report from my friends. One is from industry. Now i want any expert who can help me in making CDR .
> Do u know anybody ?


CDRs must be real. No stories are allowed.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

imranali82 said:


> Buddy u need to be able to write your own cdr. Its not difficult when u have sample dont worry too much take thr plunge My take is one has to write their own cdr otherwise its no use applying for immigration coz later job hunt n things get progressively m9re difficult Regards imran


I agree with Imranali82. CDR is just a beginning of the story, there's a lot to achieve after the assessment and visa grant. A person can be successful in clearing the initial hurdles by offloading the work to someone else, however, no one else will come to his aid for the job search n stuff. If you have it in you, you get it. And bro if you are already pursuing a Masters Degree in Engineering in Australia, I reckon with your Masters you do not need an assessment for the bachelors degree, unless particularly required. So just chill and focus on your studies mate!


----------



## projectengg7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am a Mechanical Engineer having 13 years of experience in Heavy Fabrication and designing, manufacturing and project execution in FMCG/Food/Dairy industry. I have applied for EA assessment. Actually i am a self employed having working in partnership firm for last 10 years. I need to ask two things:
1) What documents would DIAC ask for self employment proof as a self employed in India for last 10 years?
2) How is the scope of Mechanical engineer in FMCG/Food/Dairy industry in Australia and in which region?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

projectengg7 said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer having 13 years of experience in Heavy Fabrication and designing, manufacturing and project execution in FMCG/Food/Dairy industry. I have applied for EA assessment. Actually i am a self employed having working in partnership firm for last 10 years. I need to ask two things:
> 1) What documents would DIAC ask for self employment proof as a self employed in India for last 10 years?
> 2) How is the scope of Mechanical engineer in FMCG/Food/Dairy industry in Australia and in which region?


You have very good opportunity in vic/nsw/qld.


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

kludge said:


> You have very good opportunity in vic/nsw/qld.


I just want to put my point if view. I have gone through one article on wall Street journal that food processing industries are closing plants due to high wages in australia. Please refer to tgat article.

Thanks
Shiv


----------



## gt500 (Nov 25, 2013)

hi guys,
im working as professor in mechanical engg dept for last 3 years. i have got overall 7 bands in ielts. i have heard that there are some occupation called UNIVERSITY LECTURER in the list of some states...am i eligible for that list?? the duty mentioned on state website matches with mine...


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

Revenant said:


> Hello Rick
> 
> I do not want to demotivated anyone, but want to be honest with you guys. We are a big team of mechanical engineers here in WA and VIC who have migrated 8 months ago. All of us come from Steel, Mining, Mfg and Automobile backgrounds having worked for the top notch MNCs across the globe. The prospects for mechanical engineers is very dull at the moment since the past 1 year. There is abundance of local talent available in the market which kills the chances of any migrants who look for opportunities. Just one of us among 9 guys have been able to secure a proper engineering job. The rest of us are still struggling to find one with plans to even return back! Unless you are confident that your skills are in great demand in Australian market, or you are not doing very well in India or comfortable to do odd jobs for the longest time possible, don't even think of moving. The best way to judge yourselves is by researching on the current opportunities on Seek(dot)com(dot)au - Please don't take my or anybody else's word for it. Please do the homework yourselves and decide guys. This is all I can say.
> 
> ...


Hi Rev,

How is the job market now for EPC Project Management? I have worked as project manager / engineer for more than 6 years and I am even ready to work at sites as site engineer. Would be eagerly waiting for your reply.

Thanks

Subha


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

prs said:


> @ sate eternal i think u r financially sound to support ur studies, so thats gud ..... r u planning to study full time... n competition is tough for getting addmissions in top uni..... not trying to demoralize r anyone else .... visit UAC website for more info on that.
> n another advice for fellow mech engg out there trying for PR.There r lot of vacancies for mech. engg. , especially in mining field n energy sector.... WA the highest n thn NSW.
> most of coorporate offices for major companies r located in NSW n there r plenty of recruitment agencies which opens job daily ... seek.com is best one .
> i moved to sydney a month ago ... n made sydney as a choice as i have a frend here and u need some springboard initially have to guide u a bit about country , city, govt. process etc ... I came on 175 subclass PR so free to go any state for a job ....sydney is expensive city though .... rent is the killer..... food is ok if u know how to cook and so trying to hone my cooking skills also and love experimenting with food  .
> ...


Hi PR

I hope now you are in Aus. Have u got any job there. Can u share u r experience regarding job opportunity for mech engg and pay scale, accommodation, casual job and its payment. I am also mech engg and planning to move soon in aus. Is the perth is right place for mech engg. I have experience in cement industry including mining like crusher, belt conveyors and material handling equipments. I will be thankful if you share your contact details for further guidelines as I don't have any known friends in Aus. 

THnaks

samir


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

prs said:


> @sateternal , if you are into hardocre mining and construction then you will find a job within no time, i am into mechanical maintenance , servicing and operations having an overseas experience of 9+ years and know quite a lot about batch plant equipments and its same used in mining field but on a larger scale, but have nt got any positive response from them. So you can judge the scenario now. I think local exp. is mostly desired in mining. But lot of jobs in maintenance and servicing , its just matter of time, luck and how you perform in the interview.
> Yes u can work partime and make up for ur fees and all and scholarship will also ease out the finances.
> For top uni ranking requesting you to check online, as i am following the same.


Hi PRS

Hi shivkaundal

I hope now you are in perth. Have u got any job there. Can u share u r experience regarding job opportunity for mech engg and pay scale, accommodation, casual job and its payment. I am also mech engg and planning to move soon in aus. Is the perth is right place for mech engg. I have experience of operation & maintenance in cement industry including mining like crusher, belt conveyors and material handling equipments. I will be thankful if you share your contact details for further guidelines as I don't have any known friends in Aus. 

THnaks

samir


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi chin
> 
> As per your post you should be in Perth at this time.. can you please share your experience with us regardiing job market there for mechanical guys??
> I request seniors like you of this thread to keep sharing your experience with us.


Hi Chin
I hope now you are in perth. Have u got any job there. Can u share u r experience regarding job opportunity for mech engg and pay scale, accommodation, casual job and its payment. I am also mech engg and planning to move soon in aus. Is the perth is right place for mech engg. I have experience of operation & maintenance of cement industry including mining like crusher, belt conveyors and material handling equipments. I will be thankful if you share your contact details for further guidelines as I don't have any known friends in Aus. 

THnaks

samir


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

sateternal said:


> Just want to know how is the Job market in Aus. Wat to expect be Feb 2014. Those people who got job or those in Aus could share the exp please


Hi sateternal

I am also planning to move to aus in next couple of months. I am from india (pune). Can you share u r contact no by PM so we can share and plan better.

Regards

Samir


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

jfd_vvd said:


> my friend is in perth and he advised that plenty of scope for auto guys .
> 
> i will check up him once again..
> 
> he is mech engg


Hi JFD
I hope now you are in perth. Have u got any job there. Can u share u r experience regarding job opportunity for mech engg and pay scale, accommodation, casual job and its payment. I am also mech engg and planning to move soon in aus. Is the perth is right place for mech engg. I have experience of operation & maintenance of cement industry including mining like crusher, belt conveyors and material handling equipments. I will be thankful if you share your contact details for further guidelines as I don't have any known friends in Aus. 

THnaks

samir


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Oil and gas field*

Dear Experts and Engineers,

whats the scope for Oil and Gas Career Engineers..

I worked as Welding Engineer and soon planning to move to Adelaide???

Any opinion regarding South Australia 


Regards


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

no its not


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Dude, Do complete homework before coming here, Market is all time low these days, even getting a casual job is a project forget engineering job


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi chin

Thats a real downer, but thanks for the candid feedback. Which field are you in? and where are you located these days? any insights into job hunt and which city to land first?

I am planning to move by June, will be really helpful if you shed some light on this


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dear thread members,

I have been subscribed to this thread for quite sometime now, and somehow the activity on this thread (including mine ) has been very limited. Lets try to make an effort and help each other out.
For starters, i have got my 175 grant and am planning to move by mid 2014, initially i will go alone and then later call up my family. I am a Maintenance/Reliability manager with around 9 years of exp with an MNC in Pakistan.

Job prospects are 50-50, i have tried seek and many options seems matching to my profile, but no online- recruiting interview concept exists, recruiters will not bother on telephone or skype, one needs to be physically present in Australia to be considered (i have learned this so far, others might have different experience)

Market wise, i have atleast 6 friends placed across australia, who are mostly giving positive feedback, Perth / Brisbane is good for heavy industry (mining , oil n gas , process) while sydney melbourne are more towards FMCG.

My personal choice would be to land at the east coast and avoid perth, but this is just a choice the final decision will be based on Job.

One thing is clear anyone considering moving should keep in mind at least 6 months before any breakthrough in the relevant field. before that there are odd jobs, on which a single person can easily survive.

Purpose for Immigration should be very clear in your mind, if you are doing good in your home country and the home country is doing good as well, do re-consider. Immigration will reset your career by atleast 3 years e.g., if you are nearly (or already) executive ladder moving to australia you will have to redo the technical stuff again, and gain proper Australian experience before moving any further.

On the positive side much can be gained from international exposure. opportunities for kids, family, your own growth in a multi-cultural environment . Change is always difficult, but it can benefit in ways not obivious at first.

Currently i am seeking opportunities through LinkedIn or own networking and ofcourse also through Seek. 

These are my thoughts, hope to keep this thread active

Regards,
Imran


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Imran

About myself I am also into maintenance field having exp. in the manufacturing industry, having 7 years of experience in working in American and Japanese MNC in India. I have been trying since last April 13 (10 months now ) I have not been even lucky to get a 2 interviews till now. Nobody gives you a chance until you know somebody here. Local experience (Having work exp of working in Australia) is key selection criteria for recruiting a foreign national. My experience so far is not good. No doubt Australia is a beautiful country but job opportunity are very slim these days


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Chin2 said:


> Hi Imran
> 
> About myself I am also into maintenance field having exp. in the manufacturing industry, having 7 years of experience in working in American and Japanese MNC in India. I have been trying since last April 13 (10 months now ) I have not been even lucky to get a 2 interviews till now. Nobody gives you a chance until you know somebody here. Local experience (Having work exp of working in Australia) is key selection criteria for recruiting a foreign national. My experience so far is not good. No doubt Australia is a beautiful country but job opportunity are very slim these days


Hi chin2

R u in india or australia


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everybody

I am BE mechanical engineer. I am secondary applicant and my wife has done her skill assessment. So my question is weather my skill assessment is required to do to get a job in australia inspite of having PR and graduation certificate?
Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you limiting to some particular region or entire Australia in general. How's Automobile field there?



Chin2 said:


> Hi Imran
> 
> About myself I am also into maintenance field having exp. in the manufacturing industry, having 7 years of experience in working in American and Japanese MNC in India. I have been trying since last April 13 (10 months now ) I have not been even lucky to get a 2 interviews till now. Nobody gives you a chance until you know somebody here. Local experience (Having work exp of working in Australia) is key selection criteria for recruiting a foreign national. My experience so far is not good. No doubt Australia is a beautiful country but job opportunity are very slim these days


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

samir440 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I am BE mechanical engineer. I am secondary applicant and my wife has done her skill assessment. So my question is weather my skill assessment is required to do to get a job in australia inspite of having PR and graduation certificate?
> Thanks


I would tend to say it will greatly help ( and may even be required).... please dig through Engineers Australia website you might find something pertinent.

The letter they issue after assessment, clearly states that your degree is equivalent to blah blah australian qualitification, i am sure it is bound to help by giving potential employers some confidence as to your certification. I am sure your university would not fall under washington or sydney accord.... those people are exempt from undertaking assessment

Regards,


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

For Pr you donot need if you donot need to claim points but for job imran is right


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> I would tend to say it will greatly help ( and may even be required).... please dig through Engineers Australia website you might find something pertinent.
> 
> The letter they issue after assessment, clearly states that your degree is equivalent to blah blah australian qualitification, i am sure it is bound to help by giving potential employers some confidence as to your certification. I am sure your university would not fall under washington or sydney accord.... those people are exempt from undertaking assessment
> 
> Regards,


Thanks imran and mechmen for quick reply.
I will apply for my skill assessment too.
However can you or any senior expat can say about job prospect for mechanical engineer having maintenance experience in cement plant including mines ( crusher, belt conveyor, and other mechanical equipments) and Which place i should prefer to stay to get job faster.

Regards


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

samir440 said:


> Thanks imran and mechmen for quick reply.
> I will apply for my skill assessment too.
> However can you or any senior expat can say about job prospect for mechanical engineer having maintenance experience in cement plant including mines ( crusher, belt conveyor, and other mechanical equipments) and Which place i should prefer to stay to get job faster.
> 
> Regards


WA and QLD are the mining hubs


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there,

Unfortunately I am also from Automobile background, and in Australia it is nil now, recently Ford and Holden two big manufacturer shut down there operations so for Automobile Industry it is definitely not a country to look for a job 

In Engineering, only guys with a strong experience of mining and oil and gas can expect a quick job 

My suggestion for Automobile guys, develop or alter your skills for Oil and gas and mining otherwise it will going to be hard for you, just like me 






DesiTadka said:


> Are you limiting to some particular region or entire Australia in general. How's Automobile field there?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys,

As mech engineer we need to interact often & should know each other better for building our network. Need to share details of our profile, progress etc, So i would recommend every mech engineer to give there personal mail id & if they use linkedin profile please do share the details. The better we network, the better are the chance to get job fast. 

to start of : my mail id is [email protected]. 
Any mech engineer who need help (upto getting visa) can contact me & i could share my exp.
do mention that you got my details from expat & give your details too... 

Regards
Sateternal.


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

sateternal said:


> Guys,
> 
> As mech engineer we need to interact often & should know each other better for building our network. Need to share details of our profile, progress etc, So i would recommend every mech engineer to give there personal mail id & if they use linkedin profile please do share the details. The better we network, the better are the chance to get job fast.
> 
> ...


Hello guys

This is really good idea for mechanical egoneer group.

My e mail ID : [email protected]

Regards

Samir


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys

Still no much activity in this forum. This is really a good thread for mechanical engineer. So keep sharing all experience related to mech engineering specially senior expats who already in aus. However i m be mech engg with maintenance experience in cement industry including mines n planning to move in perth in feb 2014. It would be nice if any body share about job opportunity of my occupation n source to find job.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a Mechanical Engineer with a Technical sales background. I have moved to Brisbane with some hope. 
Till now i didn't found any job in my field and wherever we apply they ask for the Local Experience.

Hope for the best and share your views...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I m in Brisbane too, my mail is <snipped email>

Looking forward to hear from you 






anandlitesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer with a Technical sales background. I have moved to Brisbane with some hope.
> Till now i didn't found any job in my field and wherever we apply they ask for the Local Experience.
> ...


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

I am also planning to cime in May. I do not understand why Australian govt is giving PR when the employer over there always ask for local experience. If we are coming on PR how they expect us to have local experience. Very weird.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I said it earlier and will it again for the benefit of all fellow engineers. If you are well placed in your companies and do not have a job before moving here the do not come to explore here. It is developed country and it is beautiful but you can't survive on seeing it all day. There is no work at the moment for overseas engineer until you have a very good exposure in oil and has or mining. All other fields of engineering are all time low. I am working as security officer to survive and even in this job can't able to work full time


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Chin2 said:


> I said it earlier and will it again for the benefit of all fellow engineers. If you are well placed in your companies and do not have a job before moving here the do not come to explore here. It is developed country and it is beautiful but you can't survive on seeing it all day. There is no work at the moment for overseas engineer until you have a very good exposure in oil and has or mining. All other fields of engineering are all time low. I am working as security officer to survive and even in this job can't able to work full time


Hello chin

I appreciate u r courage. 

What u suggest for the guys who dont have good jon in india. 
Weather they should take a chance to migrate ?


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

samir440 said:


> Hello chin I appreciate u r courage. What u suggest for the guys who dont have good jon in india. Weather they should take a chance to migrate ?


Samir,

I agree to Chin2's previous posts. Well, my advice to Mechanical Engineers who don't have a decent job in India is to come here and start driving a cab or work in a shopping mall as everyone else does. 

Please take this advice from someone who has travelled half of the globe and has a good understanding of the Australian job market for mechanical engineers.

Have a goodnight now. 

Regards,

Rev.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Revenant said:


> Samir,
> 
> I agree to Chin2's previous posts. Well, my advice to Mechanical Engineers who don't have a decent job in India is to come here and start driving a cab or work in a shopping mall as everyone else does.
> 
> ...


I do not think getting a cab driver license is also easy job. I know some frnds who got cab license and driving and earning good money. But the thing is getting license. .


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

Very useful thread but as a mech engineer got demotivated aftr readng the job scenerio.

I hv applied for skill assessment 10 days ago and vll try fr 189 visa in the future.

Im a graduate and post graduate in mechanical engineering and have almost 5 yrs erection and commissioning experience in high capacity thermal power projects in india.

I want to know what is the scope for site/ project/project mgmt jobs there in australia.

Is there anyone of the same or relevant experience plz cum in touch.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Engineer with experience in mines*

hello everybody

any engineer with experience in mines industry ? I want to know details about job in mines sector.....

regards

samir


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Recent posts from Revenant and Chin2 are a real eye opener and I am sure ppl aspiring to goto Australia can benefit from such candid feedback. really appreciate it.

I have a slightly different view about the market (based on friends feedback who are in australia). People with Process, mining or Oil and gas experience will have lot of opportunities, so is the case with certain FMCG firms. I have personally come in contact with a number of recruiters and if the portfolio has Project / O&G / process / mining experience the demand is good and it all depends how you do in your interview.

It is true that australians are a bit biased and will refer to australian experience as an excuse, but i have friends who have gone there in the last 3 years (chemical, mechanical and Telecom engineers) who initially took a slightly lower tier job but were well settled after 6 ~ 8 months. None of them have any regrets ( i am talking about around 8 ppl in total). Almost all of them were working in MNC's in Pakistan, and as such their soft skills such as presentation, communication skills etc were pretty polished.

Point is it is going to be tough and demanding, if you are comfortable in your present job most probably you would never have applied for immigration. if you have the PR it would be too cruel to chicken out at this time without trying...

my two cents .... high risk = high gain , take the plunge and have faith in your abilities. (This does not apply to automobile ppl, that is an all time LOW in australia right now, even Toyota has closed its manufacturing)



Regards,
Imran


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Recent posts from Revenant and Chin2 are a real eye opener and I am sure ppl aspiring to goto Australia can benefit from such candid feedback. really appreciate it.
> 
> I have a slightly different view about the market (based on friends feedback who are in australia). People with Process, mining or Oil and gas experience will have lot of opportunities, so is the case with certain FMCG firms. I have personally come in contact with a number of recruiters and if the portfolio has Project / O&G / process / mining experience the demand is good and it all depends how you do in your interview.
> 
> ...


Thnx imran sir fr givng a bettr view on oz markt fr mech engineers as i ws a bit worried aftr reading few posts in this thread.

Im a mech engineer with thermal power plant project experience n i hv seen that thr r many project jobs available in australia n hopefully aftr a hard time which can vary frm persn to person vll settle down in sum relevant job.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Different perspective of Toyota exit from Australia. Maybe its for greater good.

Protectionism no cure for our woes - The Drum (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

I got a official receipt from engineers australia regarding my payment details showing receipt no., receipt date,amount and contact ID on the top right. Is this my CID number and receipt?? If yes, how much time it is taken after this step for skill assessment result??

Please reply

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I got a official receipt from engineers australia regarding my payment details showing receipt no., receipt date,amount and contact ID on the top right. Is this my CID number and receipt?? If yes, how much time it is taken after this step for skill assessment result??
> 
> ...


There should be a box with contact ID heading, then a 7 digit code , it says 4 months on the website, but mine took around 3 months. that was back in 2012

Regards,


----------



## projectengg7 (Jul 24, 2013)

At present EA is taking about 19 weeks for outcome of assessment. Letter normally would arrive in 20th week by post.


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Chin2 said:


> I said it earlier and will it again for the benefit of all fellow engineers. If you are well placed in your companies and do not have a job before moving here the do not come to explore here. It is developed country and it is beautiful but you can't survive on seeing it all day. There is no work at the moment for overseas engineer until you have a very good exposure in oil and has or mining. All other fields of engineering are all time low. I am working as security officer to survive and even in this job can't able to work full time


Hi Chin2,

It is very nice to see a thread for mech. engr.s exclusively.
I've received my invitation last week and am planning to file my application by this month end. I've 8+ years of project management experience in Mining, Smelting& Mineral processing projects and am PMP certified too. 

While I'm busy with the application stuff, I am thinking of exploring the job market as well to try my luck. As you are already in AU, can you please suggest about some channels, where can I try... like some reliable websites or contact details of any consultants etc...

I welcome any other valuable suggestions from your experience there as well.

Once again thanks for opening a thread for the Mighty Mech.s 

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mech Engineers, any update on the job market / latest experiences?

We need to keep this alive


Regards,
Imran


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

My husband is a mechanical engineer and he has recently received his Skill Assessment Outcome Letter from EA. Everything is alright except for the IELTS Score. He has attempted IELTS four times in melbourne, however he has missed it by 0.5 either in writing or speaking. Without a 7 in all bands, he is now stuck with 60 points. Is that adequate for a mechanical engineer or should he reattempt IELTS and aim for 70 points? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is a mechanical engineer and he has recently received his Skill Assessment Outcome Letter from EA. Everything is alright except for the IELTS Score. He has attempted IELTS four times in melbourne, however he has missed it by 0.5 either in writing or speaking. Without a 7 in all bands, he is now stuck with 60 points. Is that adequate for a mechanical engineer or should he reattempt IELTS and aim for 70 points? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


What is the pass mark for the points tested visas?
A points test pass mark exists for the points tested skilled migration visas and the business innovation and investment visa.

The points tested skilled migration visas - subclasses 189, 190 and 489 have a points test pass mark of 60 points.
You should note that visa subclasses 885, 886 and 487 will remain open for new applicants until 1 January 2013. The points test pass mark for these visas will remain at 65 points.

The business innovation and investment visa - subclass 188, has an innovation points test pass mark of 65 points.

Copied from official website of australia.... 
hope this helps


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

imranali82 said:


> What is the pass mark for the points tested visas?
> A points test pass mark exists for the points tested skilled migration visas and the business innovation and investment visa.
> 
> The points tested skilled migration visas - subclasses 189, 190 and 489 have a points test pass mark of 60 points.
> ...


Hi Imran,

Thanks for your reply. He has a points test pass mark of 60 points. Should we submit the EOI with 60 points? Also, will he be asked for any details about EA outcome letter during EOI submission? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Hi Imran,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. He has a points test pass mark of 60 points. Should we submit the EOI with 60 points? Also, will he be asked for any details about EA outcome letter during EOI submission? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmm... wait a second i dont understand the problem, you said that his EA is out and everything is fine except IELTs

what does this mean? can you please tell the exact score in each module to understand better

The EA requires 6.0 min in each band to qualify, Refer to Engineers Australia Migrant skill assessment handbook on the website.

7 in each band is *nice to have* to claim additional immigration points *10* i guess, use the calculator available at immi dot gov dot au


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

imranali82 said:


> Hmm... wait a second i dont understand the problem, you said that his EA is out and everything is fine except IELTs
> 
> what does this mean? can you please tell the exact score in each module to understand better
> 
> ...


His IELTS score is as follows - L-8/R-8.5/W-7/S-6.5. So we dont get any additional points for IELTS. His point score without IELTS is 60. Hence, we are now planning to submit the EOI. So my concern is do we need to provide any reference number for the EA outcome letter while submitting the EOI? Thanks.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

nsoni said:


> His IELTS score is as follows - L-8/R-8.5/W-7/S-6.5. So we dont get any additional points for IELTS. His point score without IELTS is 60. Hence, we are now planning to submit the EOI. So my concern is do we need to provide any reference number for the EA outcome letter while submitting the EOI? Thanks.


oh ok... i guess he should be fine, about the EOI i am not sure as i applied before this system, back in 2012... so not sure .... 

But you will be able to find this info on immi website just dig deep everything is there...


Regards,
Imran


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

nsoni said:


> His IELTS score is as follows - L-8/R-8.5/W-7/S-6.5. So we dont get any additional points for IELTS. His point score without IELTS is 60. Hence, we are now planning to submit the EOI. So my concern is do we need to provide any reference number for the EA outcome letter while submitting the EOI? Thanks.


Hi Nsoni,

No worries... For mechanical Engineer with 60 points is not a bad score and looking at the present trend, he will receive his invitation in no later than 3-4 rounds. If he already has 60 points, I suggest to apply for the EOI at once and if he succeeds to score 7 in IELTS, he can always edit the details in EOI and the system will update the point score to 70 automatically.

But I strongly feel, there is no need of retaking IELTS as it is only matter of couple of weeks before he gets his invitation.

FOr the EA outcome, in EOI application you need to mention CID number and date of the outcome letter.

Hope this answers all your queries.

All the best...

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Rajesh,

Thanks for your reply. He won't be retaking IELTS any more. Also, I'm hoping for the invite at the earliest as the bracket has now been doubled almost (2000). Besides, like you said, there is not much competition for this particular SOL code. We mights just get an invite in this round! Lets hope for the best! :fingerscrossed:

All the best...


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Just an Update.

Having got my Visa in Nov 2013, till date I have applied for 40 job out of which I got 12 rejection mail. Remaining 28 no update which mean I can confirm that comes under rejection. 
Out of the 12 rejection reply mail, 1 mail mentioned that I dont have local exp. 

Recently I visited Aus (Melbourne) to validate my Visa and back to India. Overall - city is clean. Very less pollution. People are friendly. Climate is Ok. Medicare facility is decent. 
In job front I have no idea where we stand. Most of them are positive abt Mech engineer. Will hope for the best.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

sateternal said:


> Just an Update.
> 
> Having got my Visa in Nov 2013, till date I have applied for 40 job out of which I got 12 rejection mail. Remaining 28 no update which mean I can confirm that comes under rejection.
> Out of the 12 rejection reply mail, 1 mail mentioned that I dont have local exp.
> ...


Many thanks for sharing your experience.... two things that immediately come to my mind are 
1. Which field are your targetting? Oil and Gas? manufacturing etc
2. Were you trying to obtain a job while being in India? or were you present in Australia while applying?

Kindly do shed some light on this aspect for benefit of all

Regards,


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

I am from Mining equipment manufacturing industry. So looking in similar line - Service/Parts of mining equipment which is my target area. However I apply for all mech eng jobs related to service/parts.

I am trying from India as of now. May be end of this year or next I would migrate to Aus.


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Recent posts from Revenant and Chin2 are a real eye opener and I am sure ppl aspiring to goto Australia can benefit from such candid feedback. really appreciate it.
> 
> I have a slightly different view about the market (based on friends feedback who are in australia). People with Process, mining or Oil and gas experience will have lot of opportunities, so is the case with certain FMCG firms. I have personally come in contact with a number of recruiters and if the portfolio has Project / O&G / process / mining experience the demand is good and it all depends how you do in your interview.
> 
> ...


Thanks Imran for your opinion. I received my grant in Nov'13 and have applied to at least 50-6- jobs since then but in vain. I am a project management professional (mechanical engineer) but mostly associated with steel plant projects in India. While you will see lot of project engineering jobs are advertised, I guess these guys are preferring candidates with relevant industry experience, e.g. oil & gas, mining, port, telecom, food / FMCG / pharmaceutical industries only even though, as you understand, function of project management remains same same across all industries. 

One of the recruiters replied to me stating that jobs are scarce there now and hence they are primarily considering local engineers only. So, there is a very remote chance of getting an engineering job from overseas at this moment. 

At this moment, I feel, all of us who have got visa, should get it validated and come back and wait for the scenario to change before assuming the huge risk of leaving a secured job and landing in Australia to spend whatever savings we have got.


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

*Jobs in the material handing sector*

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if someone could throw some light on the project management jobs in the material handling sector. I thought Australia, being a country that literally thrives on ores, will have lots of jobs in the material handling industry but I do not see many jab advert these days in this sector.

Thanks

Sinchan


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sinchan said:


> Thanks Imran for your opinion. I received my grant in Nov'13 and have applied to at least 50-6- jobs since then but in vain. I am a project management professional (mechanical engineer) but mostly associated with steel plant projects in India. While you will see lot of project engineering jobs are advertised, I guess these guys are preferring candidates with relevant industry experience, e.g. oil & gas, mining, port, telecom, food / FMCG / pharmaceutical industries only even though, as you understand, function of project management remains same same across all industries.
> 
> One of the recruiters replied to me stating that jobs are scarce there now and hence they are primarily considering local engineers only. So, there is a very remote chance of getting an engineering job from overseas at this moment.
> 
> At this moment, I feel, all of us who have got visa, should get it validated and come back and wait for the scenario to change before assuming the huge risk of leaving a secured job and landing in Australia to spend whatever savings we have got.


Its a very valid point, and thanks for sharing... there is only one little problem and that is of all the people i know none got a confirm job offer while being overseas... one has to be in Australia to be able to land a job (at least in the present market scenario)...waiting out may not be viable, as i know loads of people from pakistan are moving (even without valid job offers) they will ultimately saturate the market more... thats my take on it.

But whatever happens keep this thread alive...  I have plans to land in June 14, and will surely keep the forum update about the progress (or lack of it ) on the job front....

Regards


----------



## MIMI 2008 (Mar 6, 2014)

hi guys : 
im new here , wanna ask if anyone has any idea about northern territory nomination of Mech. eng. ?? it seems that it is the only state still offering the 5 points for ielts less than 7 , any idea ??? is it risky to apply for it as they say ?? i heard it has abad reputation for rejecting applications sometimes ??? :ear:


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Sinchan and others,

I'm also from the material handling sector-project management-mechanical engineer-8 years experience.

I have posted in this thread previously and nothing much has changed since then. I met recently met 10 - 12 Indians and Pakistanis who have arrived in WA two months ago and have enrolled in Security and other courses out of frustration.

I also have come across two mechanical engineers who arrived in Australia after I did and managed to find jobs in the engineering sector. Although it is not impossible to find an engineering job in Australia at all, my suggestion like others would remain the same - do not come here if you are having a well respected and well paying job in your country. 

I agree third world countries have their own set of problems which most of us are/were frustrated with. But, if things don't end up as planned in Australia then the rush of thoughts of ifs and buts/whether you should have stayed back n stuff will kill you. 

Don't forget that if you fail to find jobs here, returning back is not the likely option because your position back in your country is taken. And do not forget hundreds of mechanical engineers are graduating from Australian universities every year.

Make sure you plan out carefully and have clear cut answers to situations you may face. And yes, keep your families informed about all this before you make the big move. I have also seen divorces and break-ups due to various reasons.

Good luck guys,

Rev


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with you Imran. Having spend ~Rs.4L to get PR for my family, I can not just sit on it. I have 10 years of experience with reputed companies in India. But I don't mind to reset my career for a better future. It is only a matter of time (probably 3-6 months).

I am here (alone) in Melb in my 2nd week and applied numerous jobs. I am first trying my luck in the same field (Mech design & Manufacturing). The chance of getting interview call is very less (<1%) if you are in overseas. My alternate plan is to get in to temporary/ casual jobs if I don't get proper response even after a month. I will be also utilizing this time to brush up for Interviews & locate all companies where I can apply. 

Its costing me around Rs.50-60K / month with a decent living (Plan enough funds for your living here & back home for your family). And my view of doing casual jobs would be to understand culture & communication of locals. It wont be difficult to make up your living cost even if you can secure a casual job. Ya.. I am trying to see positive in what all I do. Because no job is easy.

As I see job market in Melbourne it is good for HVAC, Structural engineers. Other jobs like project management & sales, they are looking for releavant industry & local experience. Only way to break this as I see is dare to come here & join small firms through networking (even this needs time).

Overall, things will happen for sure but at such a slow pace to make you feel bad numerous times. Patience, Networking & Open mindedness is the key for a sure success.

Above is all my personal opinion. Pl. review your own situation & others experience before making a move.

PS: Mechanical engineers who are in Melbourne pl. message me. I will be happy to meet up for sharing the happenings & learnings. 





imranali82 said:


> Recent posts from Revenant and Chin2 are a real eye opener and I am sure ppl aspiring to goto Australia can benefit from such candid feedback. really appreciate it.
> 
> I have a slightly different view about the market (based on friends feedback who are in australia). People with Process, mining or Oil and gas experience will have lot of opportunities, so is the case with certain FMCG firms. I have personally come in contact with a number of recruiters and if the portfolio has Project / O&G / process / mining experience the demand is good and it all depends how you do in your interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

s_kumar16 said:


> I agree with you Imran. Having spend ~Rs.4L to get PR for my family, I can not just sit on it. I have 10 years of experience with reputed companies in India. But I don't mind to reset my career for a better future. It is only a matter of time (probably 3-6 months).
> 
> I am here (alone) in Melb in my 2nd week and applied numerous jobs. I am first trying my luck in the same field (Mech design & Manufacturing). The chance of getting interview call is very less (<1%) if you are in overseas. My alternate plan is to get in to temporary/ casual jobs if I don't get proper response even after a month. I will be also utilizing this time to brush up for Interviews & locate all companies where I can apply.
> 
> ...



Hi S Kumar,

I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of experience in the field of design and development of stamping and injection moulding components. As of now I am waiting for the Visa grant and will be there in Melbourne soon.. I appreciate the positivity you are moving ahead with.. All the best with the job hunt.. 

Soon I am gonna be in your shoes.. Please be in touch and share the updates..


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi S Kumar,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of experience in the field of design and development of stamping and injection moulding components. As of now I am waiting for the Visa grant and will be there in Melbourne soon.. I appreciate the positivity you are moving ahead with.. All the best with the job hunt..
> 
> Soon I am gonna be in your shoes.. Please be in touch and share the updates..


I have seen few job ads for injection moulding. Hope they match ur profile. All the best.

I am currently joined a call cennter job. And still looking for jobs in mech field.

Regards,
Sanjeev


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

s_kumar16 said:


> I have seen few job ads for injection moulding. Hope they match ur profile. All the best.
> 
> I am currently joined a call cennter job. And still looking for jobs in mech field.
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjeev, Thanks.. Yes, those are the kind of jobs I will be targeting once I land.. Lets see how it goes..


----------



## Viroos (May 19, 2014)

Hi,
Is there a demand for R&D and Design Mechanical Engineers in Australia?
I know that there is a severe shortage in oil, gas and mining engineers, but I don't have any experience in those fields. 
Will I have a problem finding a job with 11 years of experience in design and R&D only?
Thanks,
Max


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Viroos said:


> Hi,
> Is there a demand for R&D and Design Mechanical Engineers in Australia?
> I know that there is a severe shortage in oil, gas and mining engineers, but I don't have any experience in those fields.
> Will I have a problem finding a job with 11 years of experience in design and R&D only?
> ...


Hi Max, we definitely can't say there is shortage of R&D engineers in Australia.. Else wouldn't have been a tough job to find one. 
One may get one if he remains calm, positive and keeps trying.. That's what I have learnt..


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello Friends
Is there anyone who has 65 points in 190 visa and has applied/submitted EOI recently??

I had submitted my request on May 17 2014.

anybody got invite!!!! chances of getting invite on 26 May round??

Regards


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

nagra007 said:


> Hello Friends
> Is there anyone who has 65 points in 190 visa and has applied/submitted EOI recently??
> 
> I had submitted my request on May 17 2014.
> ...


Bro, this is not the place to ask this question. This forum has only been started to discuss the Mechanical Engineering Market in Australia. 

The right place to check for you would be the following forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1437.html

All the best..!


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello fellow mech. Engineer s , my flight is near n ghese last few weeks I hvnt been much online.... I will be landing on 1st of june jn brisbane. Will keep u guys posted


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

imranali82 said:


> Hello fellow mech. Engineer s , my flight is near n ghese last few weeks I hvnt been much online.... I will be landing on 1st of june jn brisbane. Will keep u guys posted


Sure bro.. Keep us posted of any updates..

All the best with the job hunt..!


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Hello fellow mech. Engineer s , my flight is near n ghese last few weeks I hvnt been much online.... I will be landing on 1st of june jn brisbane. Will keep u guys posted


Best of Luck Imran 
Keep us posted


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Landed in Brisbane*

Hi all,

I landed in Brisbane on 2nd June early morning, nothing special to report on the flight except that it was very long.... cleared immigrations and customs without a hiccup. Was out of the airport within 20 mins, caught the airtrain to my locality and after that walked to the address which i had booked through Airbnb

Landlord was extra nice, explained everything to me and guided me to get a Go card which is good choice if one has to travel alot by bus. Offered me to use his bicylces just in case i wanted to . 

After a couple of hours of sleep, i set out on foot to explore the city centre (3 km away) and to get mandatory groceries. in the days to follow, I opened a Bank account, applied for TFN, Centrelink and sent my driving licenses to the embassy for verification, this license step is necessary to get complete license (and not learner's ) when you pass the tests.

Job hunt the tricky bit, havent really started on it yet. Just dropping lots of mails to the recruiters i had connected on LinkedIn prior to my arrival. will keep you all posted if and when some development occurs 

Regards
Imran


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Mechanical Engineers,
It would be very nice if we add a little bit about our experience in our signature.
This will avoid the questions on experience and field etc....which are very vital for a clear understanding.

Special wishes to Imran !!

Good Luck to All of Us.. !!
Kind Regards,
Jis.

Experience of 9+ years in design of refinery piping with 3D soft wares – Mostly with MNCs / Landing in Sydney on Sep 1st 2014


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

@Imran.. Wish you all the luck with Job Hunt.. Yes.. do keep us posted of the updates.. 

@Jis.. Sure.. We can do that.. Will update it..


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

Chin2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunately I am also from Automobile background, and in Australia it is nil now, recently Ford and Holden two big manufacturer shut down there operations so for Automobile Industry it is definitely not a country to look for a job
> 
> ...


dear Chin,

Its great from your side to have such candid feedback. I am also Mechanical Engineer with "Maintenance & Turnarounds Planning Engineer" experience in Process Industry (Fertilizer & Petrochemicals). Have you heard any prospects for the jobs of my experience? There are plenty of jobs for Planning Engineers at seek.com but just wanted to have your practical feedback.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

imranhassan852 said:


> dear Chin,
> 
> Its great from your side to have such candid feedback. I am also Mechanical Engineer with "Maintenance & Turnarounds Planning Engineer" experience in Process Industry (Fertilizer & Petrochemicals). Have you heard any prospects for the jobs of my experience? There are plenty of jobs for Planning Engineers at seek.com but just wanted to have your practical feedback.


Reliability, and project related jobs are doing good... best to tailor your profile to include project, experience... many LNG sites under construction, they presently need lots of project engineers, commissioning, etc

Operation jobs are also present, but the competition is stiff in those.... develop project n construction experience till the time you get the final call ( and maybe even after that for a while) that may help, the LNG sites will be operational by 2015 so expect operations vacanicies by then too....

Regards
Imran


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

jis said:


> Dear Mechanical Engineers,
> It would be very nice if we add a little bit about our experience in our signature.
> This will avoid the questions on experience and field etc....which are very vital for a clear understanding.
> 
> ...


hi guys,
this is my first post in this forum,
i am also a piping design engineer with 10 yrs exp in MNCs in India.
I have lodged EOI on 28 may & waiting for invite.
Can anybody tell what is the current scenario for piping design engineer jobs in Aus?

Best Regards,
PC1008


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

pc1008 said:


> hi guys,
> this is my first post in this forum,
> i am also a piping design engineer with 10 yrs exp in MNCs in India.
> I have lodged EOI on 28 may & waiting for invite.
> ...


Check out seek you will get an idea... due to heavy construction in LNG, piping is in demand. maybe till 2016

Regards


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

pc1008 said:


> hi guys,
> this is my first post in this forum,
> i am also a piping design engineer with 10 yrs exp in MNCs in India.
> I have lodged EOI on 28 may & waiting for invite.
> ...


Hi PC1008,
Piping Design jobs may be a little hard to find....
Imran must be talking about the field piping jobs...

thanks,


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

jis said:


> Hi PC1008,
> Piping Design jobs may be a little hard to find....
> Imran must be talking about the field piping jobs...
> 
> thanks,


u r right jis,
I searched jobs on seek & other portals ,but found that design jobs are rare.
What r ur plan after landing in Oz,as u too r into design field?
Current job vacancies r for piping Field engineers & project engineers .
Hope the market does good in future.
& all the best to Imran 

regards,
pc1008


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

jis said:


> Hi PC1008,
> Piping Design jobs may be a little hard to find....
> Imran must be talking about the field piping jobs...
> 
> thanks,


thanks for correcting, yes fielding piping it is, very low market in design jobs, and they get taken up by locals as they are mostly in cities in HQs.

Regards


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

HI All,

I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of exp in a IT company in mechanical estreem.

Please suggest If I could apply for assessment via engineering australia.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

mech2009 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of exp in a IT company in mechanical estreem.
> 
> Please suggest If I could apply for assessment via engineering australia.


Hello Mech2009,

No matter what your company does, if your individual work is based on the mechanical engineering principles, i think _*EA*_ will assess your qualification & experience.

Further, you may please relevant search ANZSCO code (see my signature) and read the definition.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Imran,
How has it been, the past 18 days ?
Any advices for your followers ?


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Reliability, and project related jobs are doing good... best to tailor your profile to include project, experience... many LNG sites under construction, they presently need lots of project engineers, commissioning, etc
> 
> Operation jobs are also present, but the competition is stiff in those.... develop project n construction experience till the time you get the final call ( and maybe even after that for a while) that may help, the LNG sites will be operational by 2015 so expect operations vacanicies by then too....
> 
> ...


Dear Imran,

Its really good to see you active here.
Your feedback has given me confidence about jobs market and prospects of landing a job in my field. Hopefully my movement will be around June/July 2015 and by that time I believe there will be jobs related to my experience.

Howz your job hunt going/


----------



## sam1767 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chin2 said:


> Hi forum
> 
> You may have noticed that most of expat forum members are from IT domain so i want to start this thread exclusive for mechanical engineer professionals, to share their experiences
> 
> ...









Hi,
I will be applying for 189 Category Visa soon. I am a Mechanical Engineer and In the month of July I will complete 3 years with my current organization and I am hoping I will get 5 Points for my experience.

Just a Question the first year of this three year period my job Title was 'Post Graduate Trainee Engineer' Will this experience of trainee engineer get counted in my work experience ? It has always been a full time job. For that one year period I received a fixed stipend.

Please advice. Appreciate your help.
Thanks-Regards
Sam1767


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

sam1767 said:


> Hi,
> I will be applying for 189 Category Visa soon. I am a Mechanical Engineer and In the month of July I will complete 3 years with my current organization and I am hoping I will get 5 Points for my experience.
> 
> Just a Question the first year of this three year period my job Title was 'Post Graduate Trainee Engineer' Will this experience of trainee engineer get counted in my work experience ? It has always been a full time job. For that one year period I received a fixed stipend.
> ...


Hello Sam,
I guess your experience will count. Because outof my 8.2 yrs assessment by EA, I was trainee for about 6 months.
thanks,


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

jis said:


> Hello Imran,
> How has it been, the past 18 days ?
> Any advices for your followers ?


Hi there,

well Job hunt is a complete job in itself to be honest.... patience and consistency are tested to the limits... how is it going ... hmmm... its an open ended question, till the time i find a job 

But for the sake of clarity, lets just begin with, for like any place on earth, finding a job here is "challenging" . this has primarily to do with not having the requisite networking, these guys are a bit conscious of overseas experience, till the time you have australian experience or local past employers things can be a bit dicey.

Having said that, the jobs are there no doubt, specially in O&G (projects as well as operations) specifically they are going crazy over Coal seam gas experience. There is a bit of iteration too in the Mining operators but not significant as compared to O&G. 

My job hunt consists of applying to posting on the internet sites (have got 9 rejections so far ), networking with ppl who are already in industry so that i can have my CV referred and hence shortlisted ( my CV matches the JD but shortlisting can be a *****) and lastly most importantly i am calling up recruiters trying to get time to meet them. With our field i.e. mechanical (specifically Projects and O&M) australian standards and work environment is such that companies "generally" do not want to experiment with overseas experience, so the tipping point could be a recruiter (once they meet you in person of-course). 

lots of negative and downers from recruiters saying nothing much in market etc etc. some comments are positive, but mostly its like "you have to give it like 3 to 6 months to actually land your first job. It can be early but thats rare".

So that brings the most important bit and that is to have a little bit of life apart from job hunt, that gives you the refueling to do the same ordeal again and again till something clicks. Thats where evening walks, sight seeing and weekend get togethers with even the faintest of aquantices comes into play.

Its a long haul, but i spent 2 years on getting a PR that wasnt easy, and I am willing to give this 4 -5 months 

Yes odd jobs can be done (not that frequent as one might think) BUT the problem is the job hunt (in a new country) itself is so demanding that its not really a good idea. Plus the money coming in thru odd jobs can be very tempting, i have seen ppl forgetting what they were here for and completely getting lost in odd jobs, i understand that it is not easy or even possible to just sit and apply without a stable source of income. Which points us into most important bit about this message, and that is
- START SAVING for atleast 6 months tension free living in aussie, consider it your vacation expense or whatever, BUT do not fool urself into thinking that odd jobs will do it for you WITH the job hunt.

- For those of you with families, best to come alone initially OR come with family and then send them back after 1 week or 2 days whatever suits you. Initial mobility and low expense are very important.

For a single person decent living can be achieved under 1000 USD per month (Brissy standards NOT sydney). 70% of which is the rental. with family I dont know this can go upto 2500

this is just my two cents, i am sure other ppl will have different experiences, just wanted to share mine.

aim high change is never easy.... regards


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

How is Job market for Static equipment design engineer..I go through SEEK but couldn't find any relevant job..can somebody point out?

Thanks,


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

samkor11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is Job market for Static equipment design engineer..I go through SEEK but couldn't find any relevant job..can somebody point out?
> 
> Thanks,


Design jobs are few n far... as pointed out earlier in this forum... mostly its field engineering. .. RBI, inspections that kinda thing.... they r pretty abundant... thats what I hv found so far


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Design jobs are few n far... as pointed out earlier in this forum... mostly its field engineering. .. RBI, inspections that kinda thing.... they r pretty abundant... thats what I hv found so far


What about the managerial jobs? And process improvement jobs?


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Tirik,
I suppose you are also checking seek.com.au where you can have a fare idea about jobs in specific locations..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jis said:


> Hi Tirik,
> I suppose you are also checking seek.com.au where you can have a fare idea about jobs in specific locations..


Posted jobs are not always vacancy.


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

imranali82 said:


> Design jobs are few n far... as pointed out earlier in this forum... mostly its field engineering. .. RBI, inspections that kinda thing.... they r pretty abundant... thats what I hv found so far


Thanks for your quick reply..recently i heard oz economy is also not performing well and lots of job cuts..do u think its going to improve. I think mining boom is down..i am doing well in my country and worry about spending money on immigration..it cost a lot...what is your advice? I havent seen any static equipment job in oz but i have seen few in nz.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any Mech engr got eoi approval after 25th June?


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

samkor11 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply..recently i heard oz economy is also not performing well and lots of job cuts..do u think its going to improve. I think mining boom is down..i am doing well in my country and worry about spending money on immigration..it cost a lot...what is your advice? I havent seen any static equipment job in oz but i have seen few in nz.


Its totally your call... i cant tell to be honest... it depends on what you want for future, how are you doing> and how is your country doing

for me it was because of a bit of uncertainty as regards to the security situation in the country, that and the travel bug that cause me to choose this path... I was doing pretty good back home

it all comes to personal preferences, mining boom is down yes, but CSG is up, so is LNG, manfufacturing is down.... in a nutshell a lot of immigrants are pouring in like anything so soon this will be as saturated a job market as Canada... (soon can have many meanings here)

So IF you intend on coming DO it QUICKLY..... it is a bit strange to point out but many ppl have found NEW occupations here things which werent much appreciated in 3rd world countries, where everyone had to be a doctor or an engineer.... sooo it really depends on personal circumstances...

my two cents..

regards


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Due to less requirement, except Tasmania and Victoria all States are unavailable or closed for Mechanical Engineer.
Big companies are transferring their operations from Australia to China or Indonesia. Machinery jobs are reducing and day by day it's tougher to survive. In my opinion, Australia is not a destination for mechanical engineers to opt for career.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Imran,
How are you doing ?
I hope your hunting is going on in top gear...
did you think of EA membership ?
Also PMP would have been helpful ?
thanks,
Jis.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

imranali82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> well Job hunt is a complete job in itself to be honest.... patience and consistency are tested to the limits... how is it going ... hmmm... its an open ended question, till the time i find a job
> 
> ...



Hi Imran,

Thanks for the wonderful explanation. It was really an eye opener.. 

I got the grant early this month and hence resigned from my job and am therefore serving the notice period. I have some unfinished business here and hence will be traveling to Oz early next year.. 

As I am a Design Engineer and understand that the jobs in my area of expertise are very few there so planning to do some courses to improve my skill set before I arrive

Your determination is indeed a big source of motivation for all sailing in the same boat..

All the best with the job hunt..! Please keep us all posted..!

Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Engineering Technologist for Mechancial Engineering - Eligibility in SOL 2014*

I am a Mechanical Engineer (4 year B.Tech Mechanical Engineering) working in a consulting firm which helps clients do mechanical engineering design and analysis projects. My work as a project team member is do computational analysis such as FEA, CFD, and other CAE using software tools. Now I m confused as I am not actually sure if my profile matches the Mechanical engineering description on ANZSCO where they talk about commissioning, installation, plant inspection etc. I am into only Design, numerical analysis and other computational techniques. I have no exposure to plant or factory with kind of work I am doing. So my job roles and responsibilities match only 20-30% of the Mechanical Engineering Job description on ANZSCO. My consultant says I have to have 70% match for me to be eligible. Because I m in mostly design and analysis he suggested a Mechanical Draft Person which is on State Sponsor. Engineering Technologist i think is more suitable for my profile if not Mechanical engineer. But as i see Mechanical Engineering Technologist is not in the specializations listed under Engineering Technologist. 


Am I eligible for the Skilled Independant Visa or not? Can someone please help, as the Engineers Australia fee is more than $800 and I do not want to spend so much money just to find out my occupation is not on the list.

My roles & responsibilities are as follows:

- Development of concept design, detailed design, and design analysis for mechnical equipment and components

- Interact with system engineers to understand product specs, regulatory standards/requirements and customer expectations to meet project objectives

- Execute design, analysis, or evaluation of assigned projects using sound engineering principles meeting product / program requirements

- Create Design Specifications, FMEAs, validation/verification plans based on DFSS (six-sigma) methodology & conduct design reviews per design Tollgate process

- Work with CAD team to generate 3D layouts / package and drawings, co-ordinate with manufacturing shop to cut the designs in smoothly. Review and approve designs developed by GE designers & detailed drawings completed by drafting

- Write drawing change orders and interface with drafting team for layouts, detail design, drawings and change implementation

- Prepare and present technical data to internal and external customers. Document and communicate results of technical data generated

- Participate on teams assigned to address specific organizational initiatives 

Specific Skills:
Demonstrated experience with numercial modelling (ANSYS FEA)
Experience in fatigue and fracture assessment
Demonstrated ability to interpret material and structural testing results
A strong background with ANSYS and APDL macro language
In depth knowledge of non-linear numerical modelling


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gbhanu2001 said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer (4 year B.Tech Mechanical Engineering) working in a consulting firm which helps clients do mechanical engineering design and analysis projects. My work as a project team member is do computational analysis such as FEA, CFD, and other CAE using software tools. Now I m confused as I am not actually sure if my profile matches the Mechanical engineering description on ANZSCO where they talk about commissioning, installation, plant inspection etc. I am into only Design, numerical analysis and other computational techniques. I have no exposure to plant or factory with kind of work I am doing. So my job roles and responsibilities match only 20-30% of the Mechanical Engineering Job description on ANZSCO. My consultant says I have to have 70% match for me to be eligible. Because I m in mostly design and analysis he suggested a Mechanical Draft Person which is on State Sponsor. Engineering Technologist i think is more suitable for my profile if not Mechanical engineer. But as i see Mechanical Engineering Technologist is not in the specializations listed under Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Am I eligible for the Skilled Independant Visa or not? Can someone please help, as the Engineers Australia fee is more than $800 and I do not want to spend so much money just to find out my occupation is not on the list.
> 
> ...


Don't worry..it's matter of believing. Believe you are a mechanical engineer. Claim it and achieve it!!!!


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Don't worry..it's matter of believing. Believe you are a mechanical engineer. Claim it and achieve it!!!!


Hmmm... Its not about me believing. How can I claim to have installed machines, and commisioned some machinery working in a consulting organisation. How can I believe that and make them believe.

Please any Mechanical Design Engineer, Kindly reply if you have any advice for me.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Hmmm... Its not about me believing. How can I claim to have installed machines, and commisioned some machinery working in a consulting organisation. How can I believe that and make them believe.
> 
> Please any Mechanical Design Engineer, Kindly reply if you have any advice for me.


In my opinion, your roles and responsibilitites are very much relevant to the Mechanical Engineering Occupation. I have been into design side of process equipmnts for about 2 yrs out of my 6 yrs of experience and i have got the same role as u do.

I think mechanical engineering is very broad catagory and not every mechanical engr experience all the activitites prescribed by ANZCO occupation description. for example, design engr dont directly get involved into the construction & commisioning part of the project, while project engrs dont have much insight about calculations and related stuff.. since I have been on both sides during my career, so I can see bright chances of yours getting positive evaluation as mechanical engr. However, I doubt about your qualification i-e you have B. Tech instead of B. Eng... Seniors can give their expert advice on this.. Best of Luck..


----------



## desert_planner (Apr 5, 2014)

B Tech(4years) is same as BE. I have done B Tech. in mechanical engineering and I got the positive validation from Engineers Australia


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

desert_planner said:


> B Tech(4years) is same as BE. I have done B Tech. in mechanical engineering and I got the positive validation from Engineers Australia


Thanks for your replies. I know by qualifications I am eligible for Mechanical Engineer bcoz of 4 years of engineering degree.
But with only Mechanical Design Experience, as I stated above along with my responsibilities, will I get a positive evaluation for Mechanical Engineering?

My consultant says I have to match 70% of ANZSCO role for Mechanical Engineer.

-Conduct research into the feasibility, design, operation and performance of mechanisms, components and systems
-Plan and manage projects, and prepare material, cost and timing estimates, reports and design specifications for machinery and systems
-Design power plants, machines, components, tools, fixtures and equipment
-Analyze dynamics and vibrations of mechanical systems and structures
-Supervise and inspect the installation, modification and commissioning of mechanical systems at construction sites or in industrial facilities
-Develop maintenance standards, schedules and programs and provide guidance to industrial maintenance crews
-Investigate mechanical failures or unexpected maintenance problems
-Prepare contract documents and evaluate tenders for industrial construction or maintenance
-Supervise technicians, technologists and other engineers and review and approve designs, calculations and cost estimates.

except for the ones in blue, everything else I dont have scope in my current job or in my company. Do I qualify for Mechanical Engineering Occupation? People Please advise.. I am waiting anxiously.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I know by qualifications I am eligible for Mechanical Engineer bcoz of 4 years of engineering degree.
> But with only Mechanical Design Experience, as I stated above along with my responsibilities, will I get a positive evaluation for Mechanical Engineering?
> 
> My consultant says I have to match 70% of ANZSCO role for Mechanical Engineer.
> ...


In short words....YOU ARE A MECHANICAL ENGINEER....believe and stay calm...if they feel that you fall in other category... They will reply you. So don't worry.....
More you grind the point in your mind, the more you will confuse.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

jis said:


> Hi Imran,
> How are you doing ?
> I hope your hunting is going on in top gear...
> did you think of EA membership ?
> ...


Hi guys,

Sorry for not being regular, when I had not landed in australia I always found it a bit annoying that people (specially mech guys) dont keep us posted on the happenings, and I promised to myself that I will try to keep this forum as happening as possible, coz I understand it is kinda lifeline for all aspiring immigrants... so I will try to be more regular ...

Job HUNT has become kinda depressing so far, almost 7 weeks and I dont have anything solid to report upon. It might be just me or my skill set but it is a total test of endurance that is the least I can say.

So far I have applied for like 90 + jobs, got shortlisted in 3 places only and even that didnt convert into a face to face interview. So bit of a downer there....
Actual real vacancies do exist but somehow I havent been able to penetrate so far, not even to the first interview.

On a positive side, i think its a learning curve for me as well, I look back at the CVs i used to send 4 weeks back and the CVs i send now, there's a marked difference in quality but still not upto par I guess.

Doing a bit of networking as well, fellow engineers from pakistan and india have been very helpful in giving tips, or job leads. Have met some local Australians as well through friends circle who also lent a sympathetic ear, some references to recruiters etc so I guess although the clock is ticking some progress is being made albeit on my self grooming rather than the job 

friends and other people say it takes time, maybe 5 6 months atleast, but somehow i believe one has to constantly reassess his working so thats what i am trying to do...

There are success stories of people who have landed jobs in oil and gas without the requisite prior experience or even certifications, and they are mostly based on tailoring the CV to the job description (easier said than done) and calling up recruiters again and again.

As for the market, I met this recruiter 3 days back, and by now I am pretty fed up with the typical BS i expect to hear from these guys, so I guess I started in a totally different manner, like a person who has nothing to loose. I told him just after saying hello, look i know the markets bad, I know I dont have LOCAL experience, and I know its gonna take time. Tell me something new and something workable i am fed up of these doomsday scenarios. To my surprise we shared a good laugh on this approach and the guy opened up a lot better then the other interviews I had done so far. 

The bottom line of the discussion goes something like this for the past 1 year, engineering job market has hit the lowest ever in like a decade. (nothing new but well keep reading...) but since it has hit the bottom it cannot go further down and is bound to come up (slowly or fast nobody knows). July onwards with new budget some good signs are coming in, with Carbon Tax being withdrawn new projects are on the horizon ( 2 have just been announched). Also there is a big project at Darwin which has started a few months back and will continue till 2017. The other projects of APLNG are near completion and afterwards they will require brownfield and operations people (thats me) so a bit of hope there as well...

So while all this socio-economic scene is happening, I have started to get up to speed on my skillset (which was pretty neglected to be honest) so its API certification thingie, getting to know the relevant australian standards and their equivalents in ASME etc and most importantly getting an odd job on the sidelines (i just did the security training to get a license for that)

It is pretty depressing at times, and needs every ounce of will power to keep applying keep going on... its something which cannot be explained in words. The way I deal with it I visualize 5 years down the line I will look back at this time and say yes I passed that phase and it made me stronger. so towing that thought i am surviving and yes I do try to take time out and enjoy the place as well because that really helps.

So comrades its going to be tough, get the certifications in your home countries and pray the economy bounces back.

Best regards,
Imran


----------



## desert_planner (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Imran for the detailed reply.
Which places have you visited so far..
Also could you provide information regarding the various expenditures during your stay so that we can have an insight about monthly expenses
Thanks


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

*SAP MM closely related to Mechanical Engineering ?*

Hi all,

It is very good to be part of this ME club. I hope all you guys are successful in your future endeavors being planned in AU land.

I had a few queries:

1. I have got a positive skill assessment from EA and falling short of 5 months for points on the 5 year experience. I had undertaken SAP Material Management module implementation support in a consulting company during early years, do you think it can qualify as mechanical engineering experience ? Anyone with similar experience who can advise ?

2. Or should I wait for another 5 months ? My understanding from all your comments was that, filing EOI as early as possible, the better as rules and quota keep changing.

Your feedback would greatly help.

Regards,
Srini


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear Fellows,

i gave Skype interview for some oil and gas company in Australia due to some reference there..

Job prospects are not too bad especially for Oil and Gas People..

i am Welding Quality Control Engineer holding certifications of vessel and welding..


But for me now Pb is there long queue for Family Sponsored Visa..its been waiting 6,7 monts 

I need some advice

Should i wait for completion of 5 years experience??

Should i go for reappear in ielts test???

Should i go for State Sponsored but currently with 6 each Northern Territory is available..????

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I know by qualifications I am eligible for Mechanical Engineer bcoz of 4 years of engineering degree.
> But with only Mechanical Design Experience, as I stated above along with my responsibilities, will I get a positive evaluation for Mechanical Engineering?
> 
> My consultant says I have to match 70% of ANZSCO role for Mechanical Engineer.
> ...


Hi.. My Consultant is advising me to apply for Engineering Drafts Person. It is not on SOL 2014 and needs a state sponsorship. I m not very inclined to State Sponsorship as it restricts my job opportunities ( and also I have 60 points for my 189). 

Please some one from the whole forum, kindly advise me. I have a mechanical design experience for about 4 years in a Mechanical Design Consulting Company. To be specific I work on CAE tools on Finite Element Analysis, CFD, etc using Hypermesh, Ansys etc. Can I choose Mechanical Engineering as an occupation for my Skilled 189 visa. 

My consultant is of strong opinion that unless I match 70% of roles in ANZSCO Mechanical Engineer Job description , I m not suitable. I dont do erection, instaltion maintenance, work force management etc as I am in design consulting firm. 
Please... Please someone who has got a positive skils assessment or 189 visa guide me. Which occupation do I choose. Mechanical Engineer or Mechanical Engineer Drafts Person. This is a desperate call for help and I have been waiting for a long time on this forum


----------



## jumpingkangaroo (Jul 31, 2014)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Hi.. My Consultant is advising me to apply for Engineering Drafts Person. It is not on SOL 2014 and needs a state sponsorship. I m not very inclined to State Sponsorship as it restricts my job opportunities ( and also I have 60 points for my 189).
> 
> Please some one from the whole forum, kindly advise me. I have a mechanical design experience for about 4 years in a Mechanical Design Consulting Company. To be specific I work on CAE tools on Finite Element Analysis, CFD, etc using Hypermesh, Ansys etc. Can I choose Mechanical Engineering as an occupation for my Skilled 189 visa.
> 
> ...


Pls check Engineering Technologist	ANZSCO 233914 .... its on the SOL


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Pls check Engineering Technologist	ANZSCO 233914 .... its on the SOL


Thank you junpingKangaroo,

Engineering Technologist is a stream in Mechanical Engineering Occupation ( Professional Engineer, Engineering Technologist, Engineering Associate, Engineering Manager) and I think that would be more relevant for me. However Engineering Technologist is also an occupation in SOL 2014 which doesnt include Mechanical Engineering. 
I m not sure which occupation I should be applying. I have 2 options

1. Mechanical Engineering (as Engineering Technologist)


I am not sure my work ex is relevant for this
I dont know if Mechanical Engineering technologist is eligible for 189 visa since the Engineering Technologist occupation doesnt include Mech in their specialization

2. Mechanical Engineering drafts Person

Its not on SOL 2014 and have to go with State Sponsorship even though I have 60 points without SS 
I have a Bachelor in technology ( 4 years) in Mechanical Engineering



Please suggest


----------



## jumpingkangaroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Go with option 1. Chk if you can qualify 70% criteria as an ET.

Just my opinion ... experts may have different opinions


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Go with option 1. Chk if you can qualify 70% criteria as an ET.
> 
> Just my opinion ... experts may have different opinions


Hope someone from the forum helps with their experience. Is there any Mechanical Design Engineer in this whole Mech engg club??? Hoping someone would come to rescue me from this confusion


----------



## hrezvany (Feb 26, 2010)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> i gave Skype interview for some oil and gas company in Australia due to some reference there..
> 
> ...


especially taking a sponsorship has some exact condition and you have to follow them completely. i have WA sponsorship and are eager to know regarding your advises to take some interview before grating my visa.

i have near to 15 years useful experiences in mechanical engineering and have acceptable experiences in subsequent area:
1. as a senior designer for variant industrial machinery
2. as a leader to develop new product from idea to prototype
3. as an inspector for welding visual inspection and dimensional inspection 
...


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

all the best imran
my best wishes to u


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

jis said:


> Hi Tirik,
> I suppose you are also checking seek.com.au where you can have a fare idea about jobs in specific locations..


Hi JIS,
whats ur plan after landing in AUS?
Currently if we see vacancies for Piping Design Engineer on SEEK.com we hardly find any.
Where r u located right now in india?

Regards,
PC1008


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

pc1008 said:


> Hi JIS,
> whats ur plan after landing in AUS?
> Currently if we see vacancies for Piping Design Engineer on SEEK.com we hardly find any.
> Where r u located right now in india?
> ...


Hi PC1008,
I will be reaching Sydney by end of August.
To be frank no much of a plan. 
I will take whatever comes my way.
I resigned my job at NewDelhi.
Just waiting to hop on the flight.


----------



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I just received my positive outcome from EA, and I will be applying for EOI within the week.

I am a mechanical engineer working as a project engineer in an oil & gas EPC company. From reading this thread, I've noticed that finding a job related to my field is next to impossible.

I am 100% sure that I will not resign and go looking for a job in Australia. However, I was hoping that I will be able to find a position if I took a long leave and searched in Australia for a month.

After what I've read, it seems that my dream of immigrating wont be achieved


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

It seems Canada have more opportunity for oil and gas field than Australia.. What's your thought?


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

samkor11 said:


> It seems Canada have more opportunity for oil and gas field than Australia.. What's your thought?


Yes u r right,Canada do have lots of oil & gas jobs.
But we can keep hopes on the booming LNG sector in Australia.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

armino said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just received my positive outcome from EA, and I will be applying for EOI within the week.
> 
> ...


hmm I am unsure but oil and gas sector do have lots of jobs here, specially with guys who have field or EPC experience.... have you checked seek.com.au? Bechtel was going crazy a couple of months back for wheatstone project, now EPC contractor Ichthys LNG project is hiring... its not as rozy as it was maybe 4 years ago but still jobs are there specially oil n gas and typically in construction / project roles penetration is slightly less competitive....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

How about the jobs at port operations? Are they enough or only native people are allowed due to government job?


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

*CDRs from Academic Projects*

I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of work experience. I worked with an engineering consulting company and all the work I have done is guarded by intelectual propery and hence I dont have much information with me on the projects. Its been over 3 years since I left the company for my MBA.So with the limited information I have in my head, I am not able to write convincing career episodes.

My Question is can I write all CDRs from my academic projects which I have a complete record. Will EA have any objection for not mentioning any Career Episode from my work experience? Please advice.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gbhanu2001 said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of work experience. I worked with an engineering consulting company and all the work I have done is guarded by intelectual propery and hence I dont have much information with me on the projects. Its been over 3 years since I left the company for my MBA.So with the limited information I have in my head, I am not able to write convincing career episodes.
> 
> My Question is can I write all CDRs from my academic projects which I have a complete record. Will EA have any objection for not mentioning any Career Episode from my work experience? Please advice.


You can write career episodes which are executed during your studies in form of projects, seminars or any reaearch work conducted. 
They will assess your qualification certificates and how you have applied your educatinal knowledge in practical.


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You can write career episodes which are executed during your studies in form of projects, seminars or any reaearch work conducted.
> They will assess your qualification certificates and how you have applied your educatinal knowledge in practical.


Thank you tirik for your prompt reply. Will EA by any chance downgrade my workexperience if i dont write cdrs from the my experience? Is my experience assessed oly on the reference letters and employment proofs that i submit and not on cdrs. Just being sure coz this whole immigration thing has made me sceptical about every rule.. There wud be some catch some whjere always that makes us redo things or pay additional dollars...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Thank you tirik for your prompt reply. Will EA by any chance downgrade my workexperience if i dont write cdrs from the my experience? Is my experience assessed oly on the reference letters and employment proofs that i submit and not on cdrs. Just being sure coz this whole immigration thing has made me sceptical about every rule.. There wud be some catch some whjere always that makes us redo things or pay additional dollars...


CDRs required for your qualification assessment. Your experience will be assessed on the basis of your salary slips, appointment letter, your résumé, bank statement etc. Both are different thing. Don't worry. They won't check much if you have your degree from reputed university and college. Moreover Indian degrees are now considered as Washington Accord degrees. So if you are seriously thinking about Australia than go ahead. (I am writing this becoz you are too skeptical. And doubts raise in mind only if you are doing good here and not have that much willingness to explore Australia).


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You can write career episodes which are executed during your studies in form of projects, seminars or any reaearch work conducted.
> They will assess your qualification certificates and how you have applied your educatinal knowledge in practical.


hi tirik
are you thr?
I need some guidance


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> hi tirik
> are you thr?
> I need some guidance


Yes...

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes...
> 
> IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


I am a Mech Engg and have been into trading and consultancy business since about 6 years. The trading is purely of Industrial machineries and equipments along with consultancy of the same.
I found an occupation "technical sales representative (industrial products)" to fit perfectly with my profile but unfortunately its not available almost round the year(i.e. state sponsorship)
I even found "Engineering Manager" fitting close to my profile. I have few doubts related to its application.
1)Should I write Career Episode on my project? but then that project has nothing to do with my job/working profile. 
2)Should I write all 3 based on my clients experience?

Thank you.


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> I am a Mech Engg and have been into trading and consultancy business since about 6 years. The trading is purely of Industrial machineries and equipments along with consultancy of the same.
> I found an occupation "technical sales representative (industrial products)" to fit perfectly with my profile but unfortunately its not available almost round the year(i.e. state sponsorship)
> I even found "Engineering Manager" fitting close to my profile. I have few doubts related to its application.
> 1)Should I write Career Episode on my project? but then that project has nothing to do with my job/working profile.
> ...


Hi ,

You have to write about any project you handled or multiple projects you handled in each CDR report. You go through ANZSCO CODE for "Engineering Manager" and then check job duties required for that code.
Also check EA website for "Engineering Manager".

~ Rajesh


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> I am a Mech Engg and have been into trading and consultancy business since about 6 years. The trading is purely of Industrial machineries and equipments along with consultancy of the same.
> I found an occupation "technical sales representative (industrial products)" to fit perfectly with my profile but unfortunately its not available almost round the year(i.e. state sponsorship)
> I even found "Engineering Manager" fitting close to my profile. I have few doubts related to its application.
> 1)Should I write Career Episode on my project? but then that project has nothing to do with my job/working profile.
> ...


I can advise you on CDRs. You can write your CDRs on the basis of your college projects and on your work experience. Follow the structure as per EA's requirement. 
I don't have any expert opinion about ANZ code. But as per your description Engineering Manager is suitable.
Please seek advice from experts in this forum or outside of this forum prior to advancing in endeavor.

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> I am a Mech Engg and have been into trading and consultancy business since about 6 years. The trading is purely of Industrial machineries and equipments along with consultancy of the same.
> I found an occupation "technical sales representative (industrial products)" to fit perfectly with my profile but unfortunately its not available almost round the year(i.e. state sponsorship)
> I even found "Engineering Manager" fitting close to my profile. I have few doubts related to its application.
> 1)Should I write Career Episode on my project? but then that project has nothing to do with my job/working profile.
> ...


Pls elaborate your profile. 
Do you provide unique solutions to your clients?
Is there design change as per client requiement?
Is it include Annual Maintenance of equipment too?

If you answer above questions in yes than you are mechanical engineer and doing job of process improvement. 
You should claim for mechanical engineer anz code 233512.

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Pls elaborate your profile.
> Do you provide unique solutions to your clients?
> Is there design change as per client requiement?
> Is it include Annual Maintenance of equipment too?
> ...


I want to ask that in Mechanical Engineer in CDR there are four options (Professional Engineer, Engineering Associate, Engineering Technologist, Engineering Manager ). I have applied for Professional Engineer . But If they down grade me to Engineering Associate OR Engineering Technologist still I can qualify under ANZ: 233512 ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

rajeshsoni82 said:


> I want to ask that in Mechanical Engineer in CDR there are four options (Professional Engineer, Engineering Associate, Engineering Technologist, Engineering Manager ). I have applied for Professional Engineer . But If they down grade me to Engineering Associate OR Engineering Technologist still I can qualify under ANZ: 233512 ?


No. 
There are different codes for all these category...
You have to propose your Anz code while filing EA assessment. They will assess as per it. If your experience is not suitable to your proposal, they will deny. You can send your papers again for different code assessment....

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No.
> There are different codes for all these category...
> You have to propose your Anz code while filing EA assessment. They will assess as per it. If your experience is not suitable to your proposal, they will deny. You can send your papers again for different code assessment....
> 
> IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


Thanks a lot for your reply.
I have one more question here. I have NOT asked EA to verify my experience is tha fine ? because any way I will be submitting all documents to DIAC like my salary slips, my exp letters , affidavits from my manager in some case and in some case affidavit from colleagues 

Please let me know.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> I have one more question here. I have NOT asked EA to verify my experience is tha fine ? because any way I will be submitting all documents to DIAC like my salary slips, my exp letters , affidavits from my manager in some case and in some case affidavit from colleagues
> 
> Please let me know.


It's ok.
If your experience tenure have less job changes than its better you do not waste your money on experience assessment from EA.

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's ok.
> If your experience tenure have less job changes than its better you do not waste your money on experience assessment from EA.
> 
> IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


ohh ... I have five job changes in 10+ year of work experience !!!
But I have taken the affidavits from all my managers and in one case colleague !!! Now I am worried


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

rajeshsoni82 said:


> ohh ... I have five job changes in 10+ year of work experience !!!
> But I have taken the affidavits from all my managers and in one case colleague !!! Now I am worried


Current company 3+ year
Previous Co 2 Year
Previous Co 2 Year 
Previous Co 0.8 Year 
Previous Co 0.8 Year 
Previous Co 2 Year


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's ok.
> If your experience tenure have less job changes than its better you do not waste your money on experience assessment from EA.
> 
> IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


Can you please define LESS JOB CHANGES ??

Current company 3+ year
Previous Co 2 Year
Previous Co 2 Year
Previous Co 0.8 Year
Previous Co 0.8 Year
Previous Co 2 Year



yes mine are too many job changes for sure !!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Can you please define LESS JOB CHANGES ??
> 
> Current company 3+ year
> Previous Co 2 Year
> ...


Less job changes means, less experience letters and less work for CO to assess your experience. So they have to check maximum 2 or 3 company profiles and sometimes phone call to your employer. 

Don't worry. Do you have applied to EA? And assessment is pending?
If yes, fill the EA form again and pay experience assessment fees. They will assess your experience with qualification. So you can save time.

However, if your experience is not get assessed by EA and not possible now due to time constraint, submit all your experience related documents without fail to CO. Also put additional documents to strengthen your case. Your aim must be - they must not ask for more documents while experience assessment. It must go thru' in first look....
Hope you understand my point...

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Less job changes means, less experience letters and less work for CO to assess your experience. So they have to check maximum 2 or 3 company profiles and sometimes phone call to your employer.
> 
> Don't worry. Do you have applied to EA? And assessment is pending?
> If yes, fill the EA form again and pay experience assessment fees. They will assess your experience with qualification. So you can save time.
> ...



Hi Tirik.ijrad,

First of all Thanks for reply.
Yes my assessment is pending.

However my case is little bit complicated.

However I have changed my ANZSCO-312511 Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson to ANZSCO-233512 Mechanical Engineer after applying.

So I have resubmitted my all 3 CDRs and now they are doing assessment for ANZSCO-233512.

So now when I submitted the Affidavits they are according to the ANZSCO-312511 Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson , now at this stage will EA will consider new Affidavits which I have prepared and took sign again !!!

If EA is ready to consider new affidavits I am ready to go for work experience assessment ?

At least I should ask them (EA) once ? what you say ??


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Tirik.ijrad,
> 
> First of all Thanks for reply.
> Yes my assessment is pending.
> ...


Pls specify dates...so that I can guide you properly. I can't understand when you have lodged 3**** and what you have done.

IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Pls specify dates...so that I can guide you properly. I can't understand when you have lodged 3**** and what you have done.
> 
> IELTS 6 MIN. || EA Assessment received : 31 Jan 14 || ANZ: 233512 || NSW SS: Waiting ||


Hi,

I applied to EA with 3 CDR for ANZSCO-312511 Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson and also submitted work experience affidavit from managers according to Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson.

Then I saw no one is giving sate sponsorship for ANZSCO-312511

So I asked EA to change my ANZSCO code to 233512 Mechanical Engineer.

As I changed ANZSCO code to 233512 they asked me to submit new CDR which I hv submitted.

Now I have NOT submitted - new work experience affidavit from managers according to 233512 Mechanical Engineer.

So I am hesitating to opt for Work Exp edification without submitting new work experience affidavit from managers.

Please let me know your email id if possible mine is rajeshsoni82 at gmail 

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Pls elaborate your profile.
> Do you provide unique solutions to your clients?
> Is there design change as per client requiement?
> Is it include Annual Maintenance of equipment too?
> ...


Hello Tirik, sorry was away for a while.

Yes we do provide unique solutions like consultation, maintenance of machines, boilers, their energy audits, designing of moulds and simulation related to them.

I found Engineering Manager to best suite my profile. 
Should I be allowed to write episodes based on my consultancy & designing services?

We are even authorized dealers of few engineering equipments brands viz. pumps, transmission equipments. I would like to write one of the episode based on these products where in I gained all engg knowledge of those products and suggest them to our clients so most of the 'engineering manager' duties are fulfilled. Should it be a valid episode?

Thank you
Milind


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> Hello Tirik, sorry was away for a while.
> 
> Yes we do provide unique solutions like consultation, maintenance of machines, boilers, their energy audits, designing of moulds and simulation related to them.
> 
> ...


No.
Pls check availability of occupation in sol prior to writing down CDRs. 
Then go forward writing CDRs.

Write down CDRs considering your client is not a separate entity and never ever mention such quote in your CDRs. Else EA will reject and ask you to assess for "technical sales". Your approach must be as like you are working in client's company and you are an employee of client (thats the reality. They have hired you to avail your services). In CDRs you dont have to reveal company's name.
In that way, as per my opinion, your work will be as a mechanical maintenance engineer performing duties of maintenance, process improvements and condition monitoring. By this way you are a mechanical maintenance engineer. 
Hope my point is explained properly here.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Jobified*

Hi forum members,

I was too preoccupied for the last couple of weeks to post any updates here. By grace of Almighty I have landed a job in oil n gas sector here in queensland. so these days getting used to the culture and learning the workflow at new role.

What went right this way? well to be honest I got an insider referral, like the guy who was leaving the job i knew him and he refered my name saying that he knows me and I can do a good job. So that landed me into the interview with the hiring manager, so all went fine there as well...

so thats pretty much it apart from this lucky streak I didnt land in much interviews, only shortlistings couple of times, because somehow here it works on referrals specially if its the first job.

Will keep you guys posted in the coming days... 

Kind Regards,
Imran


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I was too preoccupied for the last couple of weeks to post any updates here. By grace of Almighty I have landed a job in oil n gas sector here in queensland. so these days getting used to the culture and learning the workflow at new role.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Imran...


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

imranali82 said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I was too preoccupied for the last couple of weeks to post any updates here. By grace of Almighty I have landed a job in oil n gas sector here in queensland. so these days getting used to the culture and learning the workflow at new role.
> 
> ...


many many congrts Imran. Really happy to see u succeed in your efforts. Please keep posting about the opportunities in engineering sector.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations Imran.....


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

*Regarding Job Hunt*

Hello Mates !
A small news from my side... I landed a job in Sydney...Role is Design Engineer. Its with an engineering vendor who caters for power+oil n gas+ Food etc... I had come to know about the opening from a friend and i called to the company and requested the concerned person's contact. I applied and was called in for an interview.
It went smooth. Pay cant be said as handsome...but enough to save a little after providing for a small family... I took the offer as I had heard about the horrible stories from fellow Mechanical engineers. 

Guys...there is a course called skillmax from NSW government free of cost to PR holders. I dont know if it is there in other states. This course will give an initial orientation on how to write CV, and how to conduct yourself in the interview etc.... please check ames.edu.au for more info. There are many centers which offer this course in NSW. I did register for this course, but now i wont be able to attend this course.

Good Luck to Everyone.. !


----------



## desert_planner (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats Jiss and Imran ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jis said:


> Hello Mates !
> A small news from my side... I landed a job in Sydney...Role is Design Engineer. Its with an engineering vendor who caters for power+oil n gas+ Food etc... I had come to know about the opening from a friend and i called to the company and requested the concerned person's contact. I applied and was called in for an interview.
> It went smooth. Pay cant be said as handsome...but enough to save a little after providing for a small family... I took the offer as I had heard about the horrible stories from fellow Mechanical engineers.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jis...
I am feeling happy for you.


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

congrts Jis.......all the best for your new job


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

Have you received NSW SS.. Whats is he status. Can you let me know the points you scored.

Actually I have scored 55 points without state sponsorship because of my IELTS I scored above 6 with overall 7.

Thinking of doing IELTS again but meanwhile planning to raise EOI for NSW state sponsorship.

your reply might be helpful.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Fellow Mechanicals !!

How is it going with you all ?
Sorry to be away from the forum for so long...!
Happy to help you however way I can..!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jis said:


> Hello Fellow Mechanicals !!
> 
> How is it going with you all ?
> Sorry to be away from the forum for so long...!
> Happy to help you however way I can..!


Hi jis
How are u doing in aus?
How is the job going on?
The job sucks or not much load?
Share your job related experience...


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

jis said:


> Hello Mates !
> A small news from my side... I landed a job in Sydney...Role is Design Engineer. Its with an engineering vendor who caters for power+oil n gas+ Food etc... I had come to know about the opening from a friend and i called to the company and requested the concerned person's contact. I applied and was called in for an interview.
> It went smooth. Pay cant be said as handsome...but enough to save a little after providing for a small family... I took the offer as I had heard about the horrible stories from fellow Mechanical engineers.
> 
> ...


A big Congrats to u bro...it feels great when sumone of related field lands with a job.
Can u put light on power plant jobs in aust if u have any idea??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## prateekpai (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm a mechanical engineer and have 5 years of work ex in the Automobile industry. My experience though has not been purely technical; its been largely in the After-Sales/Marketing domains with technical know how involved. Does this make chances of my assessment getting through weak? Also, I'd be glad if someone can confirm whether reference letters from employers/colleagues are required to be submitted to Engineers AUstralia, similar to ACS.

Thanks
Prateek


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello guys...

Congratulations to all who have succeeded in securing jobs over there.
Guys.... I need a small info. I'm planning for a validation visit in Jan'15 for 4-6 days.
I'll be visiting Perth. Do you have any suggestions on what can I do in the short visit in terms of getting some helpful contacts for job search or some mandatory registrations that should/ can be done during the initial entry for the PR holders.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Rajesh,

For your kind information, 4 -5 days is too short period to do any. 
And u need address proof to process medicare, TFN etc... And yes you can try meeting job consultant. However without prior appointment they to would not entertain any meeting.
So my suggestion would be- make this a leisure trip. Plan to visit place and enjoy. 

Regards
Sathish


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello Mechanical Buddies,
Just a update on my status of Aus Visit. 

Initial Entry Feb 2014. (Melbourne) - 15 days stay.

July - Oct 2014 - Stayed in Melbourne. Searched for Job.
Nothing positive. 

As for as my understanding, there is lot of Hidden job. So u need to do networking to land
into the job. Even though my profile matched most of the job profile no positive response.

If you have a person within a company & if opportunity comes, based on the reference person is called for interview & within that limited profile, candidate is getting selected.

So its better we guys network & we could move forward.

Regards
Sathish


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

*EOI invitation*

Hey , I am Mechanical engineer and I have Submitted EOI on the 27th of Oct with 60 points. Just waiting for the invite right, hopefully this round or the next.
Is there any idea, at what time they issue the invitation on the 14th of Nov and how you get notified if you are invited in this round?
Thanks for answering my question


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am into Airconditioning field handling a sales (after market) profile.
I am plannig to reach Perth by Jan - Feb 2015. Would be happy if any1 can help me with an view on the job market for Airconditioning field in Western Australia.

I have look through mybe most of the job site, but fine a limited job postings.

Regards,
kgd


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kgd87 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am into Airconditioning field handling a sales (after market) profile.
> I am plannig to reach Perth by Jan - Feb 2015. Would be happy if any1 can help me with an view on the job market for Airconditioning field in Western Australia.
> ...


Technical jobs for airconditioning field is in demand specially in Perth. the pay is also quite good. come on jan mate...its peak summer time. best time to find job in your field


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*OIL and Gas Jobs*

Dear Experts,,

i am planning to travel at the end of this month...
Any idea jobs related to OIL and GAS Field jobs especially in 

1)Welding Inspection
2)Pressure Vessel and Tank Inspection...

i have relevant experience in these field...which state i preferred...any guidance???

Regards


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Technical jobs for airconditioning field is in demand specially in Perth. the pay is also quite good. come on jan mate...its peak summer time. best time to find job in your field


Thanks Danav for your info!!
I am a bit worried since I fall into sales category....and may not fit into a hard core technical role....

Is there a decent enough requirement for technical sales profile as well?? Any idea on this? 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Mechanical Comrades,
Good to see new faces in this forum...

It has been roughly 3 months into this country and almost the same into this job.
There is a bit of a struggle in terms of adapting to the culture and work. But I am sure its just the initial phase. When you are determined to achieve a good outcome at the end of the day, I hope silly hiccups can be sidelined. 

I met few engineers on social gatherings...and Engineers Australia membership was strongly suggested...I will be getting my membership very shortly..

What I feel is if you start with humble expectation without stringent boundary condition like region or work profile, pay there is no problem for the job in mechanical design field for an experienced guy with reasonable language skills. Talking to as many people as possible is the key. Casual jobs like a receptionist or drafting job will yield for the survival, eventually providing the connections and leads.

*Specific to Sydney:*
Now when the language, attitude & expectations goes very far from the reality, life can be termed as very difficult and in Sydney, I saw one girl Mtech in Production still has no job after 2 years, one Mech guy left back to India though he had done his MS here...one IT girl recently joining a junior position after 2 years of searching..etc etc.. Production guys are having a tough time here I guess...

It will be great to hear from Perth, Adelaide, Melbourne and Brisbane.

Good luck to Everyone...!!

NB: Get your dental care and eye care done before coming over which will save you some dollars.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Good day engineers, Im not new in the forum but only now I found this very helpful one, is there anyone here working in Southern Inland. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

jis said:


> Mechanical Comrades,
> Good to see new faces in this forum...
> 
> It has been roughly 3 months into this country and almost the same into this job.
> ...



Hey Jis,

Thanks for sharing ur experience. I have been worried about the job market there but after reading Ur post.. I feel hopeful.. 

I will be landing in Melbourne on April 4th next year.. Will keep you and everyone here posted of the updates..


Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Reddy123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi friends

I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience as a Project Engineer in Oil & Gas Industry. I am planning to start for my Skill Assessment. Any one who has submitted recently for EA Skill assessment let me know how long it takes for EA Skill Assessment.

And Mechanical Engineers who are already in Australia can update us who are just planning to shift to Australia on how the market is now for mechanical engineers and which part of Australia has more opportunities for Mechanical Engineers.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Reddy123 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience as a Project Engineer in Oil & Gas Industry. I am planning to start for my Skill Assessment. Any one who has submitted recently for EA Skill assessment let me know how long it takes for EA Skill Assessment.
> 
> And Mechanical Engineers who are already in Australia can update us who are just planning to shift to Australia on how the market is now for mechanical engineers and which part of Australia has more opportunities for Mechanical Engineers.


Hello Reddy,
EA skill assessment took about 4.5 months for me. They gave me a positive assessment without any questions. As you must be aware, blank email into [email protected] will provide a automatic reply stating date of application under consideration. This will give you a fare idea when to expect a reply for individual application.

For Oil and Gas professionals, Perth would be the best place. People say its not crowded and has the relaxed lifestyle.

It would be great if mechanical fraternity from across Australia, could share their experiences more frequently in this platform.

Best Regards.


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Reddy123 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience as a Project Engineer in Oil & Gas Industry. I am planning to start for my Skill Assessment. Any one who has submitted recently for EA Skill assessment let me know how long it takes for EA Skill Assessment.
> 
> And Mechanical Engineers who are already in Australia can update us who are just planning to shift to Australia on how the market is now for mechanical engineers and which part of Australia has more opportunities for Mechanical Engineers.


I landed in Brisbane June last year and started my first job in Aug, Queensland is almost finishing up on 3 major LNG projects (almost 4 years of work finished). There will be brown field work on these but not as high as the main project and also since experience (local) resources will be available for those particular jobs.

Darwin started last year on a major LNG project Icthys, 2 years of work roughly so Northern territory can be to look up something (although the project is pretty much staffed now)

WA in my opinion right now is not the mining O&G hub it once was because the Gorgon LNG, Wheatstone (Bechtel) is pretty staffed up BUT since its such a hard area there are always opportunities coming up.

Best bet would be to search multiple job sites (not only seek ) specially the ones dealing with oil and gas and see where the trend is going.

Frankly if this oil price fiasco keeps up alot of ppl would be out of jobs anyway, LNG is no longer as attractive as it were with high oil prices. probably thats the reason KSA n USA have upped there production to keep the new kid in town at bay.

rest as mentioned by JIS communication skills will be the BIGGEST thing that will matter in your job hunt, technically you would already know much more than the locals trust me. its just how you network talk with recruiters etc that will make the difference.

Kind regards,
Imran


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear All.

Itz good to have a mechanical club in exptform. I am From Bangladesh and have 8 years experience on diesel engine sales and maintenance section. I got grant visa 189 in last December and planing to fly in oz on next July. I am totally confused on state selection, I need your help and advice to select my destination in terms of mechanical engineering related job finding and leaving cost. Looking for all of yours advice.


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

*Inspection engineer/ QC Engineer*

Dear friends

I am a Production Engineer with 9 years of experience as an Inspection engineer/ QC Engineer in Oil & Gas Industry. I am planning to start my Skill Assessment. 

I would like to know which occupation in SOL closely matches Inspection engineer or QC Engineer!


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

Dear All,

I am from Pakistan and working in Saudi Arabia as an MEP Planning Engineer since last 6 years. I have received the grant in january and planning to move in june'15... I need to know which state i should go for from Melbourne and Perth. I need to know about the job market for construction planning engineers in both the cites or in any other cities... Is it good to do master from any australian university ? if yes then which course is running hot these days however, all my exp is in project management..


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am in Melbourne...Its been one month & I am trying to find job in Mechanical Engineering Field...But no interview yet... 
So...I got enrolled in Master of Management from Uni of Melbourne... Hoping for the best to happen in coming days while I upgrade...


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Sateternal,

Whats your experience and for how long you had been working in India?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Inspection Engineer*

Hi,

its been more than 2 month i am looking for job in oil and gas field but still no success..

Still they are looking for people having local experience.

Any-one having the same experience kindly share especially in oil and gas field related to welding,vessels,tanks etc

Due to recent oil crisis companies are already firing there existing inspection engineer,inspectors and QC staff.

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

BBlessed said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I am a Production Engineer with 9 years of experience as an Inspection engineer/ QC Engineer in Oil & Gas Industry. I am planning to start my Skill Assessment.
> 
> I would like to know which occupation in SOL closely matches Inspection engineer or QC Engineer!


You should go with Mechanical Engineer as ANZSCO CODE 233512..

Regards

Rizwann


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

jis said:


> Hi Sateternal,
> 
> Whats your experience and for how long you had been working in India?


My exp is 5 years in Mining Equipment Service. Just checked you signature... Congrat that you got settled in Aus.... All the very best...

So how is you work going on..


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

sateternal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in Melbourne...Its been one month & I am trying to find job in Mechanical Engineering Field...But no interview yet...
> So...I got enrolled in Master of Management from Uni of Melbourne... Hoping for the best to happen in coming days while I upgrade...


What is the fees for the course...?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Course Fee is AUD 45000


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

MYI said:


> What is the fees for the course...?


Course Fee AUD 45000(1.5 year)


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> its been more than 2 month i am looking for job in oil and gas field but still no success..
> 
> ...


Dear Rizwan,

Have you tried odd jobs yet? what is the condition of odd jobs if one does not succeed to land the main job? and how do see the market situation in next one year or so based on your exp so far?


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

jis said:


> Mechanical Comrades,
> 
> NB: Get your dental care and eye care done before coming over which will save you some dollars.


Dear,

is it a requirement for any AUS procedure or you are asking as a precaution?


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

dears,

those who are already in OZ, can you please share how you guys have prepared your resumes/CVs and cover letters? 

please share your experiences regarding CVs preparation.


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

imranhassan852 said:


> dears,
> 
> those who are already in OZ, can you please share how you guys have prepared your resumes/CVs and cover letters?
> 
> please share your experiences regarding CVs preparation.


Yes same request.. I am planning to visit Perth or Melbourne in june so kindly let us know how to prepare a good Australian CV and ways to apply for jobs online... I have 6 years of MEP planning Engineer Experience in Gulf..


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello Guys,
I have been reading this thread for sometime and have found it really helpful in answering many questions. 
I have recently submitted my PCC and medical exam upon asking of CO and am waiting for visa grant now. 
But seeing the job market in australia, particularly for Mechanical Engineer, I am nothing but confused. I am working for Oil & Gas company in pakistan as Maintenance Engineer and have total experience of 5 plus years. My company is offering me some handsome perks and im obv n my home country.
But the notion of moving to Australia still tempts me. So right now, I am just stuck about what to do. WOuld it be wise to leave such a good permanent job which is also career promising in and move to australia having no job at all, particularly, when the job market is also pretty disappointing. I really need your advise. If I see my long term goals, I would definitely like to get settled in Australia but right now the thought of letting go a great job in home country for the dream job in immigrating country is scary. 

What do you guys suggest? 

Your kind responses will be awaited and much appreciated. Thanks. 

Regards,


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

Jamd said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have been reading this thread for sometime and have found it really helpful in answering many questions.
> I have recently submitted my PCC and medical exam upon asking of CO and am waiting for visa grant now.
> But seeing the job market in australia, particularly for Mechanical Engineer, I am nothing but confused. I am working for Oil & Gas company in pakistan as Maintenance Engineer and have total experience of 5 plus years. My company is offering me some handsome perks and im obv n my home country.
> ...


Hello Jamd,

I can understand the anxiety one goes through when you have to take a plunge into an entirely new world. As for many people from the developing world, the core motivation for migrating abroad is one or many of these factors - money, lifestyle, career, family well being and in some cases (esp in unstable countries) safety and security. On the flip side, if you cant make it to the dream abroad, you face financial and social distress ranging from set back in career, loss of your entire savings to even bankruptcy. I am one from the same boat that you are sailing and i admit that I too went through the same feelings you have now. 
As in all decisions you take in life, this decision also have two components, the risk, and the returns. You have to take a blend of both which maximises your chances of return within your appetite for risk. Unfortunately this is rarely same for 2 persons, however similar their backgrounds may be.
In your case i see you are successful in your career and are looking for greener pastures abroad for career, lifestyle or money. 
My advice is, decide these 3 things.
1. How much motivated are you to take the jump. Do you see your significant savings/great improvement in lifestyle/happier life for your family abroad? Is this the one single solution which can help you solve your long term problems and secure your future? (if yes to many of these move to 2nd question)
2. How much success rate do you see in getting your goal? 10% to 90%. how much time does it take to get a job (max in worst case). whats are the odds of making it to a decent job. do you have financial back up for so much time? always plan for th worst. If you see chances more than 60% then i advice you to proceed to question 3
3. Can i reduce my risk? Can i not resign from my job and take a temp leave? can i travel alone for 6 months to stay lean abroad and extend my oxygen for few more months? Can I save more before I start to cover up for your quest abroad? Can i apply from my home country before travelling? Do i have friends abroad who can help me find my feet in the new place? Mitigate your risks.

You conscience is the best judge ( otherwise called as the gut feeling). You can feel it inside you if you will have a reasonable success chances. If it says no, I would atleast tell you to postpone it for a while till you feel its time to pack again.

All the best.


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Hello Jamd,
> 
> I can understand the anxiety one goes through when you have to take a plunge into an entirely new world. As for many people from the developing world, the core motivation for migrating abroad is one or many of these factors - money, lifestyle, career, family well being and in some cases (esp in unstable countries) safety and security. On the flip side, if you cant make it to the dream abroad, you face financial and social distress ranging from set back in career, loss of your entire savings to even bankruptcy. I am one from the same boat that you are sailing and i admit that I too went through the same feelings you have now.
> As in all decisions you take in life, this decision also have two components, the risk, and the returns. You have to take a blend of both which maximises your chances of return within your appetite for risk. Unfortunately this is rarely same for 2 persons, however similar their backgrounds may be.
> ...


Great Analysis as i am also going to take the step of settling in to Australia... but for me there are two things which are very important.. 
1. I am currently doing a good job in Saudi Arabia but again i am not with my family so living the life of an expatriate ... but the biggest thing is that in Saudia you cant plan for your whole life as one day you have to move and go back to your home country where you will have no grounding by the time you come back which is a big disadvantage...
2. security issues in pakistan even if i get a good job in Pakistan.


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

MYI said:


> Great Analysis as i am also going to take the step of settling in to Australia... but for me there are two things which are very important..
> 1. I am currently doing a good job in Saudi Arabia but again i am not with my family so living the life of an expatriate ... but the biggest thing is that in Saudia you cant plan for your whole life as one day you have to move and go back to your home country where you will have no grounding by the time you come back which is a big disadvantage...
> 2. security issues in pakistan even if i get a good job in Pakistan.


MYI,

As I told, there is no free lunch in this world. So, to get something, we need to take some amount of risk. Risk can be reduced if we have information. Unfortunately, that's what we wont have until we take the plunge. So all we can do is see what we are aspiring for is worth the risk and can i reduce my risk. I might say safety and security are two things which cannot be compromised and if someone sees danger knocking your door someday, it worth any risk.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Current Oil and Gas Jobs Prospects*

hi ,

From Last 1.5 month i am in search of job particular in oil and gas field.Now a days mining industry is totally unpredictable,they already fired number of inspectors and engineers and this figure will be increased in march.

I am in search of job as QC Inspector,QC Engineer,Mechanical Inspector,Welding Inspector,Pressure Vessel and Tank Inspector but the main problem is saturated market and *No Local Experience*.No matter if u have relevant experience and international Certifications but u need either Local Experience or Reference..

So people moving with families should deeply check the job scenario and ofcourse Financial aspects.

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Hello Jamd,
> 
> I can understand the anxiety one goes through when you have to take a plunge into an entirely new world. As for many people from the developing world, the core motivation for migrating abroad is one or many of these factors - money, lifestyle, career, family well being and in some cases (esp in unstable countries) safety and security. On the flip side, if you cant make it to the dream abroad, you face financial and social distress ranging from set back in career, loss of your entire savings to even bankruptcy. I am one from the same boat that you are sailing and i admit that I too went through the same feelings you have now.
> As in all decisions you take in life, this decision also have two components, the risk, and the returns. You have to take a blend of both which maximises your chances of return within your appetite for risk. Unfortunately this is rarely same for 2 persons, however similar their backgrounds may be.
> ...


Thanks a lot brother. This was really comprehensive and it feels good to see that people from almost the same boat also took the plunge just to be able to try their luck for the good they see in moving abroad.
Well, since I am from Pakistan, so the primary reason for me to intend to move to australia, just like you said, is the law and order situation in my country, not to metion, the security situation incorporated with energy crises add further fuel to fire.

Although, I am having a dream job in Pakistan (with the grace of lord) but it just scares to see the situation worsening every year and I just don't know where will it be heading, after say, 10 years from now. 

So opting to have a citizanship of Australia is actually what Im looking for. And what I am seeing from reading over internet and after discussing with people is, although it may take sometime before one is getting a proper job in australia, but ultimately people definitely are getting to their desired paths, the time to get to that, however may change from one person to another. 

Having said that, even if one is applying for jobs in his own country from scratch, it may still take some couple of months before he can actually get one. So yeah, it always requires some or great deal of sacrifice when you immigrate. 

I am not sure if my employer would grant me unpaid leaves of say 6 months but I can still manage to take off for 2 months since I have some Annual leaves piled up. I'm also not sure if that's good enough time to go their, see the situation and try luck. Or is it just better to burn the boat and leave after resigning from here and try dedicatedly there? 

Well, thanks again for your detailed response. Will still appreciate other members to advise.  

Regards,


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

MYI said:


> Great Analysis as i am also going to take the step of settling in to Australia... but for me there are two things which are very important..
> 1. I am currently doing a good job in Saudi Arabia but again i am not with my family so living the life of an expatriate ... but the biggest thing is that in Saudia you cant plan for your whole life as one day you have to move and go back to your home country where you will have no grounding by the time you come back which is a big disadvantage...
> 2. security issues in pakistan even if i get a good job in Pakistan.


Youre very right. Security situation in Pakistan is the root cause for me to apply as well. Besides, factors like quality of life further enhances the desire to move.
Third factor that keeps me motivated to move to Australia is that there's no language barrier. Just like you said youre in Saudia, theres a huge language barrier over there. One at times just cant communicate with even taxi driver and shop keepers which make life miserable.


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

Rizwan125 said:


> hi ,
> 
> From Last 1.5 month i am in search of job particular in oil and gas field.Now a days mining industry is totally unpredictable,they already fired number of inspectors and engineers and this figure will be increased in march.
> 
> ...


Hello Rizwan,
I guess this has resulted from oil prices. If so, then its likely to continue for sometime since oil prices will remain at this mark for sometime.

Do you have related Oil n Gas experience from Pakistan? and how much year experience you have? And is that its just given no value over there ? 

Regards,


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jamd said:


> Hello Rizwan,
> I guess this has resulted from oil prices. If so, then its likely to continue for sometime since oil prices will remain at this mark for sometime.
> 
> Do you have related Oil n Gas experience from Pakistan? and how much year experience you have? And is that its just given no value over there ?
> ...



yes jamd i have 5 years of relevant experience in oil and gas mostly from KSA and UAE...

Its not oil prices because currently no Big Minning Project is going on untill government will announce some new project..

only Ichthys LNG darwin project is going on..

kindly share ur signature also

Regards


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

How are you all....
I see some nice discussions going on here.

So, as informed in my earlier post, I've finished my Validating visit in Jan'15. It was a short trip only for 5 days. I went to Perth, visited some places around and returned back home.

As far as the posts from some of the members regarding what to do now due to the current job market, I suggest If you did not submit your EOI yet, it is better to hold on to it. You need not worry even if you've already completed your IELTS& EA assessment. They are valid for 3&1 years respectively. So, you can wait and see till Jul'15 (end of current fiscal year) and then take a decision based on the reform proposed in the new budget and their probable impact on the market.

In case if your Visa is already granted, just go there once, finish your validating visit and come back to your home country to continue doing what you're doing now. This initial entry is the only obligation in 189 visa and once it is completed your visa is valid for 5 years (from the date of grant though). Now let us be hopeful that the market will again open up in the next 1-2 years and welcome us with some handsome opportunities. 
Recently I’ve spoken to a couple of Australian recruiters and everyone was saying the same thing. The current job market is very low and no change can be expected In short term. 
Also today I’ve seen a discouraging statement from Australian PM – Tony Abott stating that they are planning to make their immigration laws and procedures more stringent from this year. This is something to look for if you did not apply for your visa already.

I would say – let us hope for the best and prepare for the worst

Other buddies in Oz, any status updates on your current work status or in finding a job there??? Pl. update us.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

Can someone please guide me what the steps are to get registered with EA as a Mechanical Engineer? Actually I am the main applicant for subclass 189 however my husband who is a Mechanical engineer is deifinitely going to be looking for a suitable job as well if we are lucky enough to get a grant. I will highly appreciate any help i can get as i have not hired any agent and am gathering all the info for him so that he just has to prepare his cdr.


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Sanazahidkhan,

For EA - it is not actually registration but your skill assessment is what you need. As you are not using any consultant, I suggest the best course of action here for you is...
1. Download the relevant application form from EA web site.
2. This form does have a check list of all the documents that are needed to be submitted along.
3. Make all your documents ready as per the check list.
4. Get copies of all these documents notarized.
5. Send a full set of these notarized documents in hard along with the filled in application, to EA by courier.
6. While filling in the form do not forget to tick on ASSESS EXPERIENCE as well along with ASSESS QUALIFICATIONS.

The only tricky part in this whole process is writing your CDR and Professional summary. You would better get these things wetted by some one who knows what it is before you submit. Remaining every thing is just a piece of cake. Alll you have to do is just stick to the check list and attach complete documentation as per that.

As you and ur hubby - both are mechanical engineers and ur hubby is also applying for the skills assessment, wait for his EA out come to come out before you submit your EOI. If he is assessed successfully by EA you can claim 5 additional points for partner skills. This will definitely increase your chances of getting a quicker invitation.

Hope this helps.

Good luck.....

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Sanazahidkhan,
> 
> For EA - it is not actually registration but your skill assessment is what you need. As you are not using any consultant, I suggest the best course of action here for you is...
> 1. Download the relevant application form from EA web site.
> ...


Brother Rajesh...thank you for such a prompt and detailed response! Actually i am already waiting for my grant as a June 2014 189 applicant. And my category is Analyst Programmer. I am getting this info regarding EA because I have heard that engineers have a better chance of getting a job in Australia if they have been assessed/registered with EA. Please correct me if I am wrong. Also does my husband have to get a specific score on the IELTS to be eligible for EA assessment?


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Sanazahidkhan,

Ok, in that case he can get his credentials assessed by EA. But remember "having a positive skill assessment from EA do not make the chances of landing in a job any better". The only advantage can be - his degree will be considered at par with Australian degree and he will not be rejected for holding a foreign degree. Coming to registering with EA - It is similar to registering with any professional body. Pay and become a member. It may not have any positive implications on securing a job there. (This was even confirmed to me by a recruiter with Hays)

For ur hubby to be able to apply for EA assessment (IF you decide top do so), he must have at least a score of 6 in all bands of IELTS.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Sanazahidkhan,
> 
> Ok, in that case he can get his credentials assessed by EA. But remember "having a positive skill assessment from EA do not make the chances of landing in a job any better". The only advantage can be - his degree will be considered at par with Australian degree and he will not be rejected for holding a foreign degree. Coming to registering with EA - It is similar to registering with any professional body. Pay and become a member. It may not have any positive implications on securing a job there. (This was even confirmed to me by a recruiter with Hays)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help rajesh!


----------



## Ilakkiaraj (Mar 6, 2015)

*Total Newbie - Help needed.*

Hello everybody,
I'm new here. just started looking for aussie opportunities. got many doubts. i will state them one by one. if any of the seniors can clear it, it would be so helpful for me.

1. Mechanical engineer from anna university, chennai. i had lots of backlogs ang got a second class degree. will it anyway affect my skill assessment form EA?

2. i really dont have much experience. it is just 2 years, tat too from a small scale industry in production. will my experience be counted? will it be validated by Engineers Australia?

3. how do they actually do the skills assessment? will it be in written exam/interview form? plz dont take it wrongly. i'm really new here. and i got no one to guide me from whr i come. i'm entirely depending on EXPAT for support.

4. though i had backlogs and my questions may seem silly, i'm not a dumb person. i can learn. if you can just show me the way, i can prepare myself for this skill assessment by EA, i can get it done.

i'm not going through any agent/consultancy as i'm not in a condition to spend about a lakh just for what i can do by myself. so if anybody can, please help me.

Thank you!! :confused2::confused2:


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Actually i need to ask from all Indian brother regarding Service of Jet Airways... Since i found it more economical then other airlines for travelling to Melbourne from Riyadh KSA. I need to know has anybody have travel through it since its an Indian airline and what are their standards??


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

MYI said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Actually i need to ask from all Indian brother regarding Service of Jet Airways... Since i found it more economical then other airlines for travelling to Melbourne from Riyadh KSA. I need to know has anybody have travel through it since its an Indian airline and what are their standards??


Hi,
Jet airways is considered to be one of the premium service providers in India. I have used some domestic flight of theirs, which were good. I would guess, their international flights will be more equipped.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Ilakkiaraj said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm new here. just started looking for aussie opportunities. got many doubts. i will state them one by one. if any of the seniors can clear it, it would be so helpful for me.
> 
> 1. Mechanical engineer from anna university, chennai. i had lots of backlogs ang got a second class degree. will it anyway affect my skill assessment form EA?
> ...


Hi,

Please spend more time searching this forum..all your queries will be answered.

1> No matter how many times you attempted or whats your score, all that matter is finally you got your degree or not....

2> You should meet 60 points criteria to get invited (so that you can pay the visa fee)
So please visit the immi.gov.au to check your points (from age, qualification, experience and english)

3> Skill assessment done by Engineers Australia is by few documents you provide to them by post. Process cost is available in their site under skilled migration assessment.
U have to assess both your qualification and professional experience. To tell you vaguely, u have to provide, qualification proof, experience proof. You must have already arranged to have your english test score sent to them by the testing agency. Minimum of 6 each required in general IELTS.

Order of the proceedings.
1> Give your IELTS, Get minimum of 6. The more the score, the more the points and faster process. IELTS score should be sent to EA by testing agency. Parallelly arrange your passport and PCC.
2> Prepare your document pack to EA and sent it to EA with payment arrangements.
3> Response will take about 4.5 months. Meantime get ready with your supporting documents which will be needed to lodge Expression of Interest.
4> Once you get the positive response from EA, lodge your EoI.
5> when you get the invitation, provide colour scan copy of your documents, PCC and provide medical report and pay the visa fee and wait.

Few things: 
1.In EA assessment you have to provide 3 career episodes..a bit tricky.
2. If you have stayed in any foreiegn country for more than 1 year, you have to get a PCC from them.


----------



## Janardhan (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello everyone. 
I am B.E Mechanical and planning to pursue my masters degree in Australia. I am planning to do masters in engineering in mechanical. 

I want to know about the job prospects for a mechanical engineer with a postgraduate degree in Australia.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Janardhan said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am B.E Mechanical and planning to pursue my masters degree in Australia. I am planning to do masters in engineering in mechanical.
> 
> I want to know about the job prospects for a mechanical engineer with a postgraduate degree in Australia.


Hi Janardhan,
I met a guy y'day who is doing MS in electrical engineering in UNSW, Sydney.
Out of 130 students in his class, 120 are Chinese, Around 5 Indian and rest other nationalities.

Australian Mechanical Job market is not doing great at the moment especially for freshers....please see seek.com.au ... once you register yourself in 'seek', then you can see how many applicants have applied for a given job in the job description page...you will be overwhelmed to see the number of applicants for each job....


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

jis said:


> Hi Janardhan,
> I met a guy y'day who is doing MS in electrical engineering in UNSW, Sydney.
> Out of 130 students in his class, 120 are Chinese, Around 5 Indian and rest other nationalities.
> 
> Australian Mechanical Job market is not doing great at the moment especially for freshers....please see seek.com.au ... once you register yourself in 'seek', then you can see how many applicants have applied for a given job in the job description page...you will be overwhelmed to see the number of applicants for each job....


Hi Jis,

I am a Mechanical Design Engineer (Automotive and Electro Mechanical domain). Having 7 years of experience. 

I have applied for Australian PR. But I am not sure about the job opportunities in Australia. 
Kindly provide your views on the job market and the best approach to get a successful job.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Guys.. 

Writing after a long time.. Happy to see the thread active.. This is to inform you all that I have arrived in Melbourne and am currently in the process of enrolling with various government services like Medicare and all.. Also filed for my Tax Number today.. Will start with my job hunt from next week onwards as a full day thing.. 

Will keep you all posted.. 

Cheers,
HMalhotra


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Jis,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Design Engineer (Automotive and Electro Mechanical domain). Having 7 years of experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Dinesh,

My first feel is, electro mechanical engineers has comparatively better chance to land in the job...job consultants may not entertain people with oversees experience with much of a enthusiasm if your are not in highly sought after industry.... For that reason you can also directly approach companies directly with your Ausie CV...follow up call is important...For these to work, it will be better if you are in Australia..however try to build up a list of companies from offshore which will be very helpful in lot of ways...
Also be mentally prepared for the struggling period....
good luck.


----------



## rakeshcet (Apr 21, 2015)

*skill assessment*

Hai all
I am new to this forum.I have four years experience in newspaper printing press as assistant engineer mechanical. Out of which two years was paid trainee engineer mechanical. I would like to know whether EA will consider my experience as four years. I have applied for skill assessment to EA on march 21st. If any knows about it please reply. 

Regards
Rakesh R


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm Venkat, Mechanical engineer, specialist in Building services like HVAC, plumbing and fire fighting. I hold Diploma in Mechanical engineer (Full time) and completed my B.Tech Mechanical in 2014 with JRN rajasthan Vidyapeeth university. I have 10+ years of experience in the same field. 

I just my Australia PR process, started to write CDR, I welcome your suggestions. 

Regards,

Venkat.
(+966)54 070 1695,
Saudi Arabia.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Venkat, Mechanical engineer, specialist in Building services like HVAC, plumbing and fire fighting. I hold Diploma in Mechanical engineer (Full time) and completed my B.Tech Mechanical in 2014 with JRN rajasthan Vidyapeeth university. I have 10+ years of experience in the same field.
> 
> ...


Hi Venkat,

Building services market has got a lot of scope here in Australia. If you have a good skill in the domain, you have bright chances of landing a job, provided you apply cautiously! 

God luck, 
HMalhotra


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys,

I got my first break! After almost two months of hard luck, I finally got one! Its tough at the moment and with no local experience it gets a little more tougher to land a job in one's own domain. 

In my case, I instead of taking up any odd job, stayed back home and hunted for a job, full time. It was a tough decision to make and was very depressing at times and hence required a lot of patience.

So if you guys plan to land here.. COME PREPARED..!

Good luck,
HMalhotra


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my first break! After almost two months of hard luck, I finally got one! Its tough at the moment and with no local experience it gets a little more tougher to land a job in one's own domain.
> 
> ...


So did you get a job???


----------



## rsjones2013 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys
Need this Urgently!
I am also from India need a Sample CDR for Mechanical Engineer any one who have recently submitted for EA assessment can you send me a sample I will use it only for referrence.
my email:[email protected]
Thanks
Stan.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi...can you please leat me know the prospect of mechanical engineering in queensland. Thought i got visa 189 I wish to settle in queensland. Please advice.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Mechanical Engineers, 
How are you people doing ? How come its so silent....!
Please update with your happenings.
I joined a new job in Sydney through a friend. Job is going good. 

I guess hype about Australia is fading..and thats why hardly any comments or queries here...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Good to see fellow mechanical engineers in one place.

@jis, congrats on securing a job in Sydney. What I heard from people is that there is more scope for engineering jobs in western Australia. is that true?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats JIS,

You have provided some hope..

All the best in your career.

How is the current market for Mechanical Design Engineers in Australia.



jis said:


> Hi Mechanical Engineers,
> How are you people doing ? How come its so silent....!
> Please update with your happenings.
> I joined a new job in Sydney through a friend. Job is going good.
> ...


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Squoats and Dinesh,

You should not wait for the Case officer to direct you to upload reports like, PCC or Medical. Uploading all the documents upfront will save you time.

Market cant be termed as very attractive at the moment. 
I can only suggest, keep a watch on Seek.com.au for your profession and location which should give you a good idea about where you want to Visit. Also build up a list of companies which are operating in your domain even before you come over, which will save you a lot of time while you are in Australia. Cant really commit about WA until I get some reliable contacts from WA.

I would say, when you are desperate to come to Australia for whatever reasons, do come over, find out the place. When your dreams about Australia is very strong, then chances are that you will put up a good fight without an option of failing in achieving what you have set out for....

As a new comer, you have to be extremely flexible with jobs to begin with....you should be open to any type of work as long as it pays your family's survival...slowly you will build your network and reach the place eventually where you want to be....there is no other option, is there ?!?!

Do google on Ausie Resumes and prepare categories of Resumes suitable for various levels of Jobs. This will also save you hell lot of time while in Australia. For example, here they will not entertain a person with 10 yrs of experience for a graduate engineer job. I am not saying you should lie in your resume. But changes like, instead of saying Engineering Manager in your resume, you can write Engineer. Now when you are applying for a casual job, you can mention simply Graduate, instead of Mechanical Engineer or Post graduate in Engineering....i hope you know what I mean. Also Keep a parent resume document, populated with all sort of exposures, responsibilities and info in it. And while applying, you should be able to select lines from this document, so that you can effectively sound like you are a very good candidate.
Enough for today. Talk to you soon.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jis said:


> Hi Squoats and Dinesh,
> 
> You should not wait for the Case officer to direct you to upload reports like, PCC or Medical. Uploading all the documents upfront will save you time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply. Good to hear from someone from similar profession as most of the personal experiences available on the forums are related to IT professionals.

I didnt upload PCC and medical upfront because I need to put my case on hold as we are expecting a child and will resume the process after child's birth.

Thanks for the useful tips. They will surely come in handy. Yeah you are right, i heard that people use to hear a lot that you are OVER QUALIFIED for the post . 

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

So after the unfortunate news I have learnt that my degree is not recognised under the Washington accord, even though it WAS a year ago. It's a bit complicated as the International Engineering Alliance only recognises ABET accredited IN the US this year. 

Looks like I have to go through the CDR pathway now, however I have no documented real work experience, just my 4 year bachelor's. What are my prospects for a positive skills assessment? Based on the academic projects I have done for engineering courses?

Thanks and would appreciate any help.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

That is really unfortunate. Similar thing happened with a friend and he is no too depressed to apply via CDR route after waiting for almost 3 months. I hope you inquired about it prior to submitting the application. My friend didnt. 

Yes, alot of people have got there degrees assessed without job experience. It is clearly mentioned in EA Handbook that one can apply for assessment without work experience. Your CDR should be based on your uni projects. 

Goodluck with the CDR.


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I'm Venkat, Mechanical Engineer, I'm about to apply to EA for assessment, I have a doubt, I hold a diploma in Mechanical engineering (4years) and then i started working in electro-mechanical field in India and currently in Middle east. 

I completed my Bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering through distance education in JRN Rajasthan vidyapeeth university by July 2014 last year. 

my designations were like this - CAD designer, Engineer-Design, Site engineer-Mechanical, Project engineer-Mechanical and currently as mechanical engineer, I'm working in Saudi Arabia and I worked in UAE for 1 year and qatar for 2 years.

I have been working in the same field since 2004. So how EA is gonna consider my application as mechanical Engineer with 8+ years experience or something else...? any ideas and inputs to get this thing done for me.

Thanks.

Venkat.


----------



## pc1008 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi jis,
congratulations for your new job.


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello I am Eva,
I have applied an EOI for SS190 visa for mechanical engineers last June and I do appreciate some clarification from the forum members: 
1)I did the ielts twice but couldn't get 7 on all modules (R-9 , W-6.5 , L-8 , S-7).
2)My total EOI points is 60.
My questions are:
1)In the EOI application , shall I choose any state or are there preferred states who accept Mechanical Engineers in general?
2)What are my chances of being invited with my current status? Will I be invited sooner or later or shall I try ielts for the third time?
Thanks in Advance for whoever replies me!
Cheers!
Eva


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Eva,
You are mostly likely to get the invitation in the first two rounds....with 60 points. 

To improve your IELTS, i suggest you to give it for a re-evaluation for some additional fee, a very good chance that you will be given 7 in writing....this is exactly what happened with me....and they reimbursed the additional fee , i guess there is a condition that you have to apply for reevaluation within 28 days of publishing the result.

Mechanical Engineering job itself is a hard thing.....i suggest, dont go for any state sponsorship that will demand you to "stay for some time" there...this will narrow down your job chances .... better stay mobile across Australia....that will improve your job chances..


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

jis said:


> Hi Eva,
> You are mostly likely to get the invitation in the first two rounds....with 60 points.
> 
> To improve your IELTS, i suggest you to give it for a re-evaluation for some additional fee, a very good chance that you will be given 7 in writing....this is exactly what happened with me....and they reimbursed the additional fee , i guess there is a condition that you have to apply for reevaluation within 28 days of publishing the result.
> ...


Thanks for your reply:cheer2:


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys,
Below link is a good read about job hunting. Follow the embedded links as well.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/regi...jobs-comerford?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi friends,

I got the grant today. 

Now the real test begins. Need to prepare my CV and I have to plan for job search. 

Kindly provide your inputs. If anyone knows that what will be the best time to land Australia. I mean the month which opens up the job opportunities.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you probably know, there have been no updates from me since quite a while. I'm back in my home country (India). Returned yesterday night. I was in Australia (Sydney) for 2 months (June 12th to August 11th). I could have pushed on, but so much of stress kept building up in me due to my job search that it took a serious toll on my physical health as well. I used to feel pretty weak for a while, but I just ignored it, assuming that it's nothing serious. Last week, when I couldn't bear it anymore, I consulted a doctor and came to know that I'm suffering from low blood pressure, anaemia, sever weight loss (lost over 10 kgs in 2 months) and poor muscle mass, all as a result of the extreme mental stress of job search accumulated ever since I came to Australia. On top of that, due to not having a table to use my laptop (I had taken up a cheap accommodation which just had a bed) and a constant bad posture, my spinal cord has flared up, and it can be a slipped disc (can't be sure until I have has a scan). Medical exp3enss are too high in Australia, so I rushed home so that I wouldn't have to suffer anymore and end up spending a fortune in case of emergency hospitalisation there. What made it more painful, was that I got a lot of calls during my last week of stay in Sydney (due to an improved job market), but I was not in a position to proceed. It became more about life and survival for me, than job or career. I probably need a long time to recuperate, and for all I know, my career as a software developer may be over. I may have to consider an alternate, less stressful career once I'm fit, due to the massive mental and physical damage I have been dealt with during these 2 months.
> 
> ...


One of the forum member faced tough time in Aus.
I want to know prospects and casual jobs available for us. Is it easy to get any casual job that endure living costs there? In which field casual jobs are available in high numbers?
I feel agriculture field might require casual workers frequently. Which are other fields for high demand casual jobs? 
I here feel casual jobs make you somewhat busy and fulfill a source of income. So one can sustain life and at the same time target for domain field job eventually.


----------



## sanjeevsood (Aug 16, 2015)

Guys

I am looking to apply for PR Australia. Hence need your valuable advice.

Age - 41+ (15 pts)
BE (Mechanical) + MBA - (15 pts)
19+ years experience - (max -15 pts )
IELTS (to be given) -- if 7 (+10 doesnt qualify w/o state sponsorship, State sponsorship +5) 
-- if 8 (+ 20) qualify w/o state 

Managerial position - 

Job profile - Sales & Marketing of Engg products like Linear motion, Pneumatics, Bearings, Hydraulics etc. 

*Pls guide me who will be the accessing authority. AIM - VETACESS- EA* and what description. 

Thanking you and Looking for your valuable guidance. 


Rgds
Sanjeev


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi! Does anyone out there know the current job market for senior mechanical enginneers in Sydney? I'm hoping to move to Sydney in October 2015 and then start my job search. Do you know of a popular engineering job search website for Oz?

I am waiting on my subclass 189 Visa to be granted. Thanks for your help and any advice! Would love to hear your job search stories.


----------



## galaxianape (Sep 14, 2015)

*my degree also from JRN*



nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Venkat, Mechanical engineer, specialist in Building services like HVAC, plumbing and fire fighting. I hold Diploma in Mechanical engineer (Full time) and completed my B.Tech Mechanical in 2014 with JRN rajasthan Vidyapeeth university. I have 10+ years of experience in the same field.
> 
> ...




Hi

even my degree is from jrn rajasthan vidyapeeth university but i completed in 2008. Please let me know whether you have assessed your degree through vetassess or EA?

pls do reply

thanks

Bankim


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Friends, need a help. We (me and spouse) had applied for assessment through a consultant. They communicated us that we have got positive outcome. But I am yet to see my outcome letter. Now what should be the next steps? Can someone explain..?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

George2014 said:


> Friends, need a help. We (me and spouse) had applied for assessment through a consultant. They communicated us that we have got positive outcome. But I am yet to see my outcome letter. Now what should be the next steps? Can someone explain..?


Hey,

Dont you have the EA ID and Password?
What was the email id which was submitted in EA's application?

They would give u the letter, there is no reason to not give. Have u paid them the consultation charge?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

sanjeevsood said:


> Guys
> 
> I am looking to apply for PR Australia. Hence need your valuable advice.
> 
> ...


Hello Sanjiv,

Based on your qualification and experience, I suggest you to apply thru Vetasses as EA would not grant you experience assessment since it does not match with your core mechanical engg. 
There is an occupation - 'Technical Sales (Industrial Products)'
But it is on CSOL list and i doubt if you can get an invitation based on that, but you may try your luck. 
Filing thru EA may not be a good option, they will surely ask you to provide core mechanical experience.

Good luck


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello Mechanicals,
Anybody looking for mechanical engineer job at the moment in Australia ?
Please share your stories ....
Regards,
Jaak.


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

*hi*



Wanderlustozzie said:


> Hi! Does anyone out there know the current job market for senior mechanical enginneers in Sydney? I'm hoping to move to Sydney in October 2015 and then start my job search. Do you know of a popular engineering job search website for Oz?
> 
> I am waiting on my subclass 189 Visa to be granted. Thanks for your help and any advice! Would love to hear your job search stories.


Hi Wanderlustozzie,
Have you reached Sydney ?
Whats your exp back ground ?
thanks,
Jaak.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

I am mechanical engineer and plan to move australia in coming few months with my wife. 189 visa grant expected by this month.

Please guide regarding mechanical engineering related jobs prospects i.e. Maintenance, Turnaround planning, Material, projects etc.

I have 10yrs total experience in petrochemcial, fertilizers and oil gas. 6/10yrs I have Gulf experience (Saudia and Qatar).

Best regards,


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and plan to move australia in coming few months with my wife. 189 visa grant expected by this month.
> 
> ...


Hi Samage,
Can you please be a bit more specific about your exp ?!?!
Iam from Piping back ground and there are no jobs in piping in Sydney...May be some in Brisbane.
If you've got some mechanical equipment design, requistion, proposal exp, then Sydney may have something to offer you....
Come prepared for a tough fight....and avoid to land between Nov to Jan.
regards,
Jaak


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

jaak said:


> Hi Samage,
> Can you please be a bit more specific about your exp ?!?!
> Iam from Piping back ground and there are no jobs in piping in Sydney...May be some in Brisbane.
> If you've got some mechanical equipment design, requistion, proposal exp, then Sydney may have something to offer you....
> ...


Yes, its more related to running plant maintenance engineering, planning, material procurement and technical evaluations with expertise in SAP, PRIMIAVERA etc.


----------



## Wanderlustozzie (Aug 19, 2015)

jaak said:


> Wanderlustozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Does anyone out there know the current job market for senior mechanical enginneers in Sydney? I'm hoping to move to Sydney in October 2015 and then start my job search. Do you know of a popular engineering job search website for Oz?
> ...


Hi Jaak,
No, I'm not in Sydney yet, but am headed there soon. I'm a design engineer. I am also open to trying out sales engineer as it suits my outgoing personality. I hope I land a good job even though I'm coming during the "harder to find a job months"
What about you? What's your background and country of origin? Are you looking for a job too?

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

189 Visa MECH ENGR 65 points / IELTS L-9 / R-9/W-8/S-7.5
EA applied 15 FEB 2015
EA outcome positive 5th MAY 2015
Invite recd 22 MAY 2015 (applied for 65 points)
VISA logged for self spouse and 1 kid - 29 JUNE 2015
Medicals PCC request - 28 JULY 2015
Medicals PCC uploaded -6 AUG 2015
CO request for Form 80 , 1221 and updated CV for self and spouse - 28 Aug 2015
form 80 , 1221 and updated CV uploaded and emailed to CO , Request Complete clicked
- 15 SEP 2015
Reminder email to CO - 30 Sep 2015
Followup call to DIBP -23 rd OCT 2015 (checked file and asked to wait -std reply)
2nd Followup call to DIBP - 27th Oct 2015 (checked file and asked to wait -std reply)
3rd Followup call to DIBP - 5th Nov 2015 (checked file and asked to wait -std reply)

Waiting for Grant - as of 7th Nov 2015

Please suggest.... any issue / problem suspected ? Pl let me know.


----------



## awc (Sep 2, 2015)

*1 year training as work experience*

hello mechanical engineers

I am also a mechanical engineer and currently job job in a petrochemical industry. i have got my skill assessment from EA in this year. I have started my job as a trainee engineer Mechanical ( Duration of 1 year) in September 2007 and my total work experience is 8 years till now including the 1 year working as mechanical management trainee in the same company in which i am currently doing the job. 

My training period was fully paid and having 40 working hours in a week. I have all the salary slips and bank statements as a proof for my work experience from September 2007.

I want to apply for Visa class 189 and i want to claim 15 points for 8 years of overseas experience to make a total of 60 points. 

Can i claim 1 year training period as my professional experience for Visa Sub class 189


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

yes, u can consider it.




awc said:


> hello mechanical engineers
> 
> I am also a mechanical engineer and currently job job in a petrochemical industry. i have got my skill assessment from EA in this year. I have started my job as a trainee engineer Mechanical ( Duration of 1 year) in September 2007 and my total work experience is 8 years till now including the 1 year working as mechanical management trainee in the same company in which i am currently doing the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## awc (Sep 2, 2015)

hello,

Thanks for the guidance and reply. Have you or any of your friend claim the points for experience?


----------



## awc (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. have you or any of your friend have claimed the points of experience?


----------



## pvpatel (Dec 14, 2015)

Hii thisbis pradip
Im B.E mechanical engineer with 3 year of experiance in heate exchanger and pressure veseel fabrication industry
Im looking after incoming materials quality control

IN MY DEPARTMENT MY SCOPE COMPRISES,
INSPECTION OF INCOMMING MATERIALS LIKE PIPES,TUBES,FORGING & PLATES.
REVIEWING TEST CERTIFICATES AND APPROVING SAME IN ERP SOFTWARE LIKE BAAN.
PREPAIRING MATERIAL IDENTIFICATION REPORT AND OFFERING SAME IN ACCORDANCE WITH SHOP OFFERS TO SURVEYORS, TPI, AND AI.
RESPONSIBLE FOR ON TIME MATERIAL APPROVAL WITH 100% COMPLIANCE WITH CLIENT SPECIFICATION AND CODE REQUIREMENT.
IN PROCESS JOB INSPECTION AS PER QAP PLAN.
INSPECTION OF TUBESHEET, BAFFLE, DISHED END & OTHER COMPONENTS.
SETUP, VISUAL AND DIMENSIONAL INSPECTION OF EQUIPMENTS BEING FABRICATED.
INSPECTION OF FINAL TEST LIKE HYDRO & PNEUMETIC TESTS
PREPARATION OF QUALITY COMPLIANCE DOCUMENTS.
WELL CONVERSANT WITH ASME SEC- 8 DIV 1 , DIV 2, SEC 2 PART A ,TEMA, NACE.

Im looking to opt for 312912 mattalurgical or materials technician as this occupation is demand in SA and queensland

Kindly suggest me occupation most relevant to my profile


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Are there many opportunities for Mechanical/Industrial Engineeris in Australia?
If yes then in which state?

My profile is Maintenance Engineering including Maintenance Planning, material and Turnaround planning.

Total experience 10years. (6Gulf+4Pakistan)



Regards,


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*190 State?*

Hi Expats,

I am going to apply for 190 permanent visa,i am already holding the provisional visa and an onshore applicant.Will you somebody please throw light *which state offer quicker 190*?? My point distribution as

1)Age--30
2)Degree-15
3)PTE-----10
4)S.S------05
Total 60

I do have 05 experience points already assessed by engineer,s Australia but i dn,t wanna claim it will put me on long employer verification checks.

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Dear Mech Elites,

I have a bachelors degree in Mechanical Engineering with 9+ Years of experience. I have been assessed as Air conditioning engineer by EA under code 233512.

When checked, there is no occupation like Air Conditioning Engineer, the ANZSCO code 233512 is related to Mechanical Engineer.

Can any seniors advise me, if DIBP -CO accept Air conditioning Engineer as Mechanical Engineer and recognize that as a nominated occupation.

Your reply is much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

hello All

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys,

I have couple of questions:

1. I have noticed that in most cases, ACS deducts 1-2 years of the total experience for IT guys. Does the same happen with EA? I am a Mechanical Engineer with 9 years of relevant experience. Will EA consider 9 years?

2. For CDR we need to submit our CV as well. Will our regular CV do or do I have to edit the RnR to match the occupation I am being assessed for?

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

*Which State*

I have a Mech engineer degree that qualifies under Washington Accord and have roughly 6 years of experience working as an Architectural/Mechanical Engineer. 

My question for Mechanical Engineers that are currently in Australia as I await an outcome reply from Engineers Australia is - Which state do you recommend for State nomination based on job prospects ?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hi with the grace of God, i got PR, I am mechanical engineer with very strong hold in 3d modeling, what could be the job scenario for my profile? What you say guys? Hope to meet some of u in Adelaide...


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am a mech engr with 10+ oil and gas piping exp.....
i have been in Sydney for the past 1.5 years....did two contracts 6/5 months each....and they didnt last long....im again looking for job...also trying for non tech jobs....
I may accept part time driver job next week...

Job scenario is not good at all.....if you guys have a good job at native and career oriented, this is not a good time for mechanical engineers to come over to Sydney. I know its the same case with Melbourne and Brisbane. Only exception is HVAC and refrigeration engineers...im seeing many optioins for them in Seek.com.au..otherwise nothing much happens.....recruiters shield us with the tag line of no local exp......only way out is direct approach to employers.....its way too painful and disappointing......i suggest Australia is not the place to come over at least for those who are in the planning stage....

Shoot any queries you may have...

Regards,
Jaak.


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your circumstances and thank you for sharing your perspective of the job market for Mechanical Engineers. It's always good to get some feedback from people who are actually in Australia. Hopefully the economy will pick up in the 2nd half of the year and you'll be in a better position :fingerscrossed:. 



jaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a mech engr with 10+ oil and gas piping exp.....
> i have been in Sydney for the past 1.5 years....did two contracts 6/5 months each....and they didnt last long....im again looking for job...also trying for non tech jobs....
> I may accept part time driver job next week...
> ...


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Venkat, Mechanical engineer, specialist in Building services like HVAC, plumbing and fire fighting. I hold Diploma in Mechanical engineer (Full time) and completed my B.Tech Mechanical in 2014 with JRN rajasthan Vidyapeeth university. I have 10+ years of experience in the same field.
> 
> ...


Hi nvenkatnaraya,
I have seen your post..
Do you got your grant?
In which state you are in Australia?


----------



## arkhan (Feb 26, 2016)

*Requesting help from fellow Mechanical Engineers*

Hi all,

I hope you all are doing well.

I am new to the forum have been busy reading all the previous posts over the past few days. I am at the beginning the process of skilled 189 application (I am yet to take my IELTS). I request any mechanical engineers who have completed their process recently for guidance on the following topics:

*1. Skill Assessment*

1.1. Do we need to send hardcopies of the documents (including CDR, CDP, CV etc.) also? Or only the colour scans/ uploads would suffice?

1.2. When getting the experience assessed by EA, do I need to provide the supporting documents (payslips etc.) only for the relevant experience only or do I need to provide those for each and every position I have ever held (which may not even be remotely related to mechanical engineering)?

1.3. Do I need to send the IELTS score directly from the test center to EA? Or would the scanned copy suffice?

*2. DIBP Related*

2.1 There is a lot of confusion and different opinions on whether the documents need to be notarized before uploading. Can someone clarify if only the colour scans (without notary) would suffice?

I have done my due diligence on reading the previous posts but I have found conflicting information on these things. It would be great if any of you who have recent experience of going through the 189 process can clarify these points and post their experience/ journey. 

Thanks and regards,
ARK


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I haven't completed the process yet. However, I will try to answer your questions.

My answers in bold.

Good luck with the process



arkhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinod.naik25 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Mr*

Hi all,
I am new to this forum. I am having 5+ years o experience in India in project management field in oil and as projects and hvac projects. I am currently put up at Melbourne. I am searching for the project management jobs in similar domain or in mining sector. Does anybody have contacts in mining sector or mechanical in Northern Territory, Western Australia or Queensland as I am ready to relocate. I would highly appreciate your insights and valuable suggestions.


----------



## blremech (Apr 16, 2016)

*Unit code Confirmation*

Hello Mech guys

I am a new member to this forum.I am a Mech.Production Engineer.I have few doubts regarding my unit Code selection.

My experience is on engineering projects in engineering solution sector.I have more experience (above 6 years) into quality checks for the engineering designs.I don't have any industrial or plant or manufacturing experience.
Most of the job responsibilities under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer asks for plant/industrial experience related tasks.But there are few roles which is common for both production industry or engineering solution sectors like analysis of input,studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication.

On the other hand ,233914 - Engineering Technologist ask roles for like analysis and modification of engineering designs,which are the general tasks in an engineering solution sector,but they need specialist in industrial,chemical,biomedicals,agriculutral.mining,aeronotical .


In 233512-Mechanical Engineer -they ask more into industrial experienced roles,which I dont have as i work in engineering solution sectors,though I am Mech Production Engineer.

In 233914 - Engineering Technologist-they need engineers from mining,industrial,chemical specialist,but roles are matching partially.

So I am confused among these unit codes.
So dear fellow mechanical engineers,Please guide me to choose the correct unit code .
All your supports are highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

blremech said:


> Hello Mech guys
> 
> I am a new member to this forum.I am a Mech.Production Engineer.I have few doubts regarding my unit Code selection.
> 
> ...


Hello blremech. 

Don't just read the general description,but also read the units and elements of competency of each unit before choosing the right one. I am a mechanical engineer with no experience in plant or shop floor. As long as you can demonstrate the units and elements of competency in your career episodes, it shouldn't be a problem at all.
Also remember, whatever unit or occupation you choose or get positively assessed, it has no effect on your job prospects.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

blremech said:


> Hello Mech guys
> 
> I am a new member to this forum.I am a Mech.Production Engineer.I have few doubts regarding my unit Code selection.
> 
> ...


Hello blremech. 

Don't just read the general description,but also read the units and elements of competency of each unit before choosing the right one. I am a mechanical engineer with no experience in plant or shop floor. As long as you can demonstrate the units and elements of competency in your career episodes, it shouldn't be a problem at all.
Also remember, whatever unit or occupation you choose or get positively assessed, it has no effect on your job prospects.


----------



## blremech (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Mithun for your CLEAR reply


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

I am also mechanical engineer having 9 years of ecperience. Planning to migrate melbourne. Waiting for visa grant.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

jaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a mech engr with 10+ oil and gas piping exp.....
> i have been in Sydney for the past 1.5 years....did two contracts 6/5 months each....and they didnt last long....im again looking for job...also trying for non tech jobs....
> I may accept part time driver job next week...
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing the exprience. Now what is the situation you have , you got the job? moreover I am Maintenance engineer, having rich experience in Plant maintenance, Turnaround/shutdown planning, Material engineers (I worked in Pakistan, Qatar and Saudi arabia)... What is the scope for me in view of your experience in Australian Market...


Regards,


----------



## prasanthkrish (Sep 9, 2014)

Subscribing....


----------



## arkhan (Feb 26, 2016)

*Help with CDR*

Hi all,

I worked as a mechanical design engineer (ASME BPVC) and finite element analysis formed a vast majority of my work. I do not have significant experience in Plant operations and maintenance. I recently started writing my CDR and I had the following questions:

1. How much detail are we expected to provide? Do they need to know which equations I used for design, what were the dimensions of the component, schematic diagrams etc.?

2. Are there any good sources on the internet that can give me an idea about the CDR for mechanical engineers?

3. If there is anyone here who is a Mechanical Design Engineer (Not involved in plant operations, shop floor operations etc.), could you please let me know how you are tying up the design experience with the occupation code requirements on operational aspects of mechanical engineering?

Would appreciate any response on this query. 

Thanks and regards,
ARK


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

arkhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked as a mechanical design engineer (ASME BPVC) and finite element analysis formed a vast majority of my work. I do not have significant experience in Plant operations and maintenance. I recently started writing my CDR and I had the following questions:
> 
> ...


1. All my CEs are based on FEA. You don't have to explain in detail. Just think how you would explain it to a layman. Focus more on your contribution in the project. How you contributed to achieve the project goals. How did you reduce weight or time etc. In case you want to add pictures to explain it better, you can add one or two. Don't put too many.

2. The MSA booklet is the best guide and is clearly explained. Don't copy the content or format from anybody. They are very strict about plagiarism.

3. I first wrote the complete CE and then looked at the competencies and units of my occupation. It was much easier to add or delete few sentences.


----------



## tkawale (May 10, 2016)

Hello members,

I am a newest member in the group. I am from Mechanical engineering background. Started my career with Advance diploma in Die and Mould Making in 2003. Completed AMIE (Mechanical Engineering) in 2007 while working full time. Later completed MBA (General Management) also while working full time. Have around 13 years of experience in Manufacturing industry. 

My application shows "Awaiting applicant response", but no tab is provided for "Provide additional Information" . Not sure what to do. 

Can someone guide me?
_________________________________
189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
19-01-2016 | IELTS | L8.0 R7.5 W7 S7.5 | Overall : 7.5 |
17-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA Submitted |


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

tkawale said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I am a newest member in the group. I am from Mechanical engineering background. Started my career with Advance diploma in Die and Mould Making in 2003. Completed AMIE (Mechanical Engineering) in 2007 while working full time. Later completed MBA (General Management) also while working full time. Have around 13 years of experience in Manufacturing industry.
> 
> ...


There must be some technical glitch. Why dont you write to [email protected] with a screenshot. They are very responsive.


----------



## dsm (Aug 30, 2013)

*EA submitted*

Hi

I have submitted my docs to EA last week in fast track in Mechanical Engg. Generally how much time they take to reply.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

dsm said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my docs to EA last week in fast track in Mechanical Engg. Generally how much time they take to reply.


On an average, 10 days. Your status will change to 'Assessment in progress' once they start working on your case.


----------



## tkawale (May 10, 2016)

Mithung said:


> There must be some technical glitch. Why dont you write to memberServices with a screenshot. They are very responsive.


I presented member Services the issue along with screen shots asked them to refer my case to IT Department. on 12th May 2016.

What should be a reasonable time to fix this issue? Is there any TAT ? 

I have my application on Fast Track, would that speed up the things at EA? 

Kindly suggest.
_______________________________________________
189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
19-01-2016 | IELTS | L8.0 R7.5 W7 S7.5 | Overall : 7.5 |
17-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA Submitted |FAST TRACK


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

tkawale said:


> I presented member Services the issue along with screen shots asked them to refer my case to IT Department. on 12th May 2016.
> 
> What should be a reasonable time to fix this issue? Is there any TAT ?
> 
> ...


Didnt they get back to your mail yet? I have got responses in a day or two when I mailed them.


----------



## tkawale (May 10, 2016)

They said IT Department will look into it. But its been almost 7-10 days the issue is not resolved. I am not sure if IT department has looked into the issue or not as the problem still persist.


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

i applied my EOI on 21.06.15
with 55 +5 points
mechanical engineer
experience -12 years
IELTS - 6.5 (0 points)
age -34
waiting from last one year .Can any one suggest for possibility


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

*waiting since june 2015*

i applied my EOI on 21.06.15
with 55 +5 points
mechanical engineer
experience -12 years
IELTS - 6.5 (0 points)
age -34
waiting from last one year .Can any one suggest for possibility


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,,
> 
> i am planning to travel at the end of this month...
> Any idea jobs related to OIL and GAS Field jobs especially in
> ...



Dear rizwan,

i am new to this forum and going for the EA assesment in coming month.i have the same experience in welding and fabrication.can you help me with some steps that how to write the CDR related to our experience.

thanks


----------



## adobo_expat (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi All, can ask for help for some CDR sample, im also Mechanical Engineering degree, work experience mostly in manufacturing (production & equipment)

thanks in advance!


----------



## blremech (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello Guys
I am planing to apply SA this month hopefully .
Can anyone tell me the problems in changing the employer during our PR process.
All your information are highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bishoybahaa (May 30, 2016)

Hello all
I am a mechanical Engineer from Egypt  
I am intending to send my CDR next month , If any one can help me with that i`ll be appreciated 
Thanks and wish me luck


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

*CDR help for Mechanical (HVAC Energy) Engineer*



kgd87 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am into Airconditioning field handling a sales (after market) profile.
> I am plannig to reach Perth by Jan - Feb 2015. Would be happy if any1 can help me with an view on the job market for Airconditioning field in Western Australia.
> ...


Hi KGD,

I am HVAC Energy Engineer from Pune and now in process of creating the CDR under Mechanical Engineer category, so can you please help me and send me your CDR with Career episodes, CPD and Summary Statement that you had submitted to Engineers Australia for Skills Assessment.

Please send me your mail id over PM and i will revert back with my queries.

My mail is <*SNIP*> 
*Please don't post personal information such as email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

Looking forward for your help.

Thanks,
Prashant
Pune, India:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I could not visit this page for a longtime now.
People in Oz, do you guys have any updates on the current job market conditions there.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

What are the chances for mechanical maintenance,shutdown, planning experiences related jobs in oil gas, petrochemical & fertilizers areas


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

samage said:


> What are the chances for mechanical maintenance,shutdown, planning experiences related jobs in oil gas, petrochemical & fertilizers areas


Opportunities are aplenty in the areas you mentioned. But local experience is a must in Australia. Plus good communication skills & contacts do help. 

Be prepared to do some odd jobs for survival in the beginning and then work your way into your desired industry.

Hope this helps...


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I could not visit this page for a longtime now.
> People in Oz, do you guys have any updates on the current job market conditions there.
> ...


They are many opportunities, but landing in a job without local experience is tough. 
CAD/CAM, SOLID WORKS and other packages related jobs should be your target as these jobs are easy to secure with good skills. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## amarmayur (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am working on my CDR, I have some doubts,
I am writing one episode from my job profile, can anyone suggest what all incident can I write ?
Can I include more that 2-3 small instances were I have used my technical skills ?
Please help me.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

amarmayur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working on my CDR, I have some doubts,
> I am writing one episode from my job profile, can anyone suggest what all incident can I write ?
> ...


Why don't you pick a project and write on it instead of random instances.

It is not just technical skills that you need to focus on. Go through the units and competencies for Professional engineer. You need to cover most of the points.


----------



## amarmayur (Jun 28, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Why don't you pick a project and write on it instead of random instances.
> 
> It is not just technical skills that you need to focus on. Go through the units and competencies for Professional engineer. You need to cover most of the points.


Yes,
I am writing one episode from my college project.
Two episodes from my professional experience. I just want to know what type of work can be included. any samples for mechanical engineer.
my major drawback is that, I have worked as Planning Engineer, major of my work was associated with Management rather than technical.
So I am bit scared, I thought reviewing a sample CDR for experienced Mechanical engineer may help me a bit.
Thanks,


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

amarmayur said:


> Yes,
> I am writing one episode from my college project.
> Two episodes from my professional experience. I just want to know what type of work can be included. any samples for mechanical engineer.
> my major drawback is that, I have worked as Planning Engineer, major of my work was associated with Management rather than technical.
> ...


If project management is what you are talking about, you can write about your contribution to the project. How you ensured that it was on time, how did you help your team, any research you nade etx etc. Like I said it ia not technical skills alone.

You will find several samples on google, but I wouldnt suggest that. MSA has clearly described how to write your episode.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I could not visit this page for a longtime now.
> People in Oz, do you guys have any updates on the current job market conditions there.
> ...


Jobs very very few. To get a job you need local references which will happen only after interacting a lot with people especially for mech fields. So, initially everyone has to get into casual jobs, to support, after getting in contact you will definitely get one. I am here currently and looking for casual jobs... Here your personal interaction and character gives you a professional job, not work exp.


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

tycoon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.
> 
> ...


(1) That depends on your university affiliation, you need to verify and check it by going to your college website. Apply as a Professional Engineer as you had done 4 years bachelor degree. Diploma is not required. For docs, here is the link
https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf


(2) Answer is yes

(3) Professional Engineer

(4) That's great. Best ol luck for your tests

(5) Not much idea, maybe mentioned in the above lin

(6) Employment assessment is not necessary. Don't waste money on assessing your experience as DIBP will again assess it. Fast Track gives you result in two weeks time. Normal assessment 3 months (Frustration builds in). So, up to you. Remember everything in life is about being early and first, so fast track is a good option.


----------



## CMSUTHAR (Jun 28, 2016)

tycoon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.
> 
> ...


(2) I am also planning engineer but be careful you have to show that you have exercised your technical skills and demonstrated your Technical knowledge as required in summery table.
(3) Professional Engineer
(5) All you need you is scanned color copy of documents.
(6) Don't assess your experience, you may find they will reduce relevant experience.


----------



## CMSUTHAR (Jun 28, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> (1) That depends on your university affiliation, you need to verify and check it by going to your college website. Apply as a Professional Engineer as you had done 4 years bachelor degree. Diploma is not required. For docs, here is the link
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


I have lodge my EOI last week and I shall complete my Eight years of experience in Mid august so shall reach to 60 Points. As per your experience nad tracking how much time does it take if I get enter in pool with 60 points for our profession in August? 
DO I need to for for PTE and all to upgrade the score?


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

CMSUTHAR said:


> (2) I am also planning engineer but be careful you have to show that you have exercised your technical skills and demonstrated your Technical knowledge as required in summery table.
> (3) Professional Engineer
> (5) All you need you is scanned color copy of documents.
> (6) Don't assess your experience, you may find they will reduce relevant experience.


Can I know what's the summary table? My thought was only to provide transcripts and degree certs and we do not need to write any report like CDR route if I am going under Washington Accord path? Please enlighten me on this as i might be wrong.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

CMSUTHAR said:


> I have lodge my EOI last week and I shall complete my Eight years of experience in Mid august so shall reach to 60 Points. As per your experience nad tracking how much time does it take if I get enter in pool with 60 points for our profession in August?
> DO I need to for for PTE and all to upgrade the score?


You will get your EOI in the second round or maximum by third round, if your score is 60. Not to worry. In terms of month, I would say 1 and half month maximum.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

tycoon said:


> Can I know what's the summary table? My thought was only to provide transcripts and degree certs and we do not need to write any report like CDR route if I am going under Washington Accord path? Please enlighten me on this as i might be wrong.


Go though this booklet. It shows clearly how to apply for Washington Accord. 
https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf


----------



## CMSUTHAR (Jun 28, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Go though this booklet. It shows clearly how to apply for Washington Accord.
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf


Have you moved to Melbourne? People are suggesting Sydney to us being Metro for more opportunities. Franckly I am confused where I should plan. I got friends in Melbourne and sydney both, which shd have been prefered?


----------



## CMSUTHAR (Jun 28, 2016)

tycoon said:


> Can I know what's the summary table? My thought was only to provide transcripts and degree certs and we do not need to write any report like CDR route if I am going under Washington Accord path? Please enlighten me on this as i might be wrong.


You need to prepare summery statement as shown in MSA booklet where in table you need to mention against which paragraph of your CRD you are claiming your competency.


----------



## bag_giri2004 (Jul 11, 2016)

How to join this group???


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

bag_giri2004 said:


> How to join this group???


Which group?


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am a mechanical Engineer, completed four years of mechanical engineering degree course (B.E.). I have approx. 17 years of work experience. I am writing my CDR for assessment from EA.
I have a query, is there any difference between Engineering professional or Engineering technologist?
Will it make any difference in points in skill select, if assessed as Engineering technologist instead of professional?
Is there any different quota for Engineering technologist?


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Confused*

Hi everyone,

I am new here and have just started looking at Aus PR seriously. I am a Mech Graduate with masters in Pipeline engineering. I have to go through the CDR route as well and I am in the process of developing my CDR. I have 2 years and 8 months experiance in the oil and gas industry in singapore. But after that i came back to india and have been working at a automobile industry since nov 2015. I have around 8+ months exp in the new comp. I have a couple of doubts as follows:

1. Which assessment do I pay for to EA. The Standard Competency Demonstration Report or Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. 

2. If its the Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment the MSA booklet states Documentary evidence of employment (for periods of 12 months or more, or if the employment provide a basis for a career episode/s) is to be provided as part of the required document. So do i need to get the reference letter from my latest employer since its been only 8 months. If i dont how does EA assess my 8 months exp.

3. Will the 8 months be added to my 2 years and 8 month experiance to make it a total of 3+ years to get me my 5 points for skilled employment. Or will i have to complete 1 whole year to claim the 5 points.

4. The MSA booklet also states that Applicants are required to provide third party
documentary evidence such as Social Security/Social Insurance Report
OR
Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
OR
Superfund Contribution Statement
OR
Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution reports
OR
Work permit.
However, since i have worked for only 5 months in the previous financial year. I do not have any docs relating to tax or any 3rd party issued docs.

5. Is it better to avoid the 8 months exp since i can only provide Offer letter, reference letter and payslips. and not 3rd party docs. But if i avoid the 8 months exp i will b short of 4 months exp to claim my skilled employment points and wont b able to apply for 189 and would have to try my luck in 190.


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a mechanical Engineer, completed four years of mechanical engineering degree course (B.E.). I have approx. 17 years of work experience. I am writing my CDR for assessment from EA.
> I have a query, is there any difference between Engineering professional or Engineering technologist?
> ...


Engineer Professional gets 15 points. If you are a graduate engineer. 
Engineer Technologist gets 10 points. If you are a diploma holder
They are different. Check in their website of EA and download the MSA booklet.


----------



## Marvin221739 (Jul 15, 2016)

sir,

Mr name is Marvin Christou, i did Mechanical Engineering in College of Engineering Guindy, Anna University chennai in 2013. What is the process to do accreditation. i have 2.4 years of work experience in production after my graduation. 

I tried in applying in Engineers Australia but confused to choose which among the options to fill in assessment type 

Awaiting your reply

regards


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

*hello*

how is current market


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Job market in Australia is very dynamic 
At this moment of time its fine compared to past few months 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

tycoon said:


> Can I know what's the summary table? My thought was only to provide transcripts and degree certs and we do not need to write any report like CDR route if I am going under Washington Accord path? Please enlighten me on this as i might be wrong.


Hi All,

Many of you may go for CDR, but for some who wish to apply under Washington, I just would like to share what EA replied to me on my query below.

Copied directly from my email.

"
Thank you for your email seeking information on Migration Skill Assessment.

To answer your questions :

(1) Is it correct for me to apply under Washington Accord? : If your qualification is accredited under the Washington Accord , then you can definitely apply under it. The link is :

International Engineering Agreements

(2) Is it correct for me to be assessed as Professional Engineer? : Since you have completed 4 years of Engineering ,you can definitely be assessed as Professional Engineer.

In saying that please note however that there is no guarantee that you would be successful in getting the outcome you desire as the qualification has to contain the necessary underpinning knowledge in the discipline you are seeking assessment for

(3) If so, am I required to do "Professional Engineer - Summary Statement"? : If you are applying under International Accredited Accord Pathway (Section B in MSA Booklet) , you don't need to write summary statement .

Please refer to the Migration Skills Assessment booklet for more information. The link is :

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf

Please also take a look at Information for Applicants which contains information on the process, fees and frequently asked questions:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-applicants
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq

If you have further queries, please call Member services on 1300 653 113.


Kind regards
***********| *Specialist Assessment Officer
Engineers Australia
t: 02 6270 6114 | Ext: ***** *| engineersaustralia.org.au Rule 4: * kaju/moderator*
600 Bourke Street Melbourne VIC 3000

"


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey fellow mechies, i am another mechanical engineering wishing to move to the wonderland of oz. 
My timeline : 
GSM 189 VISA
Mechanical Engineer 
ANZSCO : 233512
Points : 60

Breakdown :- 
Age : 30
Qulification	: 15
IELTS : 10
Work Experience : 05
Net : 60

EA Assessment lodged(Fast-Track): 13-April-2016
EA Requested additinal info : 20-April-2016
Replied to EA request : 20-April-2016
EA Positive outcome : 02-May-2016

EOI Filled : 02-May-2016
EOI ceiling reached for financial year: 11-May-2016
EOI Invite : 20-July-2016

VISA LODGED: 20-July-2016
DOCS uploaded: 24-July-2016
CO assigned/asked for medical : 02-Aug-2016
Medical completed/submitted : 11-Aug-2016
Current case : WAITING


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

*New Graduates*

Hey congrats on finding a job. What are the job prospects for new Mechanical Engineering graduates? 
I have a Canadian bachelors degree and 1 year experience working as a mechanical designer. I am proficient in Solidworks and AutoCAD. Are there job for fresh graduates? 
Thanks.



sandeshrego said:


> Engineer Professional gets 15 points. If you are a graduate engineer.
> Engineer Technologist gets 10 points. If you are a diploma holder
> They are different. Check in their website of EA and download the MSA booklet.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello Engineers
I'm a mechanical engineer I will have an experience of 2 years after three months .
I want some help if you don't mind 
1) can I write two projects I've worked in plus graduation project in my CDR or not? If yes, please guide me how to write my graduation project and what I should contribute more in this career episode.
2) I'm working as coordinator engineer in maintenance I'd like to know what to give more concentration in writing the another two CE? 
3) do we have to write the CDR in essay format or can I pick up points from MSA booklet about what to write in introduction , background, etc and write them in points format? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> Hello Engineers
> I'm a mechanical engineer I will have an experience of 2 years after three months .
> I want some help if you don't mind
> 1) can I write two projects I've worked in plus graduation project in my CDR or not? If yes, please guide me how to write my graduation project and what I should contribute more in this career episode.
> ...


Please read the following booklet CAREFULLY, you will find all the answers in it. Cheers

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf


----------



## nits000 (May 6, 2016)

HI Sandesh 

Congratulations first of all for job, What are the sources of casual job.

What do they see, have you shown your current Cv for casual job or its to be faked?

Please advice how to land up in causal job like administration, call centre where we can actually improve our skills too.




sandeshrego said:


> You will get your EOI in the second round or maximum by third round, if your score is 60. Not to worry. In terms of month, I would say 1 and half month maximum.


----------



## ALI ZAR (Aug 10, 2016)

*Hello There!*

Hi everybody!

this thread seems to have died...Where are all the mechanical Engineers.
Lets talk about Australian PR

I have lodges my Visa on 3rd September!


----------



## FrankyFrank (Oct 12, 2016)

*mechanical Engineer*

Hi Guys,

give me some help please. Atm i am planning to do the skills assessment at EA going the CDR stream.

In short my Profile:
Age: 32
Education: Bachelor of Science (3 years) in Germany 
Major: Mechanical Engineering
Experience: 0,5 year as production engineer
new job as mechanical engineer starting in 11/16 (one year job contract)

My Questions:
1) should i do Standard Competency Demonstration Report or
2)should i do Competency Demonstration Report +
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment
3) regarding the msa booklet i might be engineering technologist, right?
4) engineering technologist is skill level: 1. So it is same skill level as professional engineer. In this means, i can expect 15 points for considered Bachelor Degree at skill select right?
5) In which case do i need 12 month experience within the last 24 months?
6) most im important point: if i lodge the skills assessment at EA, can i choose mechanical engineer or do i need to go for engineering technologist?

I will get estimatedly 60 points for 189. How is the prospect for 189? 

Thank you guys for reading and answering

cheers


----------



## blremech (Apr 16, 2016)

hello Mithun
I have received 189 invitation this week for 233513.
I have few queries.Could you please answer these

-1-The list of files to submit.
-2-What is the time duration to file the documents.
-3- When can we go for the Medicals ,PCC -Is there a time limit ?
-4-Do I need the latest photograph,Supervisor Reference letter,Experience letter or Can I use the same which I used for initial Engineers Australia Skill Assessment,because some where I read that ,all documents should be latest and should not be older than 6 months ?

Awaiting your reply.
Thanks


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Hello blremech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where can I find these elements of competency in the occupation code please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## way2manila (Feb 1, 2014)

*189 Visa - Supply chain profile*

Hello Guys,

Need quick help.

I am from India and need assistance in selecting my suitable job code. Below is my brief profile and hope someone with clear knowledge could advise.

Age: 35
Graduation: Mechanical Engineering (BE)
Masters: Industrial and Management Engineering (MTech)

Work Experience post education: 12 years in India in 4 US MNCs.

My work experience is in supply chain with lots of analytics and covers demand forecast, demand planning, inventory management and optimization, price forecast, cost optimization, procurement engineering, material requirement planning, costing. I used IT systems only as user. No plant work.

Last 5.5 years as people manager, while I took individual contributor responsibilities too, though not required.

I connected with a MARA agent and he advised to go as Engineering Technologist. Unfortunately, another MARA agent told that management experience will be negative for Engineering Technologist in EA assessment. Both agreed individually that Supply & Distribution Manager family codes (supply chain manager etc) through AIM wont be positive as I don't have reporting managers below my level and experience is less.

Don't know if Industrial Engineer would fit for my profile.
Any experts comments' will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have two questions
1. have u got any help from CDR companiens which are helping you to write it ? are they reliable?
2. I have written my 1 episode based on my graduation thesis.it is ok but I dont know how to put my work experience into CDR format. I am working as mechanical design engineer in a global transformer producer. our company prepares tailor made transformers so we dont run into problems afterwards, cause in sales stage; everything is made clear with customer.Moreover Company has special tools for transmers to creat them in 3D . I just fix bugs in 3D according to rules and customer specification then I prepare production drawings in 2D. so my job is quite routine, it is not creative engineering task. What should I do ? How can I write my CDR ? Can I write my routine works ? 
Thanks for advices


----------



## naveen0630 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Thanks Mithun*



Mithung said:


> 1. All my CEs are based on FEA. You don't have to explain in detail. Just think how you would explain it to a layman. Focus more on your contribution in the project. How you contributed to achieve the project goals. How did you reduce weight or time etc. In case you want to add pictures to explain it better, you can add one or two. Don't put too many.
> 
> 2. The MSA booklet is the best guide and is clearly explained. Don't copy the content or format from anybody. They are very strict about plagiarism.
> 
> 3. I first wrote the complete CE and then looked at the competencies and units of my occupation. It was much easier to add or delete few sentences.


Likewise me too, am a FE analyst. Should my CDR revolve around FE projects to obtain a mechanical engineer nomination, please advice


----------



## naveen0630 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Hi Mithun*



Mithung said:


> 1. All my CEs are based on FEA. You don't have to explain in detail. Just think how you would explain it to a layman. Focus more on your contribution in the project. How you contributed to achieve the project goals. How did you reduce weight or time etc. In case you want to add pictures to explain it better, you can add one or two. Don't put too many.
> 
> 2. The MSA booklet is the best guide and is clearly explained. Don't copy the content or format from anybody. They are very strict about plagiarism.
> 
> 3. I first wrote the complete CE and then looked at the competencies and units of my occupation. It was much easier to add or delete few sentences.


Hi Mithun

Are you online bro


----------



## naveen0630 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Need help bro*



Mithung said:


> 1. All my CEs are based on FEA. You don't have to explain in detail. Just think how you would explain it to a layman. Focus more on your contribution in the project. How you contributed to achieve the project goals. How did you reduce weight or time etc. In case you want to add pictures to explain it better, you can add one or two. Don't put too many.
> 
> 2. The MSA booklet is the best guide and is clearly explained. Don't copy the content or format from anybody. They are very strict about plagiarism.
> 
> 3. I first wrote the complete CE and then looked at the competencies and units of my occupation. It was much easier to add or delete few sentences.


Mithun bro

Please reply


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Hi Mechies,

I have a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering but am working since the last 2 years as an AC Technician. Should I apply for skills assessment as a Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? I don't want EA to ask me to rewrite my episodes because that's a big pain.

Please help


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Mechmohammed said:


> Hi Mechies,
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering but am working since the last 2 years as an AC Technician. Should I apply for skills assessment as a Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? I don't want EA to ask me to rewrite my episodes because that's a big pain.
> 
> Please help


I suggest you apply as an engineering technologist. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. I have already applied as a Professional Engineer on 17th March but my application is still showing awaiting assessment. What should I do?



drjengoa said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mechies,
> ...


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, my dearest friends,

I would like to ask for your advice on invitation for April.

What are the chances for Mechanical engineer quota will be fully filled for first round of April (12th). 

there are 38 invites left for Mechanical stream and it have been dispatched for 34 invites following 4 rounds. I am hoping that 4 invites will be left for second April round (26th) cause I will have 70 points by then.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Mechmohammed said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have already applied as a Professional Engineer on 17th March but my application is still showing awaiting assessment. What should I do?


If you want to claim for work experience points or if your career episodes are based on your work experience, you had to apply for Engineering Technologist. If not, then just go with the professional engineer.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Yes, I want to claim work experience points. If they feel that I do not fit in the Professional Engineer 's category, will they not send me an email saying that they will allott me ET? And btw, I submitted already on the 17th of March under fast track but no response from them yet. What should I do?



Egyman said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply. I have already applied as a Professional Engineer on 17th March but my application is still showing awaiting assessment. What should I do?
> ...


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hello, my dearest friends,
> 
> I would like to ask for your advice on invitation for April.
> 
> ...


Hello,

check the following link:
https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-pro-rata-occupations-filled-by-april-2017.php


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Egyman said:


> If you want to claim for work experience points or if your career episodes are based on your work experience, you had to apply for Engineering Technologist. If not, then just go with the professional engineer.





Mechmohammed said:


> Yes, I want to claim work experience points. If they feel that I do not fit in the Professional Engineer 's category, will they not send me an email saying that they will allott me ET? And btw, I submitted already on the 17th of March under fast track but no response from them yet. What should I do?


That is not correct. Engineering Technologist has nothing to do with work experience. Your work exp can be both for Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist. These are two separate occupations.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Mechmohammed said:


> Yes, I want to claim work experience points. If they feel that I do not fit in the Professional Engineer 's category, will they not send me an email saying that they will allott me ET? And btw, I submitted already on the 17th of March under fast track but no response from them yet. What should I do?




You should not do anything just pray, today they are working on Fast tracked applications submitted 2nd of March so yours will take some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

I was thinking the same.


zaback21 said:


> Egyman said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to claim for work experience points or if your career episodes are based on your work experience, you had to apply for Engineering Technologist. If not, then just go with the professional engineer.
> ...


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Damn. I got a long way to go I guess.


nader_amj said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I want to claim work experience points. If they feel that I do not fit in the Professional Engineer 's category, will they not send me an email saying that they will allott me ET? And btw, I submitted already on the 17th of March under fast track but no response from them yet. What should I do?
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> I was thinking the same.


You apply for Professional Engineer. If you get assessed as Professional Engineer, then you get Mechanical engineering 2335XX. If EA doesn't like your CDR, then it automatically gives you 233914 Engineering Technologist. You are given one chance to upload or fix the CDR and/or Career Episodes before your CO gives you 233914 Engineering Technologist.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Exactly my thoughts. Thank you. One question though - who do you think has a better option of an invite before June with 60 points: PE or ET?


zaback21 said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same.
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Thank you. One question though - who do you think has a better option of an invite before June with 60 points: PE or ET?


Well you need 65 minimum for invite in both ET or PE. No chance at 60.

In terms of 189 invite, ET has less delay than PE. So, only for 2335, it is not such a bad result if you get 233914 as 2339 gets invite quicker than 2335.

2335 has better chance for 190 invite than 233914.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am Mechanical Engineer and submitted EOI with 65 points on 27 Mar occupation ceiling is just 38 seats for 12 Apr round. Will I have to wait till July 17 for the invitation.

I have also applied for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW with 70 points what's the chance of getting State Sponsored Visa till July 17.

Please suggest

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer and submitted EOI with 65 points on 27 Mar occupation ceiling is just 38 seats for 12 Apr round. Will I have to wait till July 17 for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Wait bro !! Hope you will get the invite soon..chances for this fiscal year is almost nil.Probably you will get your invite on Next Fiscal Year ie maybe July if your occupation remains in SOL.And we cant predict when state will give an invitation ..All you have to do is to wait..All the best brother !!


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for your response

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> That is not correct. Engineering Technologist has nothing to do with work experience. Your work exp can be both for Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist. These are two separate occupations.




This is completely wrong

For CDR, If your work experience has nothing to do with your bachelor degree, EA refuses to accredit you as a professional engineer.

Thousands of people faced the same.

Civil engineer, for example, works as a mechanical engineer, EA accredit him as an engineering technologist and he can claim experience points.

Please read MSA carefully section D and differences between professional engineer duties and engineering technologist duties.

For CDR path, your career episodes, which are based on your experience, play a major role in addition to your academic transcript.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

One more thing, for CDR path, if your career episodes do not include design or technical knowledge (in general not in-depth), EA refuses to accredit you as a professional engineer and propose an engineering technologist.

You can refer to Engineers Australia assessment process time thread to find many people who faced the same.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Egyman said:


> One more thing, for CDR path, if your career episodes do not include design or technical knowledge (in general not in-depth), EA refuses to accredit you as a professional engineer and propose an engineering technologist.
> 
> You can refer to Engineers Australia assessment process time thread to find many people who faced the same.
> 
> ...


Dears,

Here is a good news.
Mechanical Engineer profession is in List, Released today, see below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...upations-lists


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

sharafatal said:


> Dears,
> 
> Here is a good news.
> Mechanical Engineer profession is in List, Released today, see below link:
> ...



Corrected link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

It is definitely good news, but this list will be updated again before 1 July 2017.

However, I reckon that there will be no/minor changes and hopefully 233512 will not be affected


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Corrected link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> It is definitely good news, but this list will be updated again before 1 July 2017.
> 
> However, I reckon that there will be no/minor changes and hopefully 233512 will not be affected


Egyman!

We hope so.


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

hi guys
is there any news about the New SOL list (MLTSSL)
233512 is still there or not?
i'm so nervous


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

samehbazan said:


> hi guys
> is there any news about the New SOL list (MLTSSL)
> 233512 is still there or not?
> i'm so nervous




Nothing yet.

233512 is still on MLTSSL & STSOL, but we are still waiting for the new updates maximum by 1st July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> 233512 is still on MLTSSL & STSOL, but we are still waiting for the new updates maximum by 1st July.
> 
> ...




Total number of invitations will remain same for 2017-18,same as last year.
For 233512 we expect the same number of invitations in 2017-18.

Be relaxe guys.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Is anyone successful in mech. ENgg. occupation for northern territory and ACT nomination with 55+5 points in this current year programme 2016-17


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

pradeeshkumar said:


> Is anyone successful in mech. ENgg. occupation for northern territory and ACT nomination with 55+5 points in this current year programme 2016-17





Egyman said:


> NSW, No.
> 
> ACT, Yes.
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1170265-industrial-mechanical-production-engineers-watch-out-43.html


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

Dear all,

I m at starting stage just now applying for Skill Assessment. Can please help answer following queries:

1) Must the documents original be sent in hard copy (or) scan copy is enough?
2) How long does skill assessment usually take?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

r4rajnaveen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I m at starting stage just now applying for Skill Assessment. Can please help answer following queries:
> 
> ...


You apply by uploading soft copies online


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

*Tks*



RICTON said:


> You apply by uploading soft copies online


Ok Tks bro

How long does skill assessment usually take?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

r4rajnaveen said:


> Ok Tks bro
> 
> How long does skill assessment usually take?


25-35 days for fast track.
4 months plus for normally application

Regards
RicTon


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

*state nomination 190*

hi has anyone got 190 state nomination with 55+5 points recently.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pradeeshkumar said:


> hi has anyone got 190 state nomination with 55+5 points recently.


Check Immitracker
You will get some idea

Cheers


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, 

I'm planning to apply for 190 for Mech Eng. I have looked at the sponsorship criteria of all the states for 2017-2018, here is what I can summarize:

NSW: IELTS 7.0
NT: IELTS 6.0
VIC: IELTS 7.0
TAS: a job offer

Can anyone confirm if my search is correct? Or do I miss any information. Thanks a lot


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for 190 for Mech Eng. I have looked at the sponsorship criteria of all the states for 2017-2018, here is what I can summarize:
> 
> ...


Except NSW doesn't quite have an IELTS requirements.

NSW 190 is same as 189 as they invite based on 189 way, highest points first and then other criteria.

Also it is extremely difficult to get 190 NSW unless you have 70+5 . But then you are most likely getting invite in 189 with 70 points. So, try other states unless you have 65 points at least with Superior English.


----------



## rampraba (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am a Mechanical Engineer with overall experience of 9+ years in Maintenance of Automotive and Semiconductor industry.

Eagerly waiting for a invite.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Except NSW doesn't quite have an IELTS requirements.
> 
> NSW 190 is same as 189 as they invite based on 189 way, highest points first and then other criteria.
> 
> Also it is extremely difficult to get 190 NSW unless you have 70+5 . But then you are most likely getting invite in 189 with 70 points. So, try other states unless you have 65 points at least with Superior English.


Thanks a lot,

I currently have 65 points (age 30, bachelor degree 15, 5 yrs work exp 10, English 10). I initially want to apply for NSW but as per your advice, I'm now looking at other states. I only have NT and VIC left because TAS requires a job offer.

Do you have any advice on whether I should go for NT for VIC?

How about NSW 489? Or should I switch to 489 NSW for a stronger chance?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> I currently have 65 points (age 30, bachelor degree 15, 5 yrs work exp 10, English 10). I initially want to apply for NSW but as per your advice, I'm now looking at other states. I only have NT and VIC left because TAS requires a job offer.
> 
> ...


It's not about which one you should go, but which one you want to live and more importantly which state will consider you. If you are ready to get PR at any cost, apply to all and accept the one that comes to your way.

489 for pro rata occupations doesn't work.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Can anyone advise the current doe for 65 pointers who got last invite. My friend in 65 points with doe June 20

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's not about which one you should go, but which one you want to live and more importantly which state will consider you. If you are ready to get PR at any cost, apply to all and accept the one that comes to your way.
> 
> 489 for pro rata occupations doesn't work.


Thanks. Saying "go" I mean go to apply for a state sponsor. If the chance for NSW 190 at 65 points is low then I would not consider applying there.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Thanks. Saying "go" I mean go to apply for a state sponsor. If the chance for NSW 190 at 65 points is low then I would not consider applying there.


Make a separate EOI for all the states you are eligible and apply. No harm in that. You never know. You can use same email for all the EOI.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Can anyone advise the current doe for 65 pointers who got last invite. My friend in 65 points with doe June 20
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


19 Nov 2016.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 19 Nov 2016.


Thanks, heard in another thread that it was 12th April , not sure though

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks, heard in another thread that it was 12th April , not sure though
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


That's for 75 points I think.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Definitely. Makes sense. I will take November 2016 as the date . Appreciate your help.

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

What score is safe ?

60+, or 65, or 70? or more?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

r4rajnaveen said:


> What score is safe ?
> 
> 60+, or 65, or 70? or more?


70 will get you invite next round, 65 if applying post July, not sure if anyone will even manage an invite this year 2017-18 if ceiling is reduced. Even if ceiling is kept same, chances are invite won't come before Jan 2018 unless they clears the backlog then July 12 is a possibility. Once ceiling is released and July 12 round happens, we will get the clear picture.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Guys...I am Mechanical Engineer and looking for options to apply for ACT STATE...class 190...I have 65 +5 points for SS 190...got a refusal from VIC in May 17...applied for NSW and thinking to apply for ACT...

Please guide me if anyone have recently applied for ACT STATE VISA NOMINATION....

Cheers
Prashant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

65 Cut off is November 2016
70 cut off is 12 April 2017
75 cut off is 26 April 2017 
I believe 60 will not have chance in 2017-2018 
65 will have chance but at the end of 2017
70 & 75 surely will have chance in the next rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

samehbazan said:


> 65 Cut off is November 2016
> 70 cut off is 12 April 2017
> 75 cut off is 26 April 2017
> I believe 60 will not have chance in 2017-2018
> ...


Do you have any supporting data for the 65 pointers...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Do you have any supporting data for the 65 pointers...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Do you have any supporting data for the 65 pointers...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Check the data for 12 April round 
You will find last one invited was 65 submitted in nov 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

samehbazan said:


> 65 Cut off is November 2016
> 70 cut off is 12 April 2017
> 75 cut off is 26 April 2017
> I believe 60 will not have chance in 2017-2018
> ...



Hi what you mean "60 will not have chance"

What does this mean?
Can pls explain, as i m new to this. I have just submitted skill assessment, and awaiting result at moment.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

r4rajnaveen said:


> Hi what you mean "60 will not have chance"
> 
> What does this mean?
> Can pls explain, as i m new to this. I have just submitted skill assessment, and awaiting result at moment.


Limited number of invitations.
So many people with high scores.
Invitation history.

-> those with 60 points "will not have chance".


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Limited number of invitations.
> So many people with high scores.
> Invitation history.
> 
> -> those with 60 points "will not have chance".


OK thanks for info

So when is next window opening?
And what range you think, if safe?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Limited number of invitations.
> So many people with high scores.
> Invitation history.
> 
> -> those with 60 points "will not have chance".


Is this for 189?
Also applicable to 190?


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

Those are all conclusions 
When they publish the results of 12 July we can see the ceiling & the last one invited 

Those conclusions are based on that many 60 pointers are in the queue , even the occupation will take 60 pointer , they will take applications submitted in 2016

In the meantime , every should try to increase their scores by increasing their English score 

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

Hello,

You mentioned that results out in 12-July-17. but today is already 14th.

Any mention of results, you know of?


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

r4rajnaveen said:


> Hello,
> 
> You mentioned that results out in 12-July-17. but today is already 14th.
> 
> Any mention of results, you know of?




The results are published approx after 10 days so we will see 12th oh July result on 22 July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

samehbazan said:


> Those are all conclusions
> When they publish the results of 12 July we can see the ceiling & the last one invited
> 
> Those conclusions are based on that many 60 pointers are in the queue , even the occupation will take 60 pointer , they will take applications submitted in 2016
> ...


I have read somewhere that higher/lower point doesn't count for 190 visa. So long as we have 60 points (55 + 5), processing will follow the queue depends on the time we lodged. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong. Thanks.


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> I have read somewhere that higher/lower point doesn't count for 190 visa. So long as we have 60 points (55 + 5), processing will follow the queue depends on the time we lodged. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong. Thanks.




There is no specific strategy for visa 190
I know others got invited from Victoria in visa 190 with 70 points ( 65+5) while
I got rejected in Victoria for 190 with 75 ( 70+5) & after couple of months I got invited for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanasathya (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi all Mech Donz,
I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
Please help me.

Saravanakumar D, 
ANZSCO Code: 2335 Mechanical Engineer

EA: Applied on 10-Sep-2016, (+ve) result on 21-Nov-2016
Experience: 6 years (10 points)
Education: BE Mechanical Engineering - India (15 points)
Age: 31 years (30 points)
PTE-A: PTE-A (2nd Attempt): L71, R71, S71, W70;
EOI Lodged (DOE): 26-Nov-2017 , 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received: I am waiting
VISA Lodged: I am waiting
Medical: I am waiting
PCC: I am waiting
VISA Grant: I am waiting


----------



## saravanasathya (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All,
I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
Please help me.

Saravanakumar D, 
ANZSCO Code: 2335 Mechanical Engineer

EA: Applied on 10-Sep-2016, (+ve) result on 21-Nov-2016
Experience: 6 years (10 points)
Education: BE Mechanical Engineering - India (15 points)
Age: 31 years (30 points)
PTE-A (2nd Attempt): L71, R71, S71, W70;
EOI Lodged (DOE): 15-Dec-2017 , 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received: I am waiting
VISA Lodged: I am waiting
Medical: I am waiting
PCC: I am waiting
VISA Grant: I am waiting


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

saravanasathya said:


> Hi All,
> I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
> If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
> Please help me.
> ...





OMG

Waiting from Dec'2016?

Is the queue so long now?

what about people going to apply or processing documents now. Is there any hope at all for them. If not i tell my friends to stop wasting their money


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

saravanasathya said:


> Hi All,
> I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
> If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
> Please help me.
> ...


Saravanakumar,

You have lodged EOI under 189? How about 190? Have you receive any SS yet?


----------



## saravanasathya (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Ethan,

I have applied for both 190 and 189. Have not received any updates on SS.

Thanks


----------



## saravanasathya (Aug 4, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Saravanakumar,
> 
> You have lodged EOI under 189? How about 190? Have you receive any SS yet?


Hi Ethan,

I have applied for both 190 and 189. Have not received any updates on SS.

Thanks


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

saravanasathya said:


> Hi Ethan,
> 
> I have applied for both 190 and 189. Have not received any updates on SS.
> 
> Thanks


Which state did you apply? Since Dec 2016 till now, you haven't get SS is pretty long already.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

saravanasathya said:


> Hi All,
> I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
> If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
> Please help me.
> ...


Hi Saravan, from what I have known, isn't Mechanical Eng requires IELTS 7+ / PTE 79+ for 189/190?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Hi Saravan, from what I have known, isn't Mechanical Eng requires IELTS 7+ / PTE 79+ for 189/190?




No, IELTS 6.0 or PTE65 individual band are sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> No, IELTS 6.0 or PTE65 individual band are sufficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but without English then how can we get 65+ (I'm talking about offshore applicants), and as I've read all states require IELTS 7/PTE 79 for state sponsorship, for Mech Engineering.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Yes but without English then how can we get 65+ (I'm talking about offshore applicants), and as I've read all states require IELTS 7/PTE 79 for state sponsorship, for Mech Engineering.




Yep, indeed, threshold for DIBP is IELTS 6, some states require IELTS 7.0. to get the invitation, you should increase your English to PTE 65 or even 79 coz mechanical engineer competition is quite high at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Yep, indeed, threshold for DIBP is IELTS 6, some states require IELTS 7.0. to get the invitation, you should increase your English to PTE 65 or even 79 coz mechanical engineer competition is quite high at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you applying for state sponsorship? which state do you aim at? My English is quite the same with yours.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, but only through EOI, 189,190 NSW and VIC. Not sure get enough luck or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I am new in this page.. I a mechanical maintenance engineer ( offshore) with 4 years and 11 months experience..
right now I have 60 points that will increase to 65 next month.. 
Is there any hope of getting invitation from 189 class with 60 or 65 points.. or I should go state 190 class.. please guide me


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi members,

Need your advise here:

I passed my mechanical engineering in 2007 and then worked in business development and then moved to IT.

My question is can I apply for 233512, ie mechanical engineering with no relevant experience? I checked my points and see that i can get a score of 60.

I plan to apply for 189 but im unsure as i do not have any relvant experience and if there would be any possibility of a positive skill assessment.

Waiting for all your inputs.

Many thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

dark_horse said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Need your advise here:
> 
> ...


Apply for assessment with Engineers Australia for skills only


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello people. I just saw this topic, I was waiting for a long time for the invitation, I think as my PTE score has risen, I will get one very soon. I really wonder about the job opportunities and how to land a good one without being in AU first... It's a leap of faith without any pre-planned auditions and so risky. What do you think?


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Apply for assessment with Engineers Australia for skills only


Thanks for your reply mate! Much appreciated.


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,

Ive another question - since i do not have any relevant experience, do i need to submit any project work to Engineers Australia? If I have to is it just one single project or multiple of them? I believe it is called a CDR.

Many thanks


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi

I am a mechanical engineer from India.
My points are as follow
Qualification 15
Age 30
PTE 10

Already applied for ACT SS on 12th of July.
My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?

Can I file more than one EOI for diiferent states?

Final question is that I gave PTE 5 times and all times I got 79+ in all modules except reading in which my lowest is 74 and maximum is 77. Should I try once more so that I would be eligible for 189 and what are chances as if i get 79+ than I will submit my EOI in September?

Thanx in advance


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer from India.
> My points are as follow
> ...


Try for NSW AND VICTORIA STATE

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any invitation today for 65 pointers for Mech Engineer Skill....today there is a round

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi.. Can anyone please share summary statement for Production/Plant engineer..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

dark_horse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive another question - since i do not have any relevant experience, do i need to submit any project work to Engineers Australia? If I have to is it just one single project or multiple of them? I believe it is called a CDR.
> 
> Many thanks


Use academic projects since you don't have experience. This way you will be apply for skills assessment only.Use academic project to prepare the career episodes,but make sure the project were yours because nowdays EA have the habit of asking the original projects that were submitted to the university, so be careful


Regards
RicTon


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Which state can give 489 to Mech engr on 50+10 points?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for mechanical engr 50+10 points?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any Mechanical Engineers here with 65 points and EOI date before Feb 2017...???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer from India.
> My points are as follow
> ...


Q: My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?

Ans: You can apply for All states except ACT, WA and SA. Each State has its own procedure and criteria. NSW and VIC is very easy to apply for Mechanical Engineers and these two state invite more number of candidates each year than any other state.

Q: Can I file more than one EOI for diiferent states?
Ans: Yes, the best thing is to submit different EOI's for each State.

Q: Final question is that I gave PTE 5 times and all times I got 79+ in all modules except reading in which my lowest is 74 and maximum is 77. Should I try once more so that I would be eligible for 189 and what are chances as if i get 79+ than I will submit my EOI in September?

ANS: I assume your total points will become 65 after getting 79+ in PTE. It depends when you submitted your application, if you submit it today, most likely you will not get invite in this year.
this is only my opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Q: My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?
> 
> Ans: You can apply for All states except ACT, WA and SA. Each State has its own procedure and criteria. NSW and VIC is very easy to apply for Mechanical Engineers and these two state invite more number of candidates each year than any other state.
> 
> ...


Q: My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?

Ans: You can apply for All states except ACT, WA and SA. Each State has its own procedure and criteria. NSW and VIC is very easy to apply for Mechanical Engineers and these two state invite more number of candidates each year than any other state.

Q: Can I file more than one EOI for diiferent states?
Ans: Yes, the best thing is to submit different EOI's for each State.

Q: Final question is that I gave PTE 5 times and all times I got 79+ in all modules except reading in which my lowest is 74 and maximum is 77. Should I try once more so that I would be eligible for 189 and what are chances as if i get 79+ than I will submit my EOI in September?

ANS: I assume your total points will become 65 after getting 79+ in PTE. It depends when you submitted your application, if you submit it today, most likely you will not get invite in this year.
this is only my opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> sharafatal said:
> 
> 
> > Q: My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?
> ...


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any one got invited today please update

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi everybody, 
i?m a mechanical engineer from Turkey. i have been working in a company for 3 years 4 months and then i changed my company. i?m working here for 1 month. i?m going to apply skill assesment to Engineers Australia. Will they make any cut off from my experience?


----------



## pankanshu (May 21, 2017)

If u have ur supporting docs then there is jo question of any cut


kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i?m a mechanical engineer from Turkey. i have been working in a company for 3 years 4 months and then i changed my company. i?m working here for 1 month. i?m going to apply skill assesment to Engineers Australia. Will they make any cut off from my experience?


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i?m a mechanical engineer from Turkey. i have been working in a company for 3 years 4 months and then i changed my company. i?m working here for 1 month. i?m going to apply skill assesment to Engineers Australia. Will they make any cut off from my experience?


Thank you very much..i want to ask another question : i am working as a vibration test engineer in my company. Is it acceptable to relevant work experience in ANSZ code 2335.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Who knows if vic nominate Mech 50+10 for 489?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

kurca88 said:


> Thank you very much..i want to ask another question : i am working as a vibration test engineer in my company. Is it acceptable to relevant work experience in ANSZ code 2335.


if its CDR route, then depends upon the quality of your CDR and your academic syllabus.

Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 65 *(Engineering Technologist)* points from Pakistan on 18-08-17.
> 
> ...


check the state eligibility of your code on anzsco search and create an EOI and select the preferred state from the list according to your code match.

hope this helps.

cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> check the state eligibility of your code on anzsco search and create an EOI and select the preferred state from the list according to your code match.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for the reply. As my occupation is in NSW and I want to apply for it, but in Skillselect, I have already applied for 189. How should I apply for the second visa?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. As my occupation is in NSW and I want to apply for it, but in Skillselect, I have already applied for 189. How should I apply for the second visa?


its depends upon you, you can select the 190 as well in the EOI created for 189 and also can create new EOI particularly for the 190 visa.
if there are two visas selected in one EOI i.e 190 and 189. Invite in any of them will freeze the EOI and you will not be eligible for the other.

so decision on you.

cheers

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).

I just need your suggestions to avoid any underlying issues that can hamper 189 invite against my submitted EOI. 

I have also ticked marked 190 & 489 with 75 & 80 points respectively. Will it effect my 189 invite?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).
> 
> I just need your suggestions to avoid any underlying issues that can hamper 189 invite against my submitted EOI.
> 
> I have also ticked marked 190 & 489 with 75 & 80 points respectively. Will it effect my 189 invite?


Keep your fingers crossed for 22nd November round. You might get invitation in that round.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Any mechanical engineers who got a grant recently?


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello guys 

I lodged my EOI on 19 July 2017 with 65 points for Mechanical Engineering. Seeing the current trend could anyone let me know when can I expect my invitation?? 

Also ISCAH website predicts that all 65 pointers will be receiving invitation only after June 2018?? 

Really worried.. Planning to take PTE to improve my score 

Any inputs will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance 

Regards 

Suresh


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hope for 2335 with 65points


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I have a question about CDR writing :
I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,

University Education 2009-2013 (Non-Accredited University)
Company A May 2014- Sept. 2017 (3 years 5 Months)
Company B Sept. 2017 – Present ( 6 Months)

I want to take migration skill assessment from Engineers Australia and I want to take advice from you about career episode’s content ;
Option A : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company B ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company A again ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on Company A, Company A and Company A again ?

Best Regards


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Please help with the below queries on my NER application.

I am a mechanical engineering degree holder having experienced in construction design and project management for 13+ years. As of now I am working as a mechanical services design & draftsman with my current employer and I am try to get registered in NER for getting an internal promotion. However I have employed with this company since last few months and hence I can't get a referee from my current employer.

So can I start writing my experience statement from my previous employer? And give degrees from that work place. It is to be noted that I left that company in September 2017 itself (the company is in middle East). Or shall I write the statement with current employer and apply with a statutory declaration?

Please help me with this query to get my application submitted. Thank you.

Regards,

Venkat N


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Since this thread is exclusive for Mechanical Engineers, can I ask how the PR future looks like for us?? Where all have you sent the EOIs apart from 189. I personally am standing at 80 for 189 and 85 for 190. EOI date july 2019.

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys, can anybody advise about the Engineers Australia membership and charted engineer application.??


----------

